# project t-type regal



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

hey peoples,just picked up this regal t-type for dirt cheap and gunna start the body work soon heres some pics,ill update as i get into the bodywork,any suggestion/comments post them up and if anyone has a trunk,or front and back fillers let me know,and if you have a t-type hood too


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

I got a whole T-Type I will sell you. I'm kinda far from you though (AZ).


----------



## BIGGIN (Nov 30, 2004)

oooooo looks kinda ruff, but ive seen worse have fun wit her tho n keep us posted wit progress


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Aug 8 2005, 06:12 PM~3563505
> *I got a whole T-Type I will sell you.  I'm kinda far from you though (AZ).
> *


not looking for an entire car but let me know if you wanna sell me some parts off of it :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

looks like hollywood top material to me


----------



## Torx (Jul 26, 2002)

whoever owned that before you be SHOT to death!
gah, loook at it!

good luck getting motivation to work on it..
the interior looks even worse.

i'd strip it down of all parts and start from scratch, you better stay on top of ebay for parts, and junkyards.

guys here usually search their junkyards for us, so keep a lookout on the forums..
if you need some good links to websites for little shit let me know...

i'd worry about getting that body taken care of before buyin parts..
no tellin what condition the engine is in, lol...

keep us posted bud


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

wow. thought my 79 turbo was rough in places... I've gotta get new doors and rear bumper...oh and rebuild the bottom end of the motor too :biggrin: Still,the chassis is sound and so's the rest of the body. Be good to see how you get on.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Torx_@Aug 9 2005, 03:16 AM~3567018
> *whoever owned that before you be SHOT to death!
> gah, loook at it!
> 
> ...


yea i got the motor runing,it runs fine just had a mess of vacuum lines and ghetto rigged wiring,so the motor is healthy,I need to convert the brakes to vacuum,I already found a trunk and hood here locally,and the fillers im just going buy new.the interior is getting ripped out an wraped in black leather soon.the only spot that worrys me is that rust on the roof,im going to have to cut that out and weld in a new piece


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

finally drove the car down the street,a nice smokey burnout and im hooked on the sound of that turbo spooling,I got the trunk and front fillers,this weekend i start to sand the car down to metal and start the body work,ill keep posted


----------



## beyondstockcav (Jun 23, 2005)

you got any pics of hte body work yet? I just bought a car almost in the exact condition only has a 350 in it rather than the v6 turbo... What did you pay for yours? I paid 600 cash and drove the sucker home....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beyondstockcav_@Aug 20 2005, 10:03 PM~3664046
> *you got any pics of hte body work yet?  I just bought a car almost in the exact condition only has a 350 in it rather than the v6 turbo...  What did you pay for yours?  I paid 600 cash and drove the sucker home....
> *


havent really started any body work,Been busy getting the motor all put together.Ever had that saying "If your buick aint leaking oil,It probably doesnt have any" ? Well its true :biggrin: I replaced the turbo and whole bunch of other shit.Ill keep updated when i start the bodywork.Im thinking of just hopping this one,All red even bumpers,Red dish and spokes and have slamming bumper :biggrin: just to piss the Turbo buick people off


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

got bored today so started to strip the car,took off fillers,busted back window,weather striping and some moldings.Gunna need to cut out a new quarter :biggrin:


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

OMG the bumpers are so clean and fresh dont paint them :-(
Do all the body work and mechanical work then sell it for $4k / $5k ( without painted bumpers or grill ) 
Do it all black bc/cc !!


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

Oh and shave the handles and trunk lock and do some quality solenoids and a nice Viper alarm with door pop button . 
Also hidden emergency open jumpers bolts in case batt dies ;-)


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Papi_J_@Aug 21 2005, 06:44 PM~3666917
> *Oh and shave the handles and trunk lock and do some quality solenoids and a nice Viper alarm with door pop button .
> Also hidden emergency open jumpers bolts in case batt dies ;-)
> *


alright ill build it like that if you buy it off me :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

BTW those 24" tires on the side of the car are going on it,Im going to raise it up and make it a 4x4 with a confederate flag on the back :lol:


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

uhh $200 a month for 12 months ?
After mech work is complete and body work done ?
Paint optional


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

My homie picked up a t-top t-type regal... the guy before him took out the bucket seats and the turbo motor... and the t-type hood... what the hell is wrong with people? he got it for dirt cheap though... whats the point of turnin a t-type into a regular regal??? People these days...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NewFriendsCC_@Aug 21 2005, 08:45 PM~3667486
> *My homie picked up a t-top t-type regal... the guy before him took out the bucket seats and the turbo motor... and the t-type hood... what the hell is wrong with people?  he got it for dirt cheap though... whats the point of turnin a t-type into a regular regal??? People these days...
> *


lol,Im saying,people like us have to clean up after there mess


----------



## beyondstockcav (Jun 23, 2005)

yeah I'm hearing that.. You got a good resource to parts yet? body parts that is?


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

new roof


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beyondstockcav_@Aug 22 2005, 03:54 PM~3671431
> *yeah I'm hearing that..  You got a good resource to parts yet? body parts that is?
> *


well quarter anel i got to pick from in the scrap yard,and my buddy has a roof im going to chop up and weld in place.I just need to buy me a nice MIG,Im thinking about getting a lil millermatic but they going for like $600  the rest of the body is str8 only 2 or three dings,Havent found a hood yet,I think im going with a glasstek 2" cowl hood


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Aug 22 2005, 05:20 PM~3671888
> *new roof
> *


not really,Grinded the areas down and theyre not too bad,Ive seen worse on ex-rag vinyl tops :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

just bought my new welder :biggrin: getting ready to start grinding this bitch down!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Man that babies had a hard life but it can be fixed. Probably best getting a solid donor car for all the metal you could need. Good luck!


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

if anyone comess across any rear bumpers for a 79 t-type then please hit me up. Doors also. oh and a turbo... In fact,any parts!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatphord_@Aug 24 2005, 02:27 AM~3681265
> *if anyone comess across any rear bumpers for a 79 t-type then please hit me up. Doors also. oh and a turbo... In fact,any parts!!
> *


ill keep an eye out,I remember seeing a 79 (not t-type) in U-pick down in miami.


----------



## Torx (Jul 26, 2002)

2 forums that i visit for advice and PARTS!

sign up and make some freinds!

http://turbobuick.com/forums/
http://turbobuicks.com/forums/index.php


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Torx_@Aug 24 2005, 12:27 PM~3683510
> *2 forums that i visit for advice and PARTS!
> 
> sign up and make some freinds!
> ...


yea,Im on there every once in a while,today i started on the roof,For some reason the paint was bubling from under with surface rust?So i just started to wire brush the whole roof down,And dam do i hate amaateurs(not women lol) some one slapped bondo ono some of the rust thinking it would hold.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

Also,How do i take off the trim around the back quarter windows? I need to take them off to finish off those edges and make sure they get paint


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

ouch! nasty nasty nasty bondo. yeah i post turbo buick as 79coupe. problem is that I've noit found anyone who ships to uk yet! more important at the mo is i need to re-shell my big-ends cos two of them are dead. 
Is the trim clipped in? Some of mine is in the boot cos around the windows is rotten.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatphord_@Aug 25 2005, 06:15 AM~3688571
> *ouch! nasty nasty nasty bondo. yeah i post turbo buick as 79coupe. problem is that I've noit found anyone who ships to uk yet! more important at the mo is i need to re-shell my big-ends cos two of them are dead.
> Is the trim clipped in? Some of mine is in the boot cos around the windows is rotten.
> *


oh didnt notice you were on the other side,all the trim that hols the door weather striping is screwed in,I was told the quarter window trim is on with 4 screws from behind but havent looked yet,dam hurricane fucking up my plans


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

good luck on that homie


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Aug 25 2005, 01:00 PM~3690831
> *good luck on that homie
> *


thanks,got the quarter windows pulled out and the rest of the emblems and trim,wire brushed almost the entire roof right before this dam hurricane started poouring rain on me :angry:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

got the front grill and fillers pulled out this morning,dam grill was glued onto a 2x4 :angry: ,Does anyone know if those aftermarket front fillers are bolt on,or do i need to mount the little metal bracket from the stock ones?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

started to sand down the body,finished the roof and put in a new trunk :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

finally got some time so started patching cutting out te turst and welding in patches.Should ready for paint in a week :biggrin:


----------



## Torx (Jul 26, 2002)

damn, your makin good progress

you have previous body work experience? Or are is this your first time?

as far as the fillers go, aftermarket ones dont need the metal brakets
just use the predrilled hole on the body to rescrew em on with.

lmao at the 2x4.
it requires 3 bolts to hold the grill up from teh top and 2 springs to keep it pressed forward. spring locations are on the lower corners of the grill, and on the body should be grooved spots to attach the springs. You can prolly just get away with some wire to hold it forward.


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

Put por15 inside of everywhere that did have rust and the bottom of the door panels and make sure you clear the drain holes good after too .


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

thanks,I have alot of experience and im hoping to start making a living off it eventually im only 17 :biggrin: i cured all the metal with some acid,then painted it,Im almost done with the small dor dings so by thursday it should be ready for some primer :biggrin:


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

So will it look like this when you all done minus emblems

Also I dont know if youve done regals before , BUT you might wanna consider realigning and rewelding the hinges and strenghtening the door itself right the the top front edge area about 1 foot . I've seen a LOT crack there


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

looking good so far....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Papi_J_@Sep 6 2005, 09:35 PM~3766505
> *So will it look like this when you all done minus emblems
> 
> Also I dont know if youve done regals before , BUT you might wanna consider realigning and rewelding the hinges and strenghtening the door itself right the the top front edge area about 1 foot . I've seen a LOT crack there
> *


I dont want any chrome on mine,Im thinking of top half black and bottom half a neutral color,bumpers,bezels and grill in black :biggrin:


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

Why turn a T-Type into a wannabee GN though jap ? 
Leave some chrome at VERY least the bumpers


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

hey if your back bumper is clean,i'll buy it off you!! help another t-type owner out!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Papi_J_@Sep 7 2005, 09:16 PM~3773774
> *Why turn a T-Type into a wannabee GN though jap ?
> Leave some chrome at VERY least the bumpers
> *


every has there own personal taste,If it was a factory restoration yea,But Im building the car to my taste :biggrin:


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

Like chrome bumpers and chrome dishes with black spokes and chrome hubs wouldn't be the shit ? 
Good work so far though


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Papi_J_@Sep 8 2005, 12:54 PM~3776678
> *Like chrome bumpers and chrome dishes with black spokes and chrome hubs wouldn't be the shit ?
> Good work so far though
> *


thanks,Primerd up the quarter panel too see how it came out and its pretty dam good :biggrin: wont be able to work on the car until monday


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

you um primered the tire too ? lol
Seriously though resale value will be higher too leaving the bumpers chromed .


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Papi_J_@Sep 9 2005, 01:34 AM~3781238
> *you um primered the tire too ? lol
> Seriously though resale value will be higher too leaving the bumpers chromed .
> *


yea im block sanding my tires,talking about the tires they are filled with water not air :angry: all my chrome is sanded and on primer except for the bumpers,Im building the car to my taste,personally i think the chrome bumper stand out too much on a all black car,I might shve the bumper guards too make em smooth like the glass bumpers :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

looking good... :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

took the bumpers off to prep and spray etching primer,But nothing would stick to the bumpers,I sanded them with 60 and it wasnt cutting into it?????? :angry:


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

Someone don't listen


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Papi_J_@Sep 10 2005, 10:05 PM~3790956
> *Someone don't listen
> *


 :uh: wtf you talking bout


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

Papi say don't paint bumpers , it's more than just looks good in papi's reasoning .
I've tried it before JAP . More trouble than it's worth . 
Is your etching primer ACID primer ?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Papi_J_@Sep 11 2005, 01:01 PM~3793369
> *Papi say don't paint bumpers , it's more than just looks good in papi's reasoning .
> I've tried it before JAP . More trouble than it's worth .
> Is your etching primer ACID primer ?
> *


thats what I think of chrome bumpers on regals :biggrin: ,Im going to dip them in acid or havethem sandblasted.I picked up a new hood today,and should go buy my paint tomorow,Im not sure if i should paint the entire car orion silver,or top half black bottom orion.either way bumpers are getting the treatment :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

hustled and got the car primerd,ready for blocksanding and paint :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 10 2005, 08:27 PM~3585582
> *finally drove the car down the street,a nice smokey burnout and im hooked on the sound of that turbo spooling,I got the trunk and front fillers,this weekend i start to sand the car down to metal and start the body work,ill keep posted
> *


Hit me on PM for some cheap (and some not so cheap) engine mods  Get that fucker to fly without wings


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

What kind of primer are you using ,and what brand of paint u gonna use


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theride87_@Sep 12 2005, 04:18 PM~3800415
> *What kind of primer are you using ,and what brand of paint u gonna use
> *


im using 5 star highbuild primer,nothing fancy.For paint im either going with ppg or HOK most likely ppg :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

worked a little a bit today and decided to drive it down the street,Holy jesus christ that thing almost threw me into the trees cause those slick tires i got :biggrin: going to get the bumpers dipped in acid to take off the chrome then paint :biggrin:


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

looking good!!! Its good to see people are still into these cars and arnt intimidated by the not so good looking ones


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

[Ever had that saying "If your buick aint leaking oil,It probably doesnt have any" ? Well its true :

HA HA HA: True!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MexicanoAIR_@Sep 14 2005, 09:38 PM~3817998
> *looking good!!! Its good to see people are still into these cars and arnt intimidated by the not so good looking ones
> *


thanks homie,All my cars have been neglected ones, Nothing like finding a diamond in the dirt :biggrin:


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

Considered powder coating the bumpers ?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Papi_J_@Sep 16 2005, 11:55 AM~3828606
> *Considered powder coating the bumpers ?
> *


yea I thought about it,If all fails im going to have them powder coated.Cops decided to give me a freindly warning today when they saw rubber tracks leading to my house :biggrin: suckers


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

what it should look like when done,with 17" torque thrust :biggrin: 

http://www.turbobuick.com/forums/attachmen...ntid=3581&stc=1


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

gotta register to view the link , which I dont think anyone is going to do


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

just post the pic man!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

sorry im runing out of space to post pics :biggrin: just bought the fillers so just gotta find time to finish it :biggrin:
:edit: resize pic here how its gunna look


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

bought some repo filler and the front and missing a chunk were it attaches next to the grill :uh: not much progress


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

damn..lol just like my 84..right down to the primer!! I gotta gallon of orion silver sittin next to me :-D was gonna do my monte with it but weve had minor dissagreements n shes gettin sold..lmk i can do a speedy delivery if the price is right..n hell youd have the fastest paint around ;-)


----------



## greeneinc (Sep 23, 2004)

Great looking work. I am definitely going to wait for the finished product.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carznmore1_@Sep 19 2005, 10:32 AM~3842759
> *damn..lol just like my 84..right down to the primer!! I gotta gallon of orion silver sittin next to me :-D was gonna do my monte with it but weve had minor dissagreements n shes gettin sold..lmk i can do a speedy delivery if the price is right..n hell youd have the fastest paint around ;-)
> *


i thought about HOK orion silver but I was told it doesnt cover up good,Im going to go with ppg for base and clear :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 19 2005, 11:56 AM~3843452
> *i thought about HOK orion silver but I was told it doesnt cover up good,Im going to go with ppg for base and clear :biggrin:
> *


good choice


----------



## TEXAS2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

Looking good so far! Painted bumpers actually look allright on that silver regal.


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

You got good taste Jap ! The shaved bumpers molding and painted bumpers do look good .
I always liked a deep burgandy or deep blue for the blacked out trim Regals myself , but silver is a good contrast . 
After sandblasting um , use self etching *acid* primer and then sealer and then high build or epoxy and will work out fine .


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Papi_J_@Sep 20 2005, 12:20 AM~3848407
> *You got good taste Jap ! The shaved bumpers molding and painted bumpers do look good .
> I always liked a deep burgandy or deep blue for the blacked out trim Regals myself , but silver is a good contrast .
> After sandblasting um , use self etching acid primer and then sealer and then high build or epoxy and will work out fine .
> *


thanks homie,shits been going slow here so looks like it aint going to be done for another month  Did i mention i hate block sanding? lol


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Ehh..it does but if you have the ppg id use it it takes alot of the silver but with a solid black base or primer like we did on my buddies truck it covered really nice


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

time for a update,just painted doorjambs,trunk under hood and other stuff.waiting for it to dry to wetsand the car and paint it tomorow :biggrin: the pictures cant capture the color but this shit looks chrome,i think im naming the car "silver Bullet" :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

taped it up,painted it and with this beutiful florida weather it poured on the car 5 seconds after last coat of clear :angry:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

well heres the color


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

Front clip sanded down and the rest wetsanded :biggrin:


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

Hey Jap so you wetsanded the front back down to lay another bc/cc then you're gonna re-clear the whole thing over again ? 
Did you check weather.com to see your forecast and make sure it dont happen again bro ?


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

lol..weather forecasts for florida...lol..it rains when it aint supposed to..it will rain in your front yard and not in the back..it will rain on one side of the street and the other side is dry..you cant predict the weather here.it looks like a clear day then while the sun is shinning...fucking rain.then after about ten mins it just stops,,stupid florida weather...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Papi_J_@Oct 6 2005, 10:59 PM~3958359
> *Hey Jap so you wetsanded the front back down to lay another bc/cc then you're gonna re-clear the whole thing over again ?
> Did you check weather.com to see your forecast and make sure it dont happen again bro ?
> *


lol was sunny when i was praying the trunk,rainy when i finished spraying the hood  I sanded the front clip down to rebase it,and the rest was wetsand for another coat fo clear


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

post update pics


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Oct 11 2005, 10:20 PM~3985363
> *post update pics
> *


si señor!!! started taping out some patterns n shit


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

exciting to see.... keep em coming!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

first layer of flake,this bitch gunna ook like a bass boat :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

just finished,im poooped off to bed


----------



## greeneinc (Sep 23, 2004)

Man you put alot of work into this car. Looks really good!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greeneinc_@Oct 13 2005, 07:46 PM~3996658
> *Man you put alot of work into this car.  Looks really good!!
> *


thanks,still gotta pull the motor and rebuild it :biggrin: my goal-a low 14 second daily driven lowrider on 155/80's :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ima have to drive up to your house and drag your ass down here at gun point to have u do my body work....lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 13 2005, 07:59 PM~3996755
> *ima have to drive up to your house and drag your ass down here at gun point to have u do my body work....lol
> *


(dave chapelle) GOTCHa BITCH!


----------



## Juiced81boxchevy (Oct 31, 2002)

does anyone have a regal for sale by any chance?


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 14 2005, 02:51 AM~3996699
> *thanks,still gotta pull the motor and rebuild it  :biggrin:  my goal-a low 14 second daily driven lowrider on 155/80's :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



You got the same goal as me!! lol. Nice pics man,good to see it coming along sweet.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced81boxchevy_@Oct 13 2005, 08:26 PM~3996926
> *does anyone have a regal for sale by any chance?
> *


trick or reat got a cutty with euro front,pm him he might still have it


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

bling bling :biggrin: now to wetsand and buff


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

coming together


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

you cleared over the fineline tape...........


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Oct 15 2005, 08:00 AM~4005326
> *you cleared over the fineline tape...........
> *


nope im not stupid ya know :uh:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 17 2005, 06:52 PM~3834702
> *sorry im runing out of space to post pics  :biggrin:  just bought the fillers so just gotta find time to finish it :biggrin:
> :edit: resize pic here how its gunna look
> *


Looks kinda like the front bumper is molded in?
Thats a sweet car.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Oct 15 2005, 12:50 PM~4006420
> *Looks kinda like the front bumper is molded in?
> Thats a sweet car.
> *


yea the bumpers molded,i was going to mold mine but fuck it


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 15 2005, 04:05 PM~4005345
> *nope im not stupid ya know :uh:
> *




no offense bro looks good..so is that pinstriping tell me.....inquiring minds wanna know :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Oct 15 2005, 03:13 PM~4006834
> *no offense bro looks good..so is that pinstriping tell me.....inquiring minds wanna know :biggrin:
> *


pinstriping? uh no those are just pattenrs layed into the paint no pin stirping yet


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

DAMN WHERE DA [email protected]<K IN FLA. R U! IM IN FT.PIERCE I NEED U TO DO MY BODY WORK WHERE DA [email protected]<K DO U FIND SO MUCH FUCK1NG T!ME I GOT A 85 N 86 BUICK REGAL MY 86 LOOKS LIKE SHIT,BUT ITS GOT T-TOPS I PAID 3500 FOR IT WITH A FUCK3D UP CHEVY350 BORED OUT .60 OVER.POST SOME MORE PICS I WANNA SEE


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

N OH YEA IF U WANT PARTS FOR UR ENGINE LOOK FOR KENNEL BELL HE MADE A SH!T LOAD OF PERFORMANCE PARTS FOR THE 231 TURBOS N CHECK OUT WWW.JAYSGN.COM I THINK THEY GOT FENDER FLARES LIKE THE ONES ON THE GNX


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

yo wuts up,im in sebring florida(somehwere in the middle) lol.bring your car by ill build it up for you.and thanks for the link :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

IM WAITING ON A ENGINE RIGHT NOW I TOOK THE 350 TO GET REBUILD N THE GUY FOUND A HOLE THE SIZE OF A NICKEL ON A PISTON N FOUND A HAIR LINE CRACK ALONG THE SIDE OF THE BLOCK,SO IM KINDA SCREWED RIGHT NOW OR AM I, IM PLANNING TO SMOOTH N PAINT THE FIREWALL IM DROPPING IN ANOTHER 350 SO I WONT NEED MOST OF THE WIRING, I ALSO NEED SOME A ARMS BECUZ THE CAR WAS LIFTED FOR 22S B4 I BOUGHT IT,AND I REALLY DONT KNOW WEATHER TO MAKE IT A HI RISER OR A LOWRIDER


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Oct 16 2005, 10:14 PM~4013501
> *IM WAITING ON A ENGINE RIGHT NOW I TOOK THE 350 TO GET REBUILD N THE GUY FOUND A HOLE THE SIZE OF A NICKEL ON A PISTON N FOUND A HAIR LINE CRACK ALONG THE SIDE OF THE BLOCK,SO IM KINDA SCREWED RIGHT NOW OR AM I, IM PLANNING TO SMOOTH N PAINT THE FIREWALL IM DROPPING IN ANOTHER 350 SO I WONT NEED MOST OF THE WIRING, I ALSO NEED SOME A ARMS BECUZ THE CAR WAS LIFTED FOR 22S B4 I BOUGHT IT,AND I REALLY DONT KNOW WEATHER TO MAKE IT A HI RISER OR A LOWRIDER
> *


ewwwwww dont put nothing bigger then 14's on it! and thats pushing it!....lol 13s all the way...


well im off to the junkyards to try n find a headerpanel for my regal....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

that is some sick paintwork,i like it and good job on the body work.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

thanks! and 14's look goofy on,13's all day everyday.About your engine i guess you could hone the wall bore it over and put some newpistons if you really want to save the motor.Is it carbed or FI???


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 16 2005, 12:10 AM~4007020
> *pinstriping? uh no those are just pattenrs layed into the paint no pin stirping yet
> *




my bad bro it looked like you were laying the fineline then clearing over looks damn good keep it up


----------



## Round2 (Mar 17, 2005)

looks good more pics!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Round2_@Oct 17 2005, 12:43 PM~4016723
> *looks good more pics!!
> *


patience grasshoper,wetsanding and buffing takes me years


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

:thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD BRO....


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

NAH DA ENGINE'S TRASH NOW I GOTTA GET SOMETHING BEEFY LIKE A 383


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

DOES IT LOOK GOOFY?!


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

Jap bruh , I thought you were going with the monochromatic color scheme and shaving the bumpers with it .


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Papi_J_@Oct 18 2005, 07:17 AM~4021805
> *Jap bruh , I thought you were going with the monochromatic color  scheme and shaving the bumpers with it .
> *


chnage of plans,I originally wanted to keep it mostly stock,but the fuck with it,if it dont got 13's it dont look right,and if it dont got juice it just aint right :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

CHECK IT OUT HERES A PIC OF MY FRONT END! ITS KINDA GHETTO, BUT ITS MINE


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

B!TCH KINDA LOOKS LIKE IT GOTS HYDROS! ITS JACKED UP FROM THE FRONT FOR SOME 22S


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

nice,dont do the 22's.if your going to with big rims get sme 26's if not just stick to 13's :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

where's the updated pics? :biggrin: 
i like what you're doin with it, can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Oct 19 2005, 03:35 PM~4033075
> *where's the updated pics?  :biggrin:
> i like what you're doin with it, can't wait to see the final product!
> *


lol nothing exciting just wetsanding and buffing


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

got bored and striped the floor :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

YOU BETTER PUT IT UP WILMAS COMING N THA B!TCH IS ON HER RAG


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

DAMN I WISH MY 86 WAS READY FOR PAINT  , HEY SO DID U EVER CHECK OUT JAYSGN.COM WHATD U THINK ABOUT THOSE FENDER FLARES FOR THE GNX


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Oct 21 2005, 02:13 AM~4043819
> *DAMN I WISH MY 86 WAS READY FOR PAINT  , HEY SO DID U EVER CHECK OUT JAYSGN.COM WHATD U THINK ABOUT THOSE FENDER FLARES FOR THE GNX
> *


havent checked it out,im in school right now,some of the cheap fiberglass ones dont really fit too good.Fuck wilma,im stocked up on beer for a couple weeks. :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

come on rust,i dare ya!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good man lookin good


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

Make sure you do the inside bottom of the doors and clear the drain holes after . Thats the worst on Regals . That and the pillar posts .


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Papi_J_@Oct 21 2005, 02:30 PM~4047301
> *Make sure you do the inside bottom of the doors and clear the drain holes after . Thats the worst on Regals . That and the pillar posts .
> *


yea i clean the inside door,drilled 2 more small holes and treated the metal.that shit gets nasty in there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

I WORK FOR A BEER COMPANY, AY U GOT ANY RUST ON DA BOTTOM OF UR DOORS?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Oct 21 2005, 07:59 PM~4049044
> *I WORK FOR A BEER COMPANY, AY U GOT ANY RUST ON DA BOTTOM OF UR DOORS?
> *


had some forming on the bottom inner lip,wirebrushed it sprayed it with acid then etching primer and paint,i also poured acid inside the door and di the same


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

C'mon more pics of the progress JapSW


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Papi_J_@Oct 27 2005, 12:08 AM~4080352
> *C'mon more pics of the progress JapSW
> *


nothing much,waiting for rims to get here which got lost in shipping,still havent found a buffer,interior shop that was gunna do it got blown away with thurricane,So im just slacking :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

i got one wheel... :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Oct 27 2005, 12:34 PM~4083113
> *i got one wheel... :biggrin:
> *


now find me the other 3 and ill be good :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

random boredom pics


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

things are picking up this week,getting it buffed and rims put on,also fresh interior :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

WHERE'D U GET FROM?!!!!!!!!!! DAMN DUDE U GOTTA KEEP ME POSTED ON THIS KIND OF SHIT! :angry: ... :biggrin:


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

nice a-pillar boost gauge pod..  
Waiting on a new crank for mine.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Keep us posted on the updates, I really like this topic. Car is lookin' good!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Nov 1 2005, 02:47 AM~4112039
> *WHERE'D U GET FROM?!!!!!!!!!! DAMN DUDE U GOTTA KEEP ME POSTED ON THIS KIND OF SHIT! :angry: ... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: im on a mission finding someone to do my seats,but its getting buffed thursday mornin,rims SHOULD be here befre that.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

eh i should of put this topic in project rides but fuck it now.finished the headliner :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

yea,,the wheels..well two out of four aint bad... :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowride6969 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 1 2005, 03:29 PM~4115568
> *yea,,the wheels..well two out of four aint bad... :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: uffin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

i got two and not a clue where the other two ended up at.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

your slow stepping bruhhhhhh..... post more picssssss


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 3 2005, 06:36 AM~4126941
> *your slow stepping bruhhhhhh..... post more picssssss
> *


me slow stempin? ha how about your 4 year plan? lol im buffig it right now so pics later :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

3 year plan so far!... puto!...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 3 2005, 10:21 AM~4127918
> *3 year plan so far!... puto!...
> *


lol finally finish buffing cabron!


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Great thread :thumbsup:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

just read the whole thread. looks great, cant believe how you waged war on this thing. how many of us wish we had that figured at 17.

j.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Nov 3 2005, 06:03 PM~4131372
> *just read the whole thread. looks great, cant believe how you waged war on this thing. how many of us wish we had that figured at 17.
> 
> j.
> *


 :biggrin: thanks,fuck it why waste time jus cause im young? might as well build some decent rides :biggrin:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

killin it ! i got a 19yr old workin for me and i though he was eager and had skills. i'm gonna show him this thread and start riding his ass. hahahaha.

j.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 3 2005, 07:09 PM~4131436
> *:biggrin:  thanks,fuck it why waste time jus cause im young? might as well build some decent rides :biggrin:
> *


lol post up the 63 so they see wut u sold before this.... for the lazy people who wouldnt click the link in the signature...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 3 2005, 06:44 PM~4131754
> *lol post up the 63 so they see wut u sold before this.... for the lazy people who wouldnt click the link in the signature...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Damn Jap, born in 1988?

Showing these old folks how young bucks do it? I'd say so....

Both cars are nice. When you bought that regal, I never thought it would make it this far. Looked really rough. 

Keep it up, ese.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Nov 3 2005, 06:49 PM~4131794
> *Damn Jap, born in 1988?
> 
> Showing these old folks how young bucks do it? I'd say so....
> ...


thanks! yea i lost hope but then said fuck it and started working on it :biggrin:


----------



## Justin_Inc (Mar 16, 2005)

damn homie, car is looking awesome! keep up the good work for sure!


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Keep the updates coming, your work looks fucking awesome


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

So whats the background story on the 63?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Nov 4 2005, 01:16 PM~4137554
> *So whats the background story on the 63?
> *


lol.neighbor had it rotting in his yard,so i went over and traded him my lexus sc400 for it,pushed it home found out the motor was shot,floors were gone and chasis was rusted so i spent 6 months building it :biggrin: ended up selling it and ship to cali :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

just collecting parts :tongue:


----------



## mJr-Regals4lyfe (Mar 20, 2005)

im 17 too and learing all about this stuff, working on a 79 monte and just bought a 83 monte with t-tops, keep us posted this tread is dope, peace man


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

DAMN HOMIE U NEED A VACATION! HOWS A PAID TRIP TO FORT PIERCE FL!(TO COME WORK ON MY CAR  ) :biggrin: U GOT SKILLS HOMIE I WISH I HAD DAY LIGHT TIME TO WORK ON MY SHIT :angry:. FUCKING NIGHT SHIFT SUCKS BUT THOSE FAT ASS PAY CHECKS MAKE IT SOME WHAT WORTH IT.KEEP UP THA GOOD WORK,WHENEVER U WANNA HIT UP THA EAST SIDE OF FL HIT ME UP AIGHT U COULD COME SHOW ME A THING OR TWO


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Nov 5 2005, 01:59 AM~4142318
> *DAMN HOMIE U NEED A VACATION! HOWS A PAID TRIP TO FORT PIERCE FL!(TO COME WORK ON MY CAR  )  :biggrin:  U GOT SKILLS HOMIE I WISH I HAD DAY LIGHT TIME TO WORK ON MY SHIT :angry:. FUCKING NIGHT SHIFT SUCKS BUT THOSE FAT ASS PAY CHECKS MAKE IT SOME WHAT WORTH IT.KEEP UP THA GOOD WORK,WHENEVER U WANNA HIT UP THA EAST SIDE OF FL HIT ME UP AIGHT U COULD COME SHOW ME A THING OR TWO
> *


bring your car over and ill get it just how you want. :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

random pics


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

I WOUNLD BUT I WOUNLDNT FEEL RIGHT DRIVING IT WITHOUT GETTIN MY HANDS DIRRTY,ANYWAYS IM STILL TRYIN TO SAVE FOR THA MOTOR N TRANS THAT'LL MAKE IT RUN.HERES A PIC


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

I WOUNLD BUT I WOUNLDNT FEEL RIGHT DRIVING IT WITHOUT GETTIN MY HANDS DIRRTY,ANYWAYS IM STILL TRYIN TO SAVE FOR THA MOTOR N TRANS THAT'LL MAKE IT RUN.


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

HERES A PIC


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

LOOK


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

HERES MY OTHER 1


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

too thee topo! getting seats wrapped in suede this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

DAYUM homie :thumbsup: You're putting in some WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Nov 10 2005, 10:04 PM~4183483
> *DAYUM homie  :thumbsup:  You're putting in some WORK  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sank you! here some updated pics,truucha style wit no bumper! :biggrin: still undecided on the steering wheel,should i buy a wood grain grant or nardi? or have mine dyed? you thinkt he dye will sticck good to the wheel?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 11 2005, 09:35 AM~4185366
> *:biggrin:
> sank you! here some updated pics,truucha style wit no bumper! :biggrin: still undecided on the steering wheel,should i buy a wood grain grant or nardi? or have mine dyed? you thinkt he dye will sticck good to the wheel?
> *


I'd keep the T-Type wheel, but if you do decide to replace it, I'm sure you could get a few bucks for it on eBay or one of the GN forums.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 11 2005, 09:37 AM~4185381
> *I'd keep the T-Type wheel, but if you do decide to replace it, I'm sure you could get a few bucks for it on eBay or one of the GN forums.
> *


yea im waiting for my 13's to et here,im goin wit a black dish,im putting these rims on ebay after :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 11 2005, 10:42 AM~4185423
> *yea im waiting for my 13's to et here,im goin wit a black dish,im putting these rims on ebay after :biggrin:
> *


Rides lookin nice! looks like it found the right hands to fall into. Cause me and most others would have chalked it up as a loss in the condition it was.
You get the wheels on order already?
You know what would be tight with the spokes is get them black dish with outer lip chrome, then black hub and nips and every other spoke black with the others chrome, black k/o and some GN wheel chips. With that combo it will look similar to stocks. Just an idea homie.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Nov 11 2005, 02:55 PM~4187414
> *Rides lookin nice! looks like it found the right hands to fall into. Cause me and most others would have chalked it up as a loss in the condition it was.
> You get the wheels on order already?
> You know what would be tight with the spokes is get them black dish with outer lip chrome, then black hub and nips and every other spoke black with the others chrome, black k/o and some GN wheel chips. With that combo it will look similar to stocks. Just an idea homie.
> *


yea i order the black eagle chips but im gunna fab up the T center caps onto the koff,i orderd them all chrome and im gunna paint the dish black.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 11 2005, 03:57 PM~4187428
> *
> yea i order the black eagle chips but im gunna fab up the T center caps onto the koff,i orderd them all chrome and im gunna paint the dish black.
> *


Thats cool. You see what I mean lookin kinda like stocks.

My 87 I'm still trying to work out some euro lights. Goin to the wrecking yard tomorrow to scope out some other light to work.
My Regal is limited all white white top navy guts. I'm goin 13'x7 all white chrome outer lip like a beauty ring on a stock wheel chrome k/o's and some navy eagles. Shit I thought rustin spokes no prob if they powdered.


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Nov 3 2005, 05:49 PM~4131794
> *Damn Jap, born in 1988?
> 
> Showing these old folks how young bucks do it? I'd say so....
> ...


you fuck hole jap you aint no grown man talking about you a grown man fuck you bitch tell me were you live so i can kick your young ass
:guns:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whitepac_@Nov 11 2005, 06:59 PM~4189058
> *you fuck hole jap you aint no grown man talking about you a grown man fuck you bitch tell me were you live so i can kick your young ass
> :guns:
> *


sure,take us27 down then a right on 66 go down 2 miles make a right on maxana and my house is half way down the block you wont miss it. :roflmao: you need a mapquest too?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Nov 11 2005, 03:10 PM~4187536
> *Thats cool. You see what I mean lookin kinda like stocks.
> 
> My 87 I'm still trying to work out some euro lights. Goin to the wrecking yard tomorrow to scope out some other light to work.
> ...


dam shit lookin clean! what car you pull those headlights off? they told me 90 box caprices work?


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 15 2005, 12:29 AM~4206667
> *sure,take us27 down then a right on 66 go down 2 miles make a right on maxana and my house is half way down the block you wont miss it. :roflmao: you need a mapquest too?
> *


Fuck that, I'll come whip your punk ass....jk:biggrin: Man listen.....you did a hell of a job so far on this Regal. Keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Nov 14 2005, 09:38 PM~4206724
> *Fuck that, I'll come whip your punk ass....jk:biggrin: Man listen.....you did a hell of a job so far on this Regal. Keep up the good work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


lol thanks man,the positive comments keep me goin,ima have pics of up the completed interior and rims by this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

better yet..whitepac..what dont you come down to my shop for a visit???3564 us 27 south sebring florida 33870...ohh and drive your go catr down here too..... :biggrin:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

here is my b4 and after pics. just put 13's just to see how it looks.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

^ nice,i like the door handles,its all about details!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam trunk monkey mounting up the plaque :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin: finally got the interior pics i promised! fuck leather i sit on them 155's! i just felt like bein a clown today


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Nov 15 2005, 09:09 PM~4212754
> *here is my b4 and after pics. just put 13's just to see how it looks.
> *



damn i didnt know the owner of that regal was on here. congrats on the feature in LRM a while bak (still look at it when im on the craper). beautiful ride , i like it better on the 20s(?), its different and looks real nice tuckin.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 15 2005, 09:47 PM~4212954
> *dam trunk monkey mounting up the plaque :biggrin:
> *


damn dude i didnt kno u were so talented lol, keep up the good work.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Nov 15 2005, 08:21 PM~4213614
> *damn dude i didnt kno u were so talented lol, keep up the good work.
> *


sank you :biggrin:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 14 2005, 08:29 PM~4206667
> *sure,take us27 down then a right on 66 go down 2 miles make a right on maxana and my house is half way down the block you wont miss it. :roflmao: you need a mapquest too?
> *


address mother fucker


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

that white regal looks better on the 14s IMO,lookin good jap.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whitepac_@Nov 15 2005, 09:16 PM~4214003
> *address mother fucker
> *


10209 nw 129st
miami,fl 33016 my new addres


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ðøwñ §øú†h Røllër§ (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work jap!,:thumbsup: and ima old folk saying that :biggrin:you can build a ride, hope you can dance too because whipitpac will probly do a drive-by in his go-cart shootin at your ankles with his squirt gun :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ðøwñ §øú†h Røllër§_@Nov 16 2005, 04:52 PM~4219467
> *nice work jap!,:thumbsup:  and ima old folk saying that :biggrin:you can build a ride, hope you can dance too because whipitpac will probly do a drive-by in his go-cart shootin at your ankles with his squirt gun :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: i got something for him to suck on LMFAO! :biggrin:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 16 2005, 11:42 AM~4217936
> *10209 nw 129st
> miami,fl 33016  my new addres
> *


oh hell ya you better come out when i am up on your lawn my "buddy" is coming to


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ðøwñ §øú†h Røllër§_@Nov 16 2005, 03:52 PM~4219467
> *nice work jap!,:thumbsup:  and ima old folk saying that :biggrin:you can build a ride, hope you can dance too because whipitpac will probly do a drive-by in his go-cart shootin at your ankles with his squirt gun :roflmao:
> *


you need some of this dawg


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:roflmao: your gunna need more then that to scare me pal,make sure to fill up the tank on your go kart it might be a long drive from tampa :biggrin:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 16 2005, 07:51 PM~4221100
> *:roflmao: your gunna need more then that to scare me pal,make sure to fill up the tank on your go kart it might be a long drive from tampa :biggrin:
> *


aint trying to scare ya :cheesy:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whitepac_@Nov 16 2005, 08:52 PM~4221112
> *aint trying to scare ya  :cheesy:
> *


why did you take out the pic of your watergun?? :uh:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by whitepac_@Nov 16 2005, 08:49 PM~4221084
> *you need some of this dawg
> *


OF ALL THE THINGS HOLY, why would you have that in your house???


(unless there's a reoccurring problem...)

:dunno:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Nov 16 2005, 07:53 PM~4221125
> *OF ALL THE THINGS HOLY, why would you have that in your house???
> (unless there's a reoccurring problem...)
> 
> ...


yup got some **** in the hood and got to spray em everytime they come along


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

hoyl crap this shit blew up all of a sudden! lol whitepac get lost your making a fool of yourself


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 16 2005, 07:53 PM~4221124
> *why did you take out the pic of your watergun??  :uh:
> *


water gun my ass and trying to get a better pic


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 16 2005, 07:56 PM~4221150
> *hoyl crap this shit blew up all of a sudden! lol whitepac get lost your making a fool of yourself
> *


suck my dick youngen


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Wires will twist off if you're not careful


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whitepac_@Nov 16 2005, 08:57 PM~4221164
> *suck my dick youngen
> *


 :uh:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Nov 16 2005, 08:57 PM~4221168
> *Wires will twist off if you're not careful
> *


 :biggrin: theyre just chinas ill buy a few spares :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 16 2005, 08:59 PM~4221187
> *:biggrin: theyre just chinas ill buy a few spares :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Tighten them fuckers about every 10 miles... :0 My homeboy had a GN with Daytons and his were finger loose after a trip around the block :0 :0 :0


----------



## desert_bek (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whitepac_@Nov 16 2005, 08:57 PM~4221164
> *suck my dick youngen
> 
> *


Fighting over the internet is like playing in the special olympics....................even though you win you're still a retard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That one is for you whitepac, if you want bring you're friend to cali!! 

I have something for him  

Now leave the kid alone he's doing a great job, i'm thru for now!

Good job kid!


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

DAMN THIS SHIT IS WORST THAN WEB BANGERS, KEEP UP THA GOOD WORK


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

oh wow,it went from jap showin the work on his ride to ppl talkin crap,now i have to remove myself from the floor from laughin so hard.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 17 2005, 04:41 AM~4222920
> *oh wow,it went from jap showin the work on his ride to ppl talkin crap,now i have to remove myself from the floor from laughin so hard.
> *


 :biggrin: here are the pics of the seats as i promised,just drove a whole 5 hours to get these fuckers,the place does awesome work for decent prices down in miami.no ITCH strictly LEATHER :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

oh yea how many sombreros you people see in all the pics? first one to figure it out gets to hit whitepac in the face first :biggrin:


----------



## desert_bek (Nov 7, 2005)

2!!!!!!!!!!!!! I get first dibs.............is a pistol whip considered a SLAP???


----------



## Torx (Jul 26, 2002)

did anyone reply about what car those "euro" style lights came from that are on that white regal?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by desert_bek_@Nov 18 2005, 01:52 AM~4230161
> *2!!!!!!!!!!!!! I get first dibs.............is a pistol whip considered a SLAP???
> *


yea,but you loose theres 3 sombreros if you look closely,you get to smack him anyays,and the euro lights i havent gotten a answer from someone who has them but everyone tells me theyre off a caprice


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

padding laid down :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

worked my ass off tonight,almost done :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

That shit look good homie. It's dope to see how the car is really coming along.:thumbsup: Can't wait to start a build of my own


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

oh yea if anyone got a wood steering wheel for sale let me know :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

ah a mod needs to move this to project rides!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

i think i got a new avatar :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

hei jap its comming along real nice i hole to see it at lowrider this yr mi impal will be there but ye u should get those clear corners and it will look baad asss it coming along nice as fu k keep uo tha good work


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Nov 21 2005, 06:35 PM~4251471
> *hei jap its comming along real nice i hole to see it at lowrider this yr mi impal will be there but ye u should get those clear corners and it will look baad asss it coming along nice as fu k keep uo tha good work
> *


  will be there at either miami or tampa :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

keep up the good work man, i've enjoyed this buildup, can't wait to see it all done! :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

U TURNED THIS CAR INTO A "REAL HEADTURNA!!". THIS CAR LOOKS REALLY GOOD, CAN'T WAIT 2 SEE THA FINAL TOUCH. THE INTERIOR IS REALLY NICE.


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Tight work Dawg...How are your Door Hinges?? Were they Rusted to hell?? If they were what did you do to them; Replaced and/or Repaired??? Tight work though cuz...


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

nice work homie, keep it up!!!!! n LET THE HATERS KEEP HATIN!!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Nov 22 2005, 09:51 PM~4260122
> *Tight work Dawg...How are your Door Hinges?? Were they Rusted to hell?? If they were what did you do to them; Replaced and/or Repaired??? Tight work though cuz...
> *


nah the hinges were perfect.there was no structual rust anywhere.


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 22 2005, 10:01 PM~4260209
> *nah the hinges were perfect.there was no structual rust anywhere.
> *


Dam dawg your lucky...I just bought an LS Monte and the Door Hinges has some rust..The rest of the Body is Str8 though...Do you know where I can get NEW Hinges?? Ima hit up the Dealer..


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Nov 22 2005, 10:05 PM~4260255
> *Dam dawg your lucky...I just bought an LS Monte and the Door Hinges has some rust..The rest of the Body is Str8 though...Do you know where I can get NEW Hinges?? Ima hit up the Dealer..
> *


use the dealer as the last resort,they tax wayyyy to much for everything.check ebay ive seen some there evryonce in a while if not hit up the u-picks


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

wtf rusted hinges?.... never seen that happen.... anyways... just go to the upick they had a couple monte's there.... and couple regals to.. they all fit....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 22 2005, 11:25 PM~4260674
> *wtf rusted hinges?.... never seen that happen.... anyways... just go to the upick they had a couple monte's there.... and couple regals to.. they all fit....
> *


i think hes talking about the column where the hinges mount,ive seen some rust there :cheesy:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

more piks more piks!


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt, great project so far


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

ahh went to take pics today and my camera acted up so i slammed the bitch into pieces,i gotta buy another one now


----------



## travieso1967 (Jul 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Oct 18 2005, 04:56 AM~4021292
> *DOES IT LOOK GOOFY?!
> *


that's the gayest shit I have ever seen in my entire life!


----------



## travieso1967 (Jul 24, 2005)

hey bro your regal is looking really tight.. congrats on building a really clean ride. most of us old folks probably would've thrown it to the scrap yard... but again clean ride homie


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 22 2005, 01:09 AM~4250968
> *i think i got a new avatar :biggrin:
> *





lol


change the words under it to.......who needs bumpers :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 28 2005, 12:22 PM~4291633
> *lol
> change the words under it to.......who needs bumpers :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


bumpers are over rated! lol yea i gotta take mine to egt chromed or snatch a clean one


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

got the rims today,FINALLY! :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

looking good homie


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

hit up them wheel wells wit some blak paint :biggrin: lookin good. wuts next?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Nov 29 2005, 08:46 PM~4302978
> *hit up them wheel wells wit some blak paint  :biggrin:  lookin good. wuts next?
> *


yea waiting to reinforce everything,next comes the JUICE :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

I just went thru your whole topic and was really impressed on how much progress was made on this car came out really nice....i love the t-types...and i understand its ur car and u do want u want... but damn y the 13's : (...sum 20 inch billets and motor work would have been my choice...just my .2 cents...but much props on the work on the car looks very clean and good luck with it


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@Nov 30 2005, 11:37 AM~4306831
> *I just went thru your whole topic and was really impressed on how much progress was made on this car came out really nice....i love the t-types...and i understand its ur car and u do want u want... but damn y the 13's : (...sum 20 inch billets and motor work would have been my choice...just my .2 cents...but much props on the work on the car looks very clean and good luck with it
> *


thats what i originally planed,but i know i would of got bored of it,i got that lowrider blood lol


----------



## jimmyboi (Sep 21, 2005)

looking staight :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 30 2005, 01:25 PM~4307218
> *thats what i originally planed,but i know i would of got bored of it,i got that lowrider blood lol
> *


you know how we do...lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i got bored as fuck so i did this...


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Eric that fender came out bad ni99a!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i was rushin at the end... thats why i didnt leaf the line str8 across to the back... but im gunna kandy that... and leaf it some more.... then have jorge pinstripe the leaf and then ima clear coat it...lol then ima throw different patterns.... i still got another cutlass hood and a regal hood and 2 regal fenders to eat shit with...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

bumpity bump bump :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 1 2005, 01:09 AM~4312125
> *i got bored as fuck so i did this...
> *


good job cabron,get ready we gotta double team my car for lowrider


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 1 2005, 05:03 PM~4315961
> *:biggrin:
> good job cabron,get ready we gotta double team my car for lowrider
> *


you know im ready ill fucken do that shit this weekend i dont see it...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

this topic died once they moved it from paint n body to project rides!!!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 2 2005, 06:47 PM~4325140
> *this topic died once they moved it from paint n body to project rides!!!!!
> *


fuck it :biggrin:


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

the haters will keep on hating... don't pay em' any mind...

very nice build homie... definetly a "From Rust to Riches" style ride


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

:biggrin: sweet


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

WHAT SIZE IS THAT MOONROOF?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Dec 3 2005, 07:36 PM~4330547
> *WHAT SIZE IS THAT MOONROOF?
> *


stock size? :dunno:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 3 2005, 10:29 PM~4331680
> *stock size?  :dunno:
> *


yea stockette! this is going on hold until i get a setup in the mean time,im building my rock climber :biggrin: i always knew i had a lil ******* in me


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

DAMN MAN YOUR REGAL IS FUCKIN CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

WHAT THA FUCK IS DA STOCK SIZE? HEY ILL SELL MY BEAT UP 231 FOR DAT JEEP I KNOW HOW U ******** LOVE THOSE LIL TORQUE MONSTERS :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Dec 4 2005, 11:29 PM~4337690
> *WHAT THA FUCK IS DA STOCK SIZE? HEY ILL SELL MY BEAT UP 231 FOR DAT JEEP I KNOW HOW U ******** LOVE THOSE LIL TORQUE MONSTERS :biggrin:
> *


oye consolte im 100% cuban :biggrin: it has a str8 six now,later on ima drop a lil 400 or sometin in it. :cheesy: oh yea and thanks hatian for life :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

YOUR DEFINETLY A CUBAN! lol....









lol regals look tyte. when u bringing down?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Dec 5 2005, 11:18 PM~4344870
> *YOUR DEFINETLY A CUBAN! lol....
> 
> 
> ...



lol the cuban dream is to move out of hialeah into a nice house and be able to afford some of those lions....lol....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

lmao you know how we cubans do :biggrin: im bringing it down for lowrider and i plan on moving back sometime next year,you can take me out of hialeah but cant take hialeah out of me :biggrin: and you know you cuban when you got los gayos y gallinas en el patio para ser un ensopado :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

toooooo theeeeee toppppp chingon'....lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin: its about time


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:cheesy: just went through this whole topic :biggrin: gotta give u props u got skill :thumbsup: i would have thrown it in the gutter...nice ass regal


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

TTT meng


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

im back bitches,i been with no net for a week


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

So where's the update? Did you take the week off from working on your ride, too?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Syte_@Dec 14 2005, 05:49 PM~4406682
> *So where's the update? Did you take the week off from working on your ride, too?
> *


yup been working on sidejobs trying to bring up some money,my car has some fuel problems that driving me crazy,but i will be starting the reinforcements and rack this weekend :biggrin: and next year his will be the first functional convertible top t-type  ohhhh yeaaaa


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

hey japs..i found whitepac trying to sell his baby blue go cart..click the link..it has his phone number...lol http://www.mautofied.com/listing-100020174.html


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Dec 15 2005, 07:30 AM~4409937
> *hey japs..i found whitepac trying to sell his baby blue go cart..click the link..it has his phone number...lol          http://www.mautofied.com/listing-100020174.html
> *


 :biggrin: get back to work cabron,ill be there in a bit when i leave this dump to finish up that donk :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin: blah started cutting shit


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

I bet THAT reduced bodyroll.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Syte_@Dec 16 2005, 09:22 PM~4422919
> *I bet THAT reduced bodyroll.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: right now the car is sitting on the axle until i get some powerballs welded in :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 16 2005, 11:15 PM~4423594
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: right now the car is sitting on the axle until i get some powerballs welded in :biggrin:
> *


the power balls will be in next week :biggrin: oh by the way japs..want to help me bag a f150? i got to have it done by next friday :uh:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Dec 17 2005, 05:52 AM~4424317
> *the power balls will be in next week :biggrin: oh by the way japs..want to help me bag a f150? i got to have it done by next friday :uh:
> *


dam your up early cabron,im headed down to miami now,beep me!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

got the front plumbed up


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

smoke the pipe


----------



## DiamondCutRegal (Nov 5, 2005)

Just read this entire thread......Looks good! Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 18 2005, 10:54 AM~4429556
> *got the front plumbed up
> *


make sure we didnt leave any rocks in there before u install it....lolol


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 8 2005, 03:51 PM~3563091
> *hey peoples,just picked up this regal t-type for dirt cheap and gunna start the body work soon heres some pics,ill update as i get into the bodywork,any suggestion/comments post them up and if anyone has a trunk,or front and back fillers let me know,and if you have a t-type hood too
> *


DAM I CUT IT AND MAKE IT A VERT TOO MUCH RUST


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 19 2005, 11:33 AM~4436410
> *make sure we didnt leave any rocks in there before u install it....lolol
> *


there was some residue in one  fuck hydro oil or 3o weight thats the red balls!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

sure you know this but if you three wheel with thoses uppers like that you will most likely rip the ears off the rear.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Dec 19 2005, 02:41 PM~4437646
> *sure you know this but if you three wheel with thoses uppers like that you will most likely rip the ears off the rear.
> *


you think? some people have told me that while other have told me i have to box them or reinforce them


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

shiiiit. looking good bud,gotta say. well sweet. props.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

sank you  got the bridge in just waiting on some cups and front cylinders


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

welded in the battery rack,tomorow i should finish the pump rack :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

one of my pumps came out a lil bit slanted,argg :angry:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:0


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

One question. did you cut some of your muffler off? im about to put a bridge in my car but i dont know what to do about my muffler.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 23 2005, 08:09 PM~4469622
> *One question. did you cut some of your muffler off? im about to put a bridge in my car but i dont know what to do about my muffler.
> *


have to cut it off my man,now im just runing turn downs under the back seats


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

Ok so that what i have to do then. thanks for the info and clean car by the way.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 25 2005, 05:29 PM~4481063
> *Ok so that what i have to do then. thanks for the info and clean car by the way.
> *


thanks,how is your exhaust setup? is single inlet dual outlet behind the axle? or is trua duals? i cut mine right under the doors.i guess i could put it in again but it would be tight down there,


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

car is looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

what person would ruin a nice grand national like that..damn kids and there bouncy things messing a perfect car up...lol...looks good.. :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Dec 26 2005, 08:59 AM~4484587
> *what person would ruin a nice grand national like that..damn kids and there bouncy things messing a perfect car up...lol...looks good.. :biggrin:
> *


next cars on my list to turn into lowriders,monte SS,409 impala,hell maybe even a chevelle :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

With all that weight, I'll race ya :biggrin: 

Looking good, bro :thumbsup: Engine wise, if you're having problems, hit me up... Oh, and I heard that there's a LC2 in a convertible Regal up this way... I just don't know if it's out :0


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

its a single and it does run up over where the axle is. Also when my car is locked up in the back, the driveshaft starts hittin the muffler. So if i cut my muffler both of my problems will be fixed.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 26 2005, 06:25 PM~4487578
> *With all that weight, I'll race ya  :biggrin:
> 
> Looking good, bro  :thumbsup:  Engine wise, if you're having problems, hit me up...  Oh, and I heard that there's a LC2 in a convertible Regal up this way...  I just don't know if it's out  :0
> *


ha,im having a massive headache with my dam fuel but i hope to have it sorted out soon,i was planing on vertin it sometime next year,1st vert t-type in the world oh yeaaaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 26 2005, 08:59 PM~4488702
> *its a single and it does run up over where the axle is. Also when my car is locked up in the back, the driveshaft starts hittin the muffler. So if i cut my muffler both of my problems will be fixed.
> *


your best bet would be to just re run a new exhaust that clears your drieshaft and bridge.come to think of it just run open header,less headache :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

You think so? this is my daily driver. how will it sound?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 27 2005, 09:32 PM~4496787
> *You think so? this is my daily driver. how will it sound?
> *


loud.just get a new exhuast made its only like 200-300 bucks front to back,just make sure to get it after you put in the bridge


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 26 2005, 08:09 PM~4487157
> *next cars on my list to turn into lowriders,monte SS,409 impala,hell maybe even a chevelle :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



It will break my heart 2 see that happen i hope u dont ill buy the car off u for more then wat u payed if u do it


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Nice work JapSW20 - most people would have passed that car up because of the rust. Props to you. I like the colors too


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Dec 29 2005, 12:30 PM~4507378
> *It will break my heart 2 see that happen i hope u dont ill buy the car off u for more then wat u payed if u do it
> *


haha :biggrin: i love stirring up the shit.and thanks monte  and caprichos you a post whore :biggrin:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

:0


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Dec 29 2005, 12:30 PM~4507378
> *It will break my heart 2 see that happen i hope u dont ill buy the car off u for more then wat u payed if u do it
> *


I think he meant to put "t"s instead of the "l"s... :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 31 2005, 07:42 PM~4524507
> *I think he meant to put "t"s instead of the "l"s...  :biggrin:
> *


oh no i think i meant one of these awesome american muscle cars,and happy new years to everyone! time to start a fresh year


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 31 2005, 11:08 PM~4525626
> *oh no i think i meant one of these awesome american muscle cars,and happy new years to everyone! time to start a fresh year
> *


But major motor would move the "double L" version easier  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 1 2006, 09:22 PM~4530351
> *But major motor would move the "double L" version easier    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ive always wanted to build somehting like that,maybe when im done with all my projects ill build me a little metro or something :biggrin: with something that packs a punch


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

ttt, through in the back cylinders just to see how it locks up and the 14's were barely extending,my budy lowride6969 told me my uppers might be hitting the frame and voila theres the problem :biggrin:


----------



## Draggin (Aug 23, 2001)

ttt


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

how you gonna come to miami and not go fishing :angry:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVECUTTY86_@Jan 4 2006, 12:49 PM~4547321
> *how you gonna come to miami and not go fishing :angry:
> *


eh last time i went was with the wiffey and eric was being a sucker,we ended up going round the grove and the beach.next time,next time


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

how the hell was i being a sucker?... eh!?!?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 5 2006, 01:43 AM~4552109
> *how the hell was i being a sucker?... eh!?!?
> *


shut up you canadian lol.on the good note,i lifted the bac dropped one side jammed the gas and it came up :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

be careful three wheelin with the cyliders like that :biggrin:i let me car fall down on it's own once and the damn cylinder poped out and was draginn the ground ..luckily it didn't bend. carf looks great theough :thumbsup:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Nice work Jap. 
:biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 6 2006, 03:35 PM~4562766
> *Nice work Jap.
> :biggrin:
> *


  yea the cylinders are like that until my powerballs and cups come in,im not even driving the car yet :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

wow....your really brought this car back! Good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

ttt


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

went for a spin around the block and busted my uppers just as planned :angry:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

did you cut the prearches off before you did the bridge? Im not talking shit jst asking, Im about to do mine and I cant decide if i should cut them off or not


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Dec 19 2005, 04:41 PM~4437646-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when we did mine.. we cut out the perches the welded the 8inch channel on top and bottom...







very nice thread i read the whole thing besides the e-crap, that car looks great.. you did an awsome job!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

thanks  and yea i left the ears i did notch them though so the bridge fits inside of them,so it would be like a double support,beaded on the factory shitty welds too.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 13 2006, 09:44 PM~4614955
> *thanks   and yea i left the ears i did notch them though so the bridge fits inside of them,so it would be like a double support,beaded on the factory shitty welds too.
> *


 thats how i was gonna do it


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i dont know cause alotttttttttt of people down here reinforce the uppers... without a problem..... i still think it coulda happened cause of that ONE cross chain..... maybe when u dump one side that one side was locked with the chain and it cause the differencial to shift but it was locked to it ripped the trailing arm.... i dont know its just my theory that coulda been a reason...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 15 2006, 02:00 AM~4623682
> *i dont know cause alotttttttttt of people down here reinforce the uppers... without a problem..... i still think it coulda happened cause of that ONE cross chain..... maybe when u dump one side that one side was locked with the chain and it cause the differencial to shift but it was locked to it ripped the trailing arm.... i dont know its just my theory that coulda been a reason...
> *


probaly it was acting like a panhard bar cause i was to lazy to put the other chain on :tongue: next sat im going to miami for sure to pick up the metal and shit to finish this dam car.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

ahh spen the day doing stupid stuff,put the other chain in fixed the twisted upper for now until i get the adjustbles and notched the frame :biggrin:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 15 2006, 07:10 PM~4626669
> *ahh spen the day doing stupid stuff,put the other chain in fixed the twisted upper for now until i get the adjustbles and notched the frame :biggrin:
> *



Why did ya do the chains like that? I have only seen them like that on hoppers. I wouldn't think that it would create a very good pivot point for the car to three wheel. For the car to three wheel I usually see them done like this \/ or like this /\

I have mine like this /\ and it works great for me just lookin out for ya. This is a pic right after My homie welded the chain mounts on the axle.

[attachmentid=424827]


Rob


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

guess it would space the fulcrum out a bit. Ok if you've got a decent brace done on your chassis and axle,and the rams are up to the job.


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 15 2006, 11:12 PM~4630643
> *Why did ya do the chains like that? I have only seen them like that on hoppers. I wouldn't think that it would create a very good pivot point for the car to three wheel. For the car to three wheel I usually see them done like this \/ or like this /\
> 
> I have mine like this /\ and it works great for me just lookin out for ya. This is a pic right after My homie welded the chain mounts on the axle.
> ...


i tried to tell him but?


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

what time saterday are you going to buy metal so ican ride with you :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

he's not trying to 3 wheel.... he just put the chains so it wont overlock.... and he wanted them crossed so he amde them crossed.... i also told him to put em str8 down.... 10 inches apart....not in no V or /\ shape.... it'll work better the closer to the center it is... as long as they 10 inches apart on top....shit theres even cars with only one chain in the dead center.... but thats only if he wants to 3 wheel which he doesnt so... w.e.. anyways... the day he wants to 3 wheel he could just get under that shit and weld on some more box tubing and call it a day...


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

fucking cheerleader all it was is advice no critizism damn just take a breath


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@Jan 17 2006, 01:15 PM~4641085
> *fucking cheerleader all it was is advice no critizism damn just take a breath
> *


WTF i put my chainse how i want,it works good for me,does it bother you that i use a couple more feet of chain? like stated above i am not 3 wheelin it i just have it to not overlock and to compress my springs when its locked up so the car is stiffer,and also when its a X and the chains are tightend up the rear axle wont sway at ALL even if dont have any uppers


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

heres more pics today from today decided to wash it for once :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Looking nice homie


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

hey homie regal looks clean. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DropNDrag (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 17 2006, 03:02 PM~4642008
> *WTF i put my chainse how i want,it works good for me,does it bother you that i use a couple more feet of chain? like stated above i am not 3 wheelin it i just have it to not overlock and to compress my springs when its locked up so the car is stiffer,and also when its a X and the chains are tightend up the rear axle wont sway at ALL even if dont have any uppers
> *


i got to take his side on that (when its locked up so the car is stiffer,and also when its a X and the chains are tightend up the rear axle wont sway) it tru it dosent sway and it feels stronger but not good for 3 weeling but hes not doin that so its a good idea


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

Thats cool...
I only said something because you said that you broke your trailing arm 3 wheeling. I agree that the way you have them is the best for what you just said that you want. Thats why hoppers do them like that to keep the ass stiff and from swaying.

Rob


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@Jan 17 2006, 02:15 PM~4641085
> *fucking cheerleader all it was is advice no critizism damn just take a breath
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 17 2006, 10:03 PM~4645859
> *Thats cool...
> I only said something because you said that you broke your trailing arm 3 wheeling. I agree that the way you have them is the best for what you just said that you want. Thats why hoppers do them like that to keep the ass stiff and from swaying.
> 
> ...


no problem man we all look out for each other
:thumbsup:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatphord_@Jan 16 2006, 08:51 AM~4632036
> *guess it would space the fulcrum out a bit. Ok if you've got a decent brace done on your chassis and axle,and the rams are up to the job.
> *


yo tom


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

ahoy...who are you?! :biggrin: 
anyhow,car is lookin damn nice jap..should be dropping the engine and box back in mine next weekend..then just gotta source bumpers and brace the doors...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatphord_@Jan 20 2006, 04:52 AM~4663774
> *ahoy...who are you?!  :biggrin:
> anyhow,car is lookin damn nice jap..should be dropping the engine and box back in mine next weekend..then just gotta source bumpers and brace the doors...
> *


  coo let me know if you need anythin else


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

i cant resist buying new toys :biggrin: fuck 28's i roll 36's!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

blah


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

whats going on dog,the regal looks clean do you plan on chroming out the under carriage it would look clean uffin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elias_@Jan 23 2006, 08:40 PM~4690479
> *whats going on dog,the regal looks clean do you plan on chroming out the under carriage it would look clean  uffin:
> *


one day,i wanna build another classic so i cant do much to this its my daily :biggrin:


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

wish you would have told me your building a regal because i some had chrome for u :dunno:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elias_@Jan 23 2006, 08:45 PM~4690520
> *wish you would have told me your building a regal because i some had chrome for u :dunno:
> *


still got any? i might put some bits and pieces here and there


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

if i had left over shit i would give u it... but im using all my shit...


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 23 2006, 11:15 PM~4691198
> *if i had left over shit i would give u it... but im using all my shit...
> *


hater


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVECUTTY86_@Jan 24 2006, 12:52 PM~4694504
> *hater
> *


cabron,ready for that tourney this weekend :biggrin: im racking up on shiners


----------



## dostrece (Sep 16, 2005)

What up bro, thanks for the Y-block reply......any pics or ideas as to how to mount it?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dostrece_@Jan 24 2006, 07:44 PM~4697453
> *What up bro, thanks for the Y-block reply......any pics or ideas as to how to mount it?
> *


is that a real t-type??? holy shit man im PM'ing you asap,and for the y block mount it where the last t is in my pump insted of the just a Y


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

another one?! :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatphord_@Jan 25 2006, 04:26 AM~4700102
> *another one?!  :biggrin:
> *


ah it was a t-type but some one ripped out the motor and put in a v8  :angry:


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

ah well..hey jap,wanna lose your rear bumper too? I need one!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatphord_@Jan 25 2006, 07:00 AM~4700384
> *ah well..hey jap,wanna lose your rear bumper too? I need one!!
> *


humm dont tempt me..on the real though i got my front bumper preped and ready for paint but i found a couple clean chrome bumpers in a junkyard so ima pick those up instead :biggrin:


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

they got any rears? Actually I could do with a front and rear.. Undecided whether to paint the front yet..


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatphord_@Jan 25 2006, 07:05 AM~4700408
> *they got any rears? Actually I could do with a front and rear.. Undecided whether to paint the front yet..
> *


i was going to paint the front until i found a chrome one,but it would look nice with front and rear painted.i didnt check if they had rears but there was cleannnnnnn 83 front everything was there bezels grill lights everything except fillers


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

mines 79. not fussed about painting the front cos its quite worn and is mostly grey not shiny. Back is shot completely..previous owner had siliconed the over-riders on :uh:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatphord_@Jan 25 2006, 07:11 AM~4700431
> *mines 79. not fussed about painting the front cos its quite worn and is mostly grey not shiny. Back is shot completely..previous owner had siliconed the over-riders on  :uh:
> *


nicee,i love previous owners.any ways if your going to paint them shave them smooth,i was thiking about welding the holes sht smoothing it and chroming it again but eh


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

yeah right..ain't they lovely..
Smooth is good. But really need a rear. If you see one,holler


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatphord_@Jan 25 2006, 07:31 AM~4700513
> *yeah right..ain't they lovely..
> Smooth is good. But really need a rear. If you see one,holler
> *


will do


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> cabron,ready for that tourney this weekend :biggrin: im racking up on shiners
> 
> ready to get beet


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> > cabron,ready for that tourney this weekend :biggrin: im racking up on shiners
> >
> > ready to get beet
> 
> ...


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 25 2006, 08:40 AM~4700550
> *hahaha yea ok not this time :biggrin:
> *


how many more times do i got to beat you guys so that you see im better than yall


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

chris i dont know wtf you talking about?.... last tourny between me and ronny and u and alain it was tied.... and last tourny u had me fishing with a first timer... and i still matched your individual catch and skooled alains individual catch's for the day... so i dont know wut you're talkin about PAPA...


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

lol Eric why u make me laugh ni99a.....i didnt see the last bass 4th what 4th lol.......


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

yeah yeah yeah... now u sayin you didnt see it... but you were like damn man u got me u got me... its ok alain... you dont have to be ashamed that u've been bass fishing for what?... 10 years?...lol and i been for almost 2 years and i skooled you...lol... you dont have to be ashamed i skool chris all the time too...lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVECUTTY86_@Jan 25 2006, 09:09 AM~4700687
> *how many more times do i got to beat you guys so that you see im better than yall
> *


and shit you better be better then us... u been doing it your whole life as apose to me and ronny just gettin into this....lol


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

i been keeping up wsith the pics or your regal.its clean... IMO you should paint the bumpers to match either the car or paint them shits bblack with some black wires... that would be fuckin DOPE..but thats just my opinion...make it still have the TTYPE look but with a lolo styloe to it


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

yeah i told him to go black bumpers and black rocker panels....he doesnt wanna listen to me...


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 25 2006, 01:14 PM~4703082
> *yeah i told him to go black bumpers and black rocker panels....he doesnt wanna listen to me...
> *


yeah sorta like that red 64 from japan with no chrome on it... everything is BLACK..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

never seen it but it must look good..


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

im not painting them YET because im repainting the car soon a completely difrent color :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

one more day i hope you ready :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

ttt bitches! :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

got these today not much new,got to wat to fill my torch tanks


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

you know anyone getting rid of a turbo regal hood or anything? My boy wants to put one on his regal.

Rob


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Feb 2 2006, 10:24 AM~4757714
> *you know anyone getting rid of a turbo regal hood or anything? My boy wants to put one on his regal.
> 
> Rob
> *


lol good luck,i went on a mission finding mine,hado to drie far as hell to pick on eup,i got my old one but the support braces are bent where the gas strut goes,i guess you could cut off the skin and mold it onto a stock hood,i like how it looks while your driving,gives it the muscle car feel when your driving


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

i will get with him on that and see if he wants to get into that kinda work and holla back at ya.. thanks

Rob


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

no prob.finally got some metal.,ripped out my differential molded the channel for the power balls and started measuring out the new points for my uppers :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

check out this before and after.mind the bumper :biggrin:


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

hey japs do u have yahoo messenger or aol?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Feb 3 2006, 03:38 PM~4768958
> *hey japs do u have yahoo messenger or aol?
> *


yea my aim is japsw20


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

more work...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam my post has died


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

You are a motherfuckin wiz......Damn


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

sank you peoples :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

lookin good keep the pics comin


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elias_@Feb 6 2006, 06:51 PM~4791278
> *lookin good keep the pics comin
> *


hows the impala doing?you been lost post up some pics of her!


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

hopefully this weekend if i dont work


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elias_@Feb 6 2006, 07:51 PM~4791715
> *hopefully this weekend if i dont work
> *


come on now you been saying the samething,anything new to it?if i win the lotto ill buy it back from you ok?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

finished the differential,made some drop mounts for my lowers and cut out the brackets for the uppers.Im thinking of ditching the 14's and going for some telescopics :biggrin:


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

if you win the lotto you got a deal :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 4 2006, 07:10 PM~4776906
> *more work...
> *


That kinda "roughed out" fab work must be a florida thang??? :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 7 2006, 07:03 PM~4798488
> *That kinda "roughed out" fab work must be a florida thang??? :biggrin:
> *


wtf you talking about :uh: go back cross the border canada boy.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 7 2006, 08:41 PM~4798655
> *wtf you talking about :uh:  go back cross the border canada boy.
> *


You and ichibans' work look identical!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

someone is on his way to winning the hater of the year award this year.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Feb 8 2006, 12:02 AM~4800778
> *someone is on his way to winning the hater of the year award this year.
> *


ah dont pay him no mind,should finish up the rear today,still gotta weld up the upper brackets (theyre hanging there).with all this i could pretty much throw in some crazy lift :biggrin: the lowers are dropped 3 inches


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

with the lowers and uppers dropped the pinion angle stays perfect droped and raised unlike just extending your uppers in stock location,now for a slip yoke :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

ohh yeaaaaa,thats locked on 14's with plentyyyy of room for more :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

papa's serious eh?.....lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

nice !


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 9 2006, 02:38 PM~4811771
> *papa's serious eh?.....lol
> *


si señor,tomorow i rip up the front,then when i get some more money time for somhting to get it up


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

lil work got one lower done,just need to mold


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

yup,warpped the uppers in 1/4 inch,god dam is that shit stiff to bend,not the prettiest but let me tell ya these shits wont break


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

almost done


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

looking good again bud. keep it comin...
got my engine and box back in..should be running in the next week or so..any bumper news?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatphord_@Feb 14 2006, 02:52 AM~4844941
> *looking good again bud. keep it comin...
> got my engine and box back in..should be running in the next week or so..any bumper news?
> 
> *


nah man i still dont even hae a bumper on mine,im goign down to miami this weekend ill see if scope one out


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

damn boi thats a nice lock up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

blah just charging the batts :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

homeboy stopped by to redo his rear setup :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Car is coming along very nice...is it gonna be thier on sunday?


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

yea..hes therer now :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

to thee top! :biggrin: im an official chipper! :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

we made it official!


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

LOL...
You hopped it with that ass lock up and no front bumper..... i bet EVERYONE thought it was gonna get stuck on the bumper...lol. You prolly disappointed alot of peoples. You are doin a helluva job tho


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

lol i burnt up the front motor so i swapped it out with the back one so the ass was down when i was hitting it heck if anyone was dissapointed it should be of eveyrone else not hoppin at the picnic


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

some pics of it a few weeks ago :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

here ya go..in the back of my shop today :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

it was alot higher then the pics..my suck ass digital cam takes too long to snap a pic.. :angry:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

sank you señor rickster my shit is potatoe chippin we need to fix that soon


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i needa be behind that switch... cause jesus is my switch man!.......


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 21 2006, 09:38 PM~4898490
> *i needa be behind that switch... cause jesus is my switch man!.......
> *


lmao! "Jesus is my switchman" :biggrin:


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

no bumpers then  have a guilt pic...










lol.

seriously though,nice to see it moving. :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 21 2006, 05:18 PM~4896429
> *sank you señor rickster my shit is potatoe chippin we need to fix that soon
> *


yea..bigger springs...it will back bumper..we need to hook up with ceaser..he will show us some secrets on getting that thing up.. :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

155 and sand dont mix :angry: i was actually going to put a bumper on and fell off the tip of my driveway,took me 2 hours to take this shit out


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 22 2006, 06:01 PM~4904763
> *155 and sand dont mix :angry: i was actually going to put a bumper on and fell off the tip of my driveway,took me 2 hours to take this shit out
> *


you should of pulled it with your monster mud truck.. :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

if ronny comes down for another weekend ill have it hitting bumper... i gave him a set of brand new coils... and i've been told him what to do....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 23 2006, 07:13 PM~4914541
> *if ronny comes down for another weekend ill have it hitting bumper... i gave him a set of brand new coils... and i've been told him what to do....
> *


hey i smacked bumper once with the ass down.blah with the deep cups and pocketing the lowers i shoudl fit alot more coils then doing that little trick to the pump should do it.but hey im happy for it being a regular ass pump


----------



## lowered_impression (Dec 3, 2005)

so how'd those tsc arms work out for ya? Did you loose much ground clearance lowering the lowers?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowered_impression_@Feb 24 2006, 06:41 PM~4922375
> *so how'd those tsc arms work out for ya? Did you loose much ground clearance lowering the lowers?
> *


they work good,they vibrate when you let off the gas a little because im not runing a bushing on the frame end,the clearence is good,cant say the same for the differenial though,i plow everybodys grass and dragged a dead squirrel for miles today :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

oye ronny u taking any more applications for a switchman? lol :biggrin:, i heard ur current switchman is slipinnnn. (eriks gonna IM me in 3....2....)


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 24 2006, 08:16 PM~4922907
> *oye ronny u taking any more applications for a switchman? lol  :biggrin:, i heard ur current switchman is slipinnnn. (eriks gonna IM me in 3....2....)
> *


lol lol i could hit my own switches meng,but its always handy to have a midget named gordo to hit them :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 24 2006, 11:53 PM~4923124
> *lol lol i could hit my own switches meng,but its always handy to have a midget named gordo to hit them  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol... yeah i had to fight with ronny to let me be on the switch...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 25 2006, 02:43 PM~4926017
> *lol... yeah i had to fight with ronny to let me be on the switch...
> *


so what u gonna call the shop? :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol i got 6 more pumps outside.... i gotta find somewhere to put these... prolly spread them out all the closets in the house.....lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

stingy mofo we should thrown 4 pumps to the nose! :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

guess whos rockin a bumper now?? :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 26 2006, 01:11 PM~4931952
> *guess whos rockin a bumper now?? :biggrin:
> *


Clean Regal! :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok man,i looked back to my last post on this,and looked at all the buildup from there,lookin killer man,it turned out extremely nice.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

sank you very much people :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin: dam what a diffrence


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

get to close and this cold blooded killer will rip you up :roflmao:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 26 2006, 04:11 PM~4931952
> *guess whos rockin a bumper now?? :biggrin:
> *


YOU!!.. now either lose the bumper or lose the avatar.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 27 2006, 05:49 PM~4940511
> *YOU!!.. now either lose the bumper or lose the avatar.
> *


why do you put me in suh tight situations.err.er......its tough :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i still say black bumpers!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 28 2006, 08:32 AM~4944225
> *i still say black bumpers!
> *


dont make me take it back off :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 28 2006, 11:32 AM~4944225
> *i still say black bumpers!
> *


lol x2!


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 27 2006, 07:23 AM~4936305
> *get to close and this cold blooded killer will rip you up :roflmao:
> *


you gotaa watch out for the killer...he dont like me.. :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

T
T
T


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 27 2006, 07:23 AM~4936305
> *get to close and this cold blooded killer will rip you up :roflmao:
> *



ahhh how cute,fresh lunch. :biggrin: j/p cute dog man.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

cars going back under the knife,no more pics until its done :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 be on the look out for this one sometime this year


----------



## speedman (Oct 19, 2004)

how does those uppers work did u have to cut them at all i seen those at a fleet farm were i live i was just wronding if they work good thanks and keep up the good work :thumbsup: and fuck all the haters :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 9 2006, 06:30 PM~5012966
> *cars going back under the knife,no more pics until its done  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  be on the look out for this one sometime this year
> *


Vert & Kandy?? :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 14 2006, 02:44 PM~5047596
> *Vert & Kandy?? :biggrin:
> *


who knows :dunno: not going to say anything in specific but lets just say is not going to be out soon but it when its out preparense :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

hope you ready :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVECUTTY86_@Mar 15 2006, 06:55 PM~5056313
> *hope you ready :biggrin:
> *


i was born to roll (jams to masta ace)


----------



## chrome tippy toes (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey whats up its me those are two ton springs in the back in that picture aren't they?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrome tippy toes_@Mar 16 2006, 06:52 PM~5063468
> *Hey whats up its me those are two ton springs in the back in that picture aren't they?
> *


yupp,well since a picnic is coming up i postponed the tear down while i build a other frame,here it is with the full stack im braking in for the front,and the second pic is the car laying (not very low) lol


----------



## ElMeroPelotero (Aug 25, 2004)

looks tight, good work


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin: 4 4 4 sale!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

now you sellin it? wow.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 18 2006, 11:57 PM~5078442
> *now you sellin it? wow.
> *


lol not really but if someone comes with some $$$ i might let it go,i got a new lil project in the making :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

:twak: damn, why the hell do these florida boys be puttin them fuckin chains on they cars out there

it just zero's the value of the car to me
you dont see that shit in california unless its on a club hopper :uh:


----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

you chain your dogs in your yard,,,
not under your car :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigtdawg_@Mar 20 2006, 11:01 PM~5090599
> *:twak: damn, why the hell do these florida boys be puttin them fuckin chains on they cars out there
> 
> it just zero's the value of the car to me
> ...


if it bothers you come down to florida so i could hang you with my chains


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 21 2006, 08:45 AM~5092182
> *if it bothers you come down to florida so i could hang you with my chains
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

WHATEVER CUZZ, 
THEM CHAINS DONT MAKE NO SENCE

USE THE PROPER SHIT,,

BRING YO BIG BAD ASS TO CALIFORNIA ... CAUSE WE AINT HARD TO FIND


----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

NOW CHECK THE PIC ABOVE

NO THATS NOT MY CAR BUT IMAGINE THAT WITH CHAINS...
IT WOULD TURN A CLEAN CAR INTO STRAIGHT JUNK...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigtdawg_@Mar 21 2006, 11:08 PM~5096838
> *NOW CHECK THE PIC ABOVE
> 
> NO THATS NOT MY CAR BUT IMAGINE THAT WITH CHAINS...
> ...


take that shit to someone elses post,dont come on here with that bullshit,i need chains to not rip my cylinders apart when i jack it up :uh:


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)

Your Ride turned out very nice i remember when you first posted pics and now it looks pretty damn good !!! :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LooneyG_@Mar 22 2006, 05:25 PM~5101427
> *Your Ride turned out very nice i remember when you first posted pics and now it looks pretty damn good !!!  :biggrin:
> *


sank you very much meng :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bigtdawg_@Mar 22 2006, 02:08 AM~5096838
> *NOW CHECK THE PIC ABOVE
> 
> NO THATS NOT MY CAR BUT IMAGINE THAT WITH CHAINS...
> ...


so by simply adding chains ...a ride goes from show car to junk yard beater?hmmm..people are funny, just add a little heat shrink covering leaving the ends of a few select links in the middle uncovered to allow the chain a place to move and you wouldn't even know it was there :biggrin: and for the front..a person is fooloish not to have the front end chained ..break a ball joint and shoot the coil into the crowd
:dunno: or have it securd with a strapin/chaining devise safty first.


----------



## speedman (Oct 19, 2004)

> how does those uppers work did u have to cut them at all i seen those at a fleet farm were i live i was just wronding if they work good thanks and keep up the good work :thumbsup: and fuck all the haters :biggrin:
> [/quote


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok the 64 is clean yeah,but the regal is clean also, that is an idea for the chains to wrap em in shrink wrap,or you could get some of that nylon cable cover to tow trucks it comes small enough that you could slip it over your chain and barely have to do anything to keep it on maybe sinch down one end.and that stuff bends and folds so you wouldnt have to leave any links but the first and last exposed for your hookin points.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 25 2006, 08:36 AM~5116989
> *ok the 64 is clean yeah,but the regal is clean also, that is an idea for the chains to wrap em in shrink wrap,or you could get some of that nylon cable cover to tow trucks it comes small enough that you could slip it over your chain and barely have to do anything to keep it on maybe sinch down one end.and that stuff bends and folds so you wouldnt have to leave any links but the first and last exposed for your hookin points.
> *


its alright man i like my chains how they are and the sound of them dragging :biggrin: in those pics its been missing the other chain been to lazy to climb down there and put the other one :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

damn...you hear that.....nothing..this post got real quiet...hmmmm i wonder whats japs is up to????hmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 25 2006, 09:55 PM~5120499
> *its alright man i like my chains how they are and the sound of them dragging :biggrin: in those pics its been missing the other chain been to lazy to climb down there and put the other one :biggrin:
> *


just a helpful thought homie,to each they own thats all i can say.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@May 1 2006, 01:26 PM~5350370
> *damn...you hear that.....nothing..this post got real quiet...hmmmm i wonder whats japs is up to????hmmmm :biggrin:
> *


japs customs is getting down on the regal.like chingo bling says "Im headed to the fiesta and the regal top down"


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

damn, props for the nice buildup. im at work and read the whole damn post. shit is very nice homie. keep comin with the buildups, peace.


----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

look here
dont get me wrong... the car is nice as hell and when i lived in florida all i saw was chains and im like what the hell,,, i only see that type of shit on shop hoppers when im in california wich are mostley junk car so when i see the chains on a clean as car like this i be like what the fuck,, put some damn trailing arms or somethin on that shit


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigtdawg_@May 8 2006, 12:14 PM~5390676
> *look here
> dont get me wrong... the car is nice as hell and when i lived in florida all i saw was chains and im like what the hell,,, i only see that type of shit on shop hoppers when im in california wich are mostley junk car so when i see the chains on a clean as car like this i be like what the fuck,, put some damn trailing arms or somethin on that shit
> *


lol wait for the new pics!.... you thought this so far was a build-up?.... lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigtdawg_@May 8 2006, 11:14 AM~5390676
> *look here
> dont get me wrong... the car is nice as hell and when i lived in florida all i saw was chains and im like what the hell,,, i only see that type of shit on shop hoppers when im in california wich are mostley junk car so when i see the chains on a clean as car like this i be like what the fuck,, put some damn trailing arms or somethin on that shit
> *


that was months ago :uh: anyways i step my game up,chrome chains this time


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

like nas said... "dont say my car's topless, say the titties is out".....lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

are you rich or something j/w?


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

okay we all know ur making it convetable now stop talking about it and show us some pics :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@May 10 2006, 12:41 AM~5401019
> *okay we all know ur making it convetable now stop talking about it and show us some pics :biggrin:
> *


japs,i got my saws all and im heading to your house.. :biggrin:


----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

well yea then,, 
where the new pics at,, i cant wait to see this


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

alright ladies,heres some pics form yesterday with the top just laying in there,thanks to dj hearse not only is it going to be vert but also rock a cammed out big block :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@May 9 2006, 11:46 PM~5400850
> *are you rich or something j/w?
> *


ha im far from rich,this car is being built on hookups.im just a 17 year old highschool kid


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 10 2006, 07:00 PM~5404911
> *alright ladies,heres some pics form yesterday with the top just laying in there,thanks to dj hearse not only is it going to be vert but also rock a cammed out big block :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  

hold the fuck up, did you just cut the top off a t-type? lol j/k


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

damn that bitch is going to look fat! keep up the good work homie!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 313Rider (Dec 8, 2002)

very nice


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@May 10 2006, 06:13 PM~5405346
> *:0
> 
> hold the fuck up, did you just cut the top off a t-type? lol j/k
> *


haha thats right,a vert *t-type* with a *bigblock 500* yea boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

You're never gonna finish this shit, are you? lol

I love it.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 10 2006, 08:23 PM~5405426
> *haha thats right,a vert t-type with a bigblock 500  yea boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> *


dam homie, that shyt looks good!!!!!!post more pics and how to's  where did you get the top from?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 10 2006, 07:28 PM~5405872
> *dam homie, that shyt looks good!!!!!!post more pics and how to's   where did you get the top from?
> *


come one now,not everyone can have the gold... :biggrin: i see you losoriginales down there! :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Syte_@May 10 2006, 07:11 PM~5405758
> *You're never gonna finish this shit, are you? lol
> 
> I love it.
> *


would you hit the same pussy all your life :biggrin: gotta keep changing shit around


----------



## lowride6969 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 10 2006, 07:40 PM~5405960
> *come one now,not everyone can have the gold... :biggrin: i see you losoriginales down there! :biggrin:
> *


yeah seeing how its commin along we got the right lug nuts now lol ready for a house call :0


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowride6969_@May 10 2006, 07:46 PM~5406002
> *yeah  seeing how its commin along    we  got the right lug nuts now lol  ready for  a house call  :0
> *


i got the lays bag here :biggrin: dont make me put my batts and pump sback in and push it outside :biggrin:


----------



## lowride6969 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 10 2006, 07:48 PM~5406020
> *i got the lays bag here :biggrin: dont make me put my batts and pump sback in and push it outside :biggrin:
> *



fuckit lets dew it


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i think it woulda been worth more if you left it a t type. now its just a big blok regal that got turned into a vert with t type badges... just my .02


----------



## LosOriginalesFL (Jul 4, 2004)

***** thats cuz in central fla money aint a thang we can do shit like that fuck it im buy a 61 vert impala ss and making it a hard top 4 door


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LosOriginalesFL_@May 10 2006, 08:48 PM~5406375
> ****** thats cuz in central fla money aint a thang we can do shit like that fuck it im buy a 61 vert impala ss and making it a hard top 4 door
> *


haha :thumbsup: i say fuck all these peopel with there panties all bunched up cause its a t-type,still just a regal,i dont see anyone bitching about jucing 409 impalas or 58,59's.maybe in 2 months ill get bored and make my shit hardtop and decide to put a litle honda vtech motor in it :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@May 10 2006, 08:37 PM~5406307
> *i think it woulda been worth more if you left it a t type. now its just a big blok regal that got turned into a vert with t type badges... just my .02
> *


well whats a t-type,a regal with a turbo motor.woop d doo im not building cars to sell im building them to roll


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

so...now its technically not a t type anymore


----------



## lowride6969 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@May 10 2006, 09:29 PM~5406579
> *so...now its technically not a t type anymore
> *



:uh: so technically i dont think homeboy cares


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

I'll take that turbo-6 engine please! :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowride6969_@May 10 2006, 07:46 PM~5406002
> *yeah  seeing how its commin along    we  got the right lug nuts now lol  ready for  a house call  :0
> *


i want to see the cuty hop on them big tires...lol :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 10 2006, 06:23 PM~5405426
> *haha thats right,a vert t-type with a bigblock 500  yea boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> *


yea..this is going to be a mean mofo..i had a few of the 500 motors .one cammed out with a high rise in my hearse and for a almost 8 thousand pound car that bitch would run.it had enough torque to bust the lug bolts on the rear. :biggrin:


----------



## lowride6969 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@May 11 2006, 07:29 AM~5408390
> *i want to see the cuty hop on them big tires...lol :biggrin:
> *



lol shit im not trying to fuck up my finders yet


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@May 11 2006, 04:56 AM~5407984
> *I'll take that turbo-6 engine please! :biggrin:
> *


it is for sale,complete swap kit with harness and all


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

what type of car did the top come off of :cheesy:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@May 11 2006, 06:26 PM~5412509
> *what type of car did the top come off of :cheesy:
> *


came off a 79 turbo diesel merceds.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LosOriginalesFL_@May 10 2006, 10:48 PM~5406375
> ****** thats cuz in central fla money aint a thang we can do shit like that fuck it im buy a 61 vert impala ss and making it a hard top 4 door
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## acutabovetherest (Jun 26, 2003)

hey man i just looked through you post for the first time my jaw dropped more each page. i just bought a regal on saturday. how much for the turbo6 motor. i live in west palm and I'll pick it up if I can afford it.
p.s keep up the good work man - fuck the haters, do what you want
i just told my wife before i read this post "i miss the sound of my chains draggin" looks like i'm pullin the pumps out of my broke down cutty
thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by acutabovetherest_@May 11 2006, 09:57 PM~5413607
> *hey man i just looked through you post for the first time my jaw dropped more each page. i just bought a regal on saturday. how much for the turbo6 motor. i live in west palm and I'll pick it up if I can afford it.
> p.s keep up the good work man - fuck the haters, do what you want
> i just told my wife before i read this post "i miss the sound of my chains draggin" looks like i'm pullin the pumps out of my broke down cutty
> ...


que bolon men.....shoot me an offer on pm ill give it to ya cheap :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

one of the tightest builds i seen 

shit the vert is gonna be sick and with the 500 
nice man real nice


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

HOWS IT LOOK WITH THE TOP UP?


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LosOriginalesFL (Jul 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@May 12 2006, 09:43 PM~5419224
> *HOWS IT LOOK WITH THE TOP UP?
> *


lol like caca cause the OG top is ripped up,dont worry youll see plenty of it when its done :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 14 2006, 09:46 PM~5429267
> *lol like caca cause the OG top is ripped up,dont worry youll see plenty of it when its done :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You gonna do the top in like black canvas material? It just seems like the natural choice to go with.

Rob


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

it'll look a little like this with the top up.......(my regal)   










"the Little S.I. is packing heat.... doing it *BIG*"


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 14 2006, 09:23 PM~5430044
> *it'll look a little like this with the top up.......(my regal)
> 
> 
> ...


lol you know how we do,as for the top,its up to señor trick or treat im letting him handle the color scheme :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt are you still droppin in the 500


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@May 15 2006, 07:52 AM~5431629
> *ttt are you still droppin in the 500
> *


i dont think he is..its for sale if anyone wants it.$450 with the transmission :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@May 15 2006, 07:52 AM~5431629
> *ttt are you still droppin in the 500
> *


nope not using it...


----------



## SEVEN TREY DROPTOP (Nov 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 11 2006, 01:23 PM~5410548
> *it is for sale,complete swap kit with harness and all
> *


HOW MUCH?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

900 dolla :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 14 2006, 08:46 PM~5429267
> *lol like caca cause the OG top is ripped up,dont worry youll see plenty of it when its done :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BE SURE TO PM ME WHEN EVER U GET PICS OF IT UP :0,AY JAP HOW MUCH WOULD U CHARGE ME TO MAKE MY REGAL A DROP TOP?!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@May 16 2006, 12:22 AM~5436267
> *BE SURE TO PM ME WHEN EVER U GET PICS OF IT UP :0,AY JAP HOW MUCH WOULD U CHARGE ME TO MAKE MY REGAL A DROP TOP?!
> *


starts at 5k


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 16 2006, 09:17 AM~5437156
> *starts at 5k
> *


THANKS,I WANNA SEE HOW YOURS TURNS OUT


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

damn...can u believe i went through all 29 pages right now...lol....damn man mad props on that...thats some motivation for my ass...17 years old i wish i had that knowledge u got..well again props 2 u homie that regal is jus tooo sick


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@May 17 2006, 06:36 AM~5443650
> *damn...can u believe i went through all 29 pages right now...lol....damn man mad props on that...thats some motivation for my ass...17 years old i wish i had that knowledge u got..well again props 2 u homie that regal is jus tooo sick
> *


thanks


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

alright so i was expecting to go all crazy with the car,but fuck that i need something to roll this summer. this car has to be done in 2 months.stay tuned im getting busy on this shit from now on :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

about time....damn... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

looking good!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

The shitty part is........you fixed the top.....then cut it off!! lol :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 17 2006, 02:10 PM~5446250
> *The shitty part is........you fixed the top.....then cut it off!!  lol  :thumbsup:
> *


ahha for real i should of verted it from day one,oh well maybe next year ill make it hardtop again,and make it 4 door :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

BOOOOOOOOO MAKE IT A VERT LIMO :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@May 18 2006, 12:33 AM~5449329
> *BOOOOOOOOO  MAKE IT A VERT LIMO :biggrin:
> *


maybe a pickup style?? :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

A "EL REGAL"?!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@May 19 2006, 11:10 PM~5461715
> *A "EL REGAL"?!
> *


dont tempt me,im not all here mentally


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

wheres the pics??!


----------



## LosOriginalesFL (Jul 4, 2004)

House call on you tomorrow you ready?










j/k hows the regal coming along?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

you people..... my car was out on the side of the road today waiting...... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 22 2006, 01:05 AM~5470838
> *you people..... my car was out on the side of the road today waiting...... :0  :biggrin:
> *


YEA WAITING FOR YOU TO TAKE A GOD DAMN PICTURE OF IT TO SHOW US :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@May 24 2006, 02:21 AM~5485361
> *YEA WAITING FOR YOU TO TAKE A GOD DAMN PICTURE OF IT TO SHOW US :biggrin:
> *


bahhh. its slowly getting there.started the firewall already and still deciding on what to what to do with the dam motor,i do have a nice sized turbo for it in my room.im sure it will sound nice with a open down pipe :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

um...500 big blobck isstill there waiting... :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

fuck that.i love boost.Im keepign my motor,today i pulled the wiring harness (aka medusa) and started tearing it apart,now all i need is rick to lend me that cherry picker :biggrin: its hard to get shit done now with no money and other shit on my mind


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

on my list to do to the motor is ditch the timing chain for gears,cam,pt56 turbo,ATR header,up and downpipe then it should run decently :biggrin:


----------



## lowride6969 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 24 2006, 03:56 PM~5489380
> *on my list to do to the motor is ditch the timing chain for gears,cam,pt56 turbo,ATR header,up and downpipe then it should run decently :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: wanna do the cutty next???


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

bring em over to japs backyard chop shop lol


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

you can get the cherry picker anytime :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@May 25 2006, 04:46 AM~5492815
> *you can get the cherry picker anytime  :biggrin:
> *


can it pick cherries? :tongue:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good man,


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

ahh decided to get a lil dirty today and slapped on my turbo,relocated of course :biggrin: time to order a nice intercooler and get to porting out my TB and intake manifold.my goal.......350rwhp :biggrin: look at that rusty firewall in the background


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sorry bout the firewall,other than that looks good.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 25 2006, 05:19 PM~5496929
> *sorry bout the firewall,other than that looks good.
> *


its no biggie,ima give it a lil massage :biggrin: just trying to finish the motor first so i could do the rest


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

diff good build up... yupp


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

yuppp this is going to be fun,doing my research now on getting this lil v6 to make some serious HP :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

lookin cool 
you gonna get 350 at the rear wheels sounds cool man


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@May 26 2006, 04:07 PM~5502287
> *lookin cool
> you gonna get 350 at the rear wheels sounds cool man
> *


yea the turbo will sound cool.now for the dilema,my turbo hits the hood.so im thinking of having it stick out the hood... :biggrin:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 26 2006, 04:46 PM~5502393
> *yea the turbo will sound cool.now for the dilema,my turbo hits the hood.so im thinking of having it stick out the hood... :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:0


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

ah mind telling me what kind of top you used?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whitepac_@May 28 2006, 06:42 PM~5510781
> *ah mind telling me what kind of top you used?
> *


vw beetle.


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: kennel bell look it up


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 28 2006, 06:04 PM~5510891
> *vw beetle.
> *


bull :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@May 28 2006, 10:45 PM~5512279
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: kennel bell look it up
> *


i know  i got a new car in the way.... so lets see how this goes..


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2006)

that top looks like it`s off of an eldo!


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

more pics plese


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@May 29 2006, 08:38 PM~5516970
> *more pics plese
> *


thats all for now.for a while actually.im just buildin the motor now and a lil frame work..


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

cool i cant wait


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i take it you only bought the top for the frame and not the canvas...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@May 30 2006, 05:09 PM~5522163
> *i take it you only bought the top for the frame and not the canvas...
> *


obviously...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

my top wavin......


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

more pics???


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jun 1 2006, 12:51 PM~5533613
> *more pics???
> *


nope.i barely have time working on 2 verts :biggrin:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

i love your car  makes me want to by a project regal and chop the top.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jun 1 2006, 01:47 PM~5533881
> *i love your car  makes me want to by a project regal and chop the top.
> *


do it! my club got 2 regals and a monte coming out for this year hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

yea i wouldn't dare do it to mine but i been thinkin about buyin this guys for 200 and it runs..body needs some serious work..but hey i guess at least i couldn't mess up..i'd like to know what kinda top u used though..


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jun 1 2006, 01:59 PM~5533965
> *yea i wouldn't dare do it to mine but i been thinkin about buyin this guys for 200 and it runs..body needs some serious work..but hey i guess at least i couldn't mess up..i'd like to know what kinda top u used though..
> *


a regal top :biggrin:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

pm me..also i would like to know where do u make your cuts at on the body..if anything i might just make it a topless regal...tarp it when it rains..it wouldn't be a daily or nothing.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jun 1 2006, 02:03 PM~5533998
> *pm me..also i would like to know where do u make your cuts at on the body..if anything i might just make it a topless regal...tarp it when it rains..it wouldn't be a daily or nothing.
> *


dont do that,thats gay....cant fake the funk it has to be functional.the cut ont he body is at the line of the bottom of the quarter windowand cruve over to the filelr above the trunk


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

well u gotta let me know what kinda top i need


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*el mero chingon doing firme stuff for this year...nice work homie  *


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Jun 3 2006, 10:14 PM~5547566
> *el mero chingon doing firme stuff for this year...nice work homie
> *


 :biggrin: you know how we do in the 863


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Looks like it turned out good.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 5 2006, 09:40 AM~5554469
> *Looks like it turned out good.
> *


still got alot to do :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

I WOULD BUST OUT SOME PICS OF THE T-TOP IN THE PAINT SHOP BUT ITS TOO MUCH OF A HASSLE :biggrin: ,


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Jun 5 2006, 11:44 PM~5559468
> *I WOULD BUST OUT SOME PICS OF THE T-TOP IN THE PAINT SHOP BUT ITS TOO MUCH OF A HASSLE :biggrin: ,
> *


stop being lazy :biggrin:


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 1 2006, 12:32 PM~5533498
> *my top wavin......
> 
> 
> ...


not my taste vert. regals and montes, but good luck and it looks good so far. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dpee366_@Jun 6 2006, 10:31 AM~5561289
> *not my taste vert. regals and montes, but good luck and it looks good so far. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Torx (Jul 26, 2002)

i leave for a minute and you done cut the top off that bitch.

AFTER you painted and fixed the top, LMAO.. too funny.
for 17 years old, pretty impressive.

why dont i fly you up here to cut my shit up? 

good job man, cant wait to see the finished product.

why dont you just drop a 454, 455 or 350 in that bitch?
EDIT: oh and let us know what specific areas you braced before cutting that?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Torx_@Jun 6 2006, 05:05 PM~5563743
> *i leave for a minute and you done cut the top off that bitch.
> 
> AFTER you painted and fixed the top, LMAO..  too funny.
> ...


lol im 18 in two weeks :biggrin: i braced the rear from quarter to quarter and trunk hing to trunk hinge.im also going to the main body frame rail (inside of rocker panels) when i lif tht ebody off. the main thing is that your bodymounts are in perfect shape.when you cut the roof of you take the stress off of the quarters and transfer it to the center (doors).thats why you dont see verts with buckled quarters except for some rare ocasions


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

looking fucking awesome


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

this is whats suckign up time from the regal :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 6 2006, 11:15 AM~5560764
> *stop being lazy  :biggrin:
> *


I JUST SPENT ABOUT HALF AN HOUR TRYIN TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO POST A PIC,SO FUCK IT YA'L DONT NEED MY DAMN CAR


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

back from the dead :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## regulz (Mar 10, 2006)

youre sad bout that?!?!?!?thats potential 4 greatness


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regulz_@Jun 13 2006, 09:35 PM~5603863
> *youre sad bout that?!?!?!?thats potential 4 greatness
> *


eventually  just depressing watching everyone else cruisin and having your car torn apart in the yard


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 13 2006, 09:47 PM~5603908
> *eventually   just depressing watching everyone else cruisin and having your car torn apart in the yard
> *


i feel ya man 

it will be worth it in the long run

dont trip


----------



## regulz (Mar 10, 2006)

i feel ya...my regal right now is my daily and i painted it in my school classes....between workin, going 2 school and bein a daddy, my car was a mess 4 7 months, till i was finished....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regulz_@Jun 15 2006, 08:00 PM~5614680
> *i feel ya...my regal right now is my daily and i painted it in my school classes....between workin, going 2 school and bein a daddy, my car was a mess 4 7 months, till i was finished....
> *


i buy all my car sand say to myself keep it simple,i end up tearing everything up


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

thats a tight pic


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

:0 ILL GIVE A 6800 DOLLAR MOTOR FOR THAT REGAL :biggrin: TIGHT PIC


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 17 2006, 07:28 PM~5624709
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like some kind of mating call... :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jun 18 2006, 08:20 PM~5629370
> *looks like some kind of mating call... :biggrin:
> *


OMFG! :roflmao: its a cortship dance..i guess you moved huh rick?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Jun 18 2006, 08:15 PM~5629348
> *:0 ILL GIVE A 6800 DOLLAR MOTOR FOR THAT REGAL :biggrin: TIGHT PIC
> *


ill deliver it to you for that :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

SHIT ILL GIVE UP MY 500HP 383 STROKER MOTOR FOR THAT REGAL COMPLETE! :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Jun 18 2006, 09:17 PM~5629812
> *SHIT ILL GIVE UP MY 500HP 383 STROKER MOTOR FOR THAT REGAL COMPLETE! :biggrin:
> *


lol nah im coo. :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

DAMN WHY U GOTTA FUCK WITH MY EMOTIONS LIKE THAT :biggrin: ,WHATS UP U ALMOST TURNING THE REGAL INTO VERT?WHERES THE THE UPDATES


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Jun 18 2006, 09:52 PM~5629992
> *DAMN WHY U GOTTA FUCK WITH MY EMOTIONS LIKE THAT :biggrin: ,WHATS UP U ALMOST TURNING THE REGAL INTO VERT?WHERES THE THE UPDATES
> *


the top is done.been working on another club members car.need to start the body work and paint it :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 18 2006, 08:49 PM~5629600
> *OMFG!  :roflmao:  its a cortship dance..i guess you moved huh rick?
> *


moved...nah im in the same place.. :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin: dam looks good,wish i had a shop that big


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

YEA ME TOO,ITS AT THE PAINT SHOP


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

DAMN JAP GOT LOST


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Jun 26 2006, 11:29 PM~5674503
> *DAMN JAP GOT LOST
> *


hehe :biggrin: the cars been sitting.too many distractions :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

DAMN FOR A MOMENT THERE I THOUGHT YOUR PARENTS WERE GONNA GET ON HERE AND TRY TO SELL YOUR CAR TO FUND YOUR SEARCH  .......DAMN :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Jun 27 2006, 11:59 PM~5680959
> *DAMN FOR A MOMENT THERE I THOUGHT YOUR PARENTS WERE GONNA GET ON HERE AND TRY TO SELL YOUR CAR TO FUND YOUR SEARCH  .......DAMN :biggrin:
> *


lol i always come bac for shelter n food :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam...i need motivation to finish this dam car.......


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 4 2006, 11:09 PM~5716943
> *dam...i need motivation to finish this dam car.......
> *


man finish that shit jap, up and coming body guys like my self need
need motivation and seeing yuor progress on your regal will help plenty  
get it done bro :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

do you got any build up pics of the EL DO


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

too many trips to miami these past few weeks....lol stay the fuck in sebring for a weekend and do something to it papa!.....lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 5 2006, 02:01 AM~5717802
> *too many trips to miami these past few weeks....lol stay the fuck in sebring for a weekend and do something to it papa!.....lol
> *


cough couhg....you should be doing the same....nah i dont have any build up topic for the el-dog......


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Jul 4 2006, 09:39 PM~5717069
> *man finish that shit jap, up and coming body guys like my self need
> need motivation and seeing yuor progress on your regal will help plenty
> get it done bro :biggrin:
> *


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

pics????


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jul 5 2006, 11:18 AM~5719451
> *pics????
> *


lol you really dont wanna see it do you?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

oh yea color shcemed is picked out...... sorry doe but its going black and red :biggrin:


----------



## regulz (Mar 10, 2006)

cant wait 2 see it!


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

WHERES THE REGAL MAN........ :uh:


----------



## Greenteam (May 13, 2006)

what did u use to make the convert? is it from a lebaron? n how much u extend it. 
its fukin sick!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

i started working on it,finished up some small deails for the top.all i need now is to pull the motor out and paint the firewall


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

oh yea fuck working duringthe day,its like 200 degrees during the day here.but its nice n cool during the night :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

working late nights :biggrin: got one quaretr panel capped off.


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

umm u need to post pics of regal progress buddy


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jul 6 2006, 11:29 PM~5729628
> *umm u need to post pics of regal progress buddy
> *


i just did,look one post up


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

changed plans and did a diferent style cap.still contemplating wether to run the material on the inside or outside


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i sitll cant believe you just painted that car and your allready cuttin it.. but it seems worth it, t type rag top.


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

did u sand it all down to bare metal?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caprice On Hubz_@Jul 8 2006, 01:57 PM~5737443
> *did u sand it all down to bare metal?
> *


the first time yes,now im only doing some spots where ive been welding and such..dont wanna risk painting it and havign it come out.it still hasnt even been a year since i bought this car!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

oh yea heres what i worked on today :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:0 soon to be my daily..once i make it look a lil more decent


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: japSW20, EXECUTION

:wave:


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

what kind of qtr window is that


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 cuttin_@Jul 9 2006, 09:38 AM~5740916
> *what kind of qtr window is that
> *


factory convertible window


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 9 2006, 09:09 AM~5740863
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: japSW20, EXECUTION
> 
> ...


alright my little boy is waving HELLO to his dad :roflmao: as u probably know the regal is put away for a new make over after his FEATURE but u dont have to worry my little boy as u probably also know im building a toy to play with .....when ever your crap is done we can nose when ever u want ...  :wave:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 9 2006, 01:29 PM~5741799
> *alright my little boy is waving HELLO to his dad  :roflmao: as u probably  know  the regal is put away  for a new make over after his FEATURE but u dont have to worry my little boy as u probably also know im building a toy to play with .....when ever your crap is done we can nose when ever u want ...   :wave:
> *


thats cool.ill be ready


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 9 2006, 03:32 PM~5742369
> *thats cool.ill be ready
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 8 2006, 11:58 PM~5739552
> *:0 soon to be my daily..once i make it look a lil more decent
> 
> 
> ...


WHO DID YOUR CONTINENTAL KIT?!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Jul 10 2006, 12:33 AM~5745074
> *WHO DID YOUR CONTINENTAL KIT?!
> *


i did it,it was a mission but i did that shit the RIGHT way with some serious brackets. Its not mines though its my homeboys for his riv.ill be getting mine soon though already have it scped out :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

DAMN I STILL GOT MY SHIT SITING COLLECTING DUST,


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 5 2006, 01:38 PM~5719599
> *oh yea color shcemed is picked out...... sorry doe but its going black and red  :biggrin:
> *


all black 13's maybe? :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Jul 10 2006, 04:56 PM~5748950
> *all black 13's maybe? :biggrin:
> *


negative on that one but they will be red and black :biggrin:


----------



## regulz (Mar 10, 2006)

what color u gonna do the top??


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regulz_@Jul 10 2006, 08:36 PM~5750217
> *what color u gonna do the top??
> *


black...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

serious.... as... cancer?...lol :cheesy:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 11 2006, 02:44 PM~5754629
> *serious.... as... cancer?...lol :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

* :cheesy:  :biggrin: ur regal inspires me to fuckn work my ass off so I can get my lincoln somewhere  ....tha eldo looks sick homie....20 pesos is bringin puro firmeza :biggrin: *


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

damn... 36 pages on the build up thread... :cheesy:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Jul 11 2006, 06:58 PM~5755847
> * :cheesy:    :biggrin:  ur regal inspires me to fuckn work my ass off so I can get my lincoln somewhere  ....tha eldo looks sick homie....20 pesos is bringin puro firmeza :biggrin:
> *


thanks lil homie :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 11 2006, 07:02 PM~5755880
> *damn... 36 pages on the build up thread... :cheesy:
> *


36 pages of puro mierda :roflmao:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 11 2006, 10:02 PM~5755880
> *damn... 36 pages on the build up thread... :cheesy:
> *


*jajaja lil chavalios over in tha living room watching toy story...and ur post reminded of wut buzz lightyear says 

where to now mr.20pesos?.....to infinity and beyond...jajaja*


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

car looks good man cant wait to see the finished product  :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 10 2006, 07:20 PM~5749120
> *negative on that one but they will be red and black  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

wonder how this would look as a rag??
photoshop anyone?? got more pics in the project rides post


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

updates tonight :biggrin: should be a busy week ..


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

post those pics!!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jul 13 2006, 10:42 PM~5769799
> *wonder how this would look as a rag??
> photoshop anyone?? got more pics in the project rides post
> 
> ...


here u go











EDIT!! (CUZ I DIDNT WANNA ADD ANOTHER POST TO RONNYSD BUILD UP)










ok im done.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

^ is that a visor on that regal?


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

i like that chopped lol


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

thats tight


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

tonights progress.....who needs a motor :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

hey..slap the front clip on that thing and hop it like the truucha videos... :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jul 14 2006, 07:19 PM~5775270
> *hey..slap the front clip on that thing and hop it like the truucha videos... :biggrin:
> *


ill take the windshield off and just put some fender and hood on it.then say niccuh 30 times and ill be good :biggrin:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

what engine u plan to put in it? 350?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jul 15 2006, 03:18 AM~5777081
> *what engine u plan to put in it? 350?
> *


a v8,just dont know as of yet.i might pick up a TPI setup or something nice.


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

well i'd love to see how u put a v-8 in..i want to do that with mine but i can't seem to get an solid advice on how to do it and what needs to be done


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jul 15 2006, 10:24 AM~5777813
> *well i'd love to see how u put a v-8 in..i want to do that with mine but i can't seem to get an solid advice on how to do it and what needs to be done
> *


its a drop in swap.just switch over to v8 motor mounts and your done..


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

should have more pics tonight,finally got the whole club together to work on it :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 15 2006, 02:15 PM~5778100
> *should have more pics tonight,finally got the whole club together to work on it  :biggrin:
> *


lets see those piks!!


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 15 2006, 11:15 AM~5778100
> *should have more pics tonight,finally got the whole club together to work on it  :biggrin:
> *


so thats what 4 people counting you.. :biggrin:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

pics???!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jul 15 2006, 05:31 PM~5779373
> *so thats what 4 people counting you.. :biggrin:
> *


funny guy... no pics for now maybe another day :biggrin:


----------



## tofnlow (Nov 14, 2004)

whats with the "monkey bars" welded to your undercarage?


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 16 2006, 01:53 AM~5781363
> *funny guy... no pics for now maybe another day  :biggrin:
> *


i got jokes!!! :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tofnlow_@Jul 16 2006, 06:38 PM~5784611
> *whats with the "monkey bars" welded to your undercarage?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 16 2006, 09:53 PM~5786065
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol...do the monkies get along with all the othet animals you have there??the sheep.goats.chickens.ducks,dogs,..its like a damn petting zoo there..lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jul 17 2006, 08:37 AM~5787327
> *lol...do the monkies get along with all the othet animals you have there??the sheep.goats.chickens.ducks,dogs,..its like a damn petting zoo there..lol
> *


the goats help keep the shop clean.and the chickens keep the bugs out while im painting.. :roflmao:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*do U eat tha chickens :0 *


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Jul 17 2006, 03:23 PM~5789641
> *do U eat tha chickens :0
> *


yea. we cock fight :roflmao: heres some pics of the firewall,still not done


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

thats it??? its been weeks with no pics


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jul 17 2006, 06:39 PM~5790687
> *thats it??? its been weeks with no pics
> *


*Jul 14 2006, 07:12 PM | | Post #716 *
what have you done 3 days?


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

worked and delt with 110 degree temps lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lolol.... looks like some one got skeeted on!.....lol


skeet skeet ah!....




and wuts up with that terricota primer papa... you got 2k.... getir done!!....lol

good to see you finishd blocking it as soon as we left....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

"i was squeeled that night" :biggrin:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

i wanna see this thing back together..it was a nice change from all the frame offs on here..


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jul 18 2006, 03:56 PM~5797563
> *i wanna see this thing back together..it was a nice change from all the frame offs on here..
> *


it is going frame off once again,just need to finish up the firewall and scraping some of the undercoating off before i pull it off


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

yea but i mean your project looks like one all of us could do...not just the fools with hella money..ur an everyday kinda guy as far as this build i concerned


----------



## jt-type (Apr 6, 2006)

that 3.8 has lots of potential put a intercooler on it and ur gona need to weld the knock offs


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jul 19 2006, 07:13 PM~5805550
> *yea but i mean your project looks like one all of us could do...not just the fools with hella money..ur an everyday kinda guy as far as this build i concerned
> *


no actually thats where your wrong.i go into DETAIL with my work.i am picky person and something has to be perfect before ic all it done.i am sending out my front end to chrome in a bit. your everday guy cannot pull off what im doing (not trying to sound cocky)


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jt-type_@Jul 19 2006, 09:57 PM~5806532
> *that 3.8 has lots of potential put a intercooler on it and ur gona need to weld the knock offs
> *


it sure does.i know first hand how deadly these motors are. but for what im doing it really doesnt fit the application.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

shoudl be some more pics tonight of the finished firewall :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

yea dont' take what i said the wrong way..i meant your doing stuff yourself..and this car isn't 3 yrs in the making...and at this point your car is still a street car....there is a diff between a street car and a show car..me personally i would never make my car so nice that i couldn't drive it everyday..thats pointless. part of enjoyin your car is bein able to drive it when u want..rain or shine  we all know 13's get fun in the rain


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jul 20 2006, 05:48 PM~5812522
> *yea dont' take what i said the wrong way..i meant your doing stuff yourself..and this car isn't 3 yrs in the making...and at this point your car is still a street car....there is a diff between a street car and a show car..me personally i would never make my car so nice that i couldn't drive it everyday..thats pointless. part of enjoyin your car is bein able to drive it when u want..rain or shine  we all know 13's get fun in the rain
> *


yea i got you,i build my cars to drive,hop (chip sometimes :biggrin: ) then drive back home.this will be my daily driver anyways..


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 20 2006, 08:51 PM~5812530
> *yea i got you,i build my cars to drive,hop (chip sometimes  :biggrin: ) then drive back home.this will be my daily driver anyways..
> *


*and we know this loco and his ways all to well over here :biggrin: ...he's about tha only loco Ive seen riding a lowlow as a daily  *


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Jul 20 2006, 07:20 PM~5812944
> *and we know this loco and his ways all to well over here :biggrin: ...he's about tha only loco Ive seen riding a lowlow as a daily
> *


lol what you know about clowning at highschool? :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

more pics lol man the car looks really good


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

buddys down in miami for a week now... so... that means no work on the t type!..... more work on my regal!......lol


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 12 2005, 03:56 PM~3989386
> *si señor!!! started taping out some patterns n shit
> *


how many oz is that jar?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: japSW20, LosOriginalesFL

I see you down there cabron! time to get busy on the regal again...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

been getting lazy,but got some work done.just need to finish doing a lil bodywork on the quarter panel,then tear it down and paint :biggrin:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

GOOODDDDAMMMIT get to work on that thing! and while your at it drop the ass a lil more please.. THAT IS ALL THANNNNNK YOU!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jul 29 2006, 07:38 PM~5866255
> *GOOODDDDAMMMIT get to work on that thing! and while your at it drop the ass a lil more please.. THAT IS ALL THANNNNNK YOU!
> *


big negative,i might need a bigger coil to keep my telescopic from hitting my roof when its down


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

NOW THATS HARD :0


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

jap u gonna keep the color scheme the same or r u gonna swap it out when ur complete? firewall looks good though shit so does the top work


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevys863_@Jul 30 2006, 11:06 AM~5868466
> *jap u gonna keep the color scheme the same or r u gonna swap it out when ur complete?  firewall looks good though shit so does the top work
> *


nah im switchin up the colors,im 2-toning it.If i have some free time ima go pick up the paint this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*dang homie :0 . cant wait to see this thing rolling with tha top down. and these puto's are gonna be like "wtf? is that g-body a convertible?"  *


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

very nice... as for the colors anything crazy or something simple?


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

just sayin...its ur car though..do what u like.. i dunno man lol personally i like seein that gap around the wheels gone!! but hey like i said its your car and ur doing a good job..keep up the work and POST SOME PICS!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

im gunna let this topic die..until the cr is ready to be unveiled.


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

point of a build up is to show pics as the progress takes place...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jul 31 2006, 07:52 PM~5878437
> *point of a build up is to show pics as the progress takes place...
> *


 Guess someone better close the build up then.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

cocky little dude arnt u?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Jul 31 2006, 08:51 PM~5878735
> *cocky little dude arnt u?
> *


whats so cocky about not wanting to show the car until its done? sometimes good things come to those who wait..


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 31 2006, 10:05 PM~5878819
> *whats so cocky about not wanting to show the car until its done? sometimes good things come to those who wait..
> *


 :biggrin: yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVECUTTY86_@Jul 31 2006, 10:34 PM~5878998
> *:biggrin: yes sir  :biggrin:
> *



exactly.....













wait.... what are you talking about?.....lol :cheesy:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 31 2006, 09:05 PM~5878819
> *whats so cocky about not wanting to show the car until its done? sometimes good things come to those who wait..
> *


DAWG BUILD YOUR SHIT AND FUCK WHAT THE SUPER STARS GOT TO SAY...  KEEP DOING YOUR THANG :thumbsup:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

well when its done...post of pics as it went ok? i hate when its all torn apart and ta daaa next pic its all complete and finished


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jul 31 2006, 11:25 PM~5879282
> *well when its done...post of pics as it went ok? i hate when its all torn apart and ta daaa next pic its all complete and finished
> *



lol its like a magician snapp ya fingers and its done..... 


yo ronny you should make a animation out of all the pics to show ALL the progress till when its done....lolololol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 31 2006, 10:24 PM~5879279
> *DAWG BUILD YOUR SHIT AND FUCK WHAT THE SUPER STARS GOT TO SAY...  KEEP DOING YOUR THANG :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 31 2006, 10:32 PM~5879324
> *lol its like a magician snapp ya fingers and its done.....
> yo ronny you should make a animation out of all the pics to show ALL the progress till when its done....lolololol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

yea i hate that magician shit..i wanna see the pain and the struggle lol


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

A ronny When we havn are next bass torny....In mIami


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Aug 2 2006, 06:33 AM~5887482
> *A ronny When we havn are next bass torny....In mIami
> *


you let me know,i dont htink your ready! no 1 pounders either :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Listen in miami plus i no eric and you and me and chris homie like the beg of sept we could do this


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

come on now alain... we know you dont want none.....








:cheesy: 










lol




















come on now woody.....lol



but alright elts do this!!..... wet dreams verses la mañosa.... aka.. "La Ranfla"....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Aug 2 2006, 10:57 AM~5888874
> *Listen in miami plus i no eric and you and me and chris homie like the beg of sept we could  do this
> *


alright homie i got the boat ready


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Ye Ronny what the progress on the GN....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Aug 4 2006, 07:11 AM~5901569
> *Ye Ronny what the progress on the GN....
> *


nothing it burned to the ground


----------



## regulz (Mar 10, 2006)

are u serious???!!!! :0 well if it did im sorry 2 hear that but i do kno someone interested in that top 


where did the fire start from?




edited cuz i cant type 2 save my life


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regulz_@Aug 4 2006, 08:58 PM~5905733
> *are u serious???!!!! :0 well if it did im sorry 2 hear that but i do kno someone interested in that top
> where did the fire start from?
> edited cuz i cant type 2 save my life
> *


i got a entire top,with everything even a windshield post....


----------



## regulz (Mar 10, 2006)

pm me on how much ya want....


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

it didn't burn down..he just hasn't worked on it or isnt' ready to post up yet lol


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

yea..itsgone..the bad thing is that it caught his friends 64 and the cady on fire and all of his tools..were sure the insurance will cover the 64 but not sure about the other cars and property.as for japs we are having a fundraiser to help him get going again.we are looking for any donations and another g body as well as hydraulics..please help my buddy japs out..thanks


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Aug 5 2006, 09:35 PM~5910040
> *yea..itsgone..the bad thing is that it caught his friends 64 and the cady on fire and all of his tools..were sure the insurance will cover the 64 but not sure about the other cars and property.as for japs we are having a fundraiser to help him get going again.we are looking for any donations and another g body as well as hydraulics..please help my buddy japs out..thanks
> *


i am also retiring form layitlow.. c ya later people


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

your fuck regal caught fire WTF!!! thats shitty


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

what the hell, how did it catch fire? that would have been the first ever rag top t type..... im sorry man


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

u guys really believe this crap? he should win an EMMY or something for this......


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 5 2006, 11:41 PM~5910071
> *i am also retiring form layitlow.. c ya later people
> *



Jap, if you are playing homie that just aint right. 

You still aint said what happened. Drop some knowledge or the act, Homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*(echo)...NNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! lol*


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

Enough bullshittin i wanna see more pics of the car!!!
Love the build up
sorrry bout fire if ur serious...


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*dayem this fool, dayem its fucked up. I passd by his house and his shed was burnt down. =0! all I saw was burnt down rims which is prolly tha only thing left of tha regal. dayem* :tears:   [/b]


----------



## regulz (Mar 10, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

sooo.......when is some one going to say Just kidding


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Aug 8 2006, 03:49 PM~5926904
> *dayem this fool, dayem its fucked up. I passd by his house and his shed was burnt down. =0! all I saw was burnt down rims which is prolly tha only thing left of tha regal. dayem :tears:     *
> [/b]


take pics for us Skeptics plese


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

i only have a pic of when the sebring fire dept. showed upa lil too late :angry: fire started from a sprak while welding.still goin at it with my home insurance..


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 8 2006, 10:52 PM~5930231
> *i only have a pic of when the sebring fire dept. showed upa  lil too late  :angry: fire started from a sprak while welding.still goin at it with my home insurance..
> 
> 
> ...


man i am so sorry to here that,
that is so terrible


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

he's lying


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 8 2006, 10:52 PM~5930231
> *i only have a pic of when the sebring fire dept. showed upa  lil too late  :angry: fire started from a sprak while welding.still goin at it with my home insurance..
> 
> 
> ...



for real ? that pic has grass and mud, you just had dirt and sand ???? and those look like pine trees in the back ground.

tell us your joking.....this thread has been one of the better ones on LIL, really encouraging. 

its not that i dont believe you, just dont want to believe you.....


----------



## BIGBODYDelta68 (Oct 27, 2005)

sorry about your loss.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

i'm still skeptical but i'm sorry to hear it if its true. BTW if he is just fucking around he is being very thorough the properties from the fire pic above shows this 

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c324/*japsw20/garagefire*.jpg


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

shit.


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

jap man if you playing around FUCK YOU if its for real i am sorry that was a real nice regal


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:angel: :angel:   thats fucked up sorry to hear


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

just keep buildin, don't let a lil fire stop you


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

yes!!! less competion! trick or treat will be out in the yr 2020 so i got plenty of time lol


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Aug 14 2006, 09:00 PM~5967777
> *yes!!! less competion! trick or treat will be out in the yr 2020 so i got plenty of time lol
> *


damn so soon? :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regulz (Mar 10, 2006)

since ya boy's regal is trick or treat
you should call this one april fools


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol... you people are clowns....


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Dayum homie, if this is some real shit, all that hard work and overtime that you put into it and then a fire starts. That sucks bro, I was using your build up as motivation for my t-type. Ain't nothin I can say to make you feel better but keep your head up man, things happen for a reason.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Dam Ronny Eric told me today bout it.. . that really suxs.. wel hope u get over it and build another


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Double


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Aug 23 2006, 05:49 PM~6027829
> *Dam Ronny Eric told me today bout it.. . that really suxs.. wel hope u get over it and build another
> *


yea,i been runin into some problems now so really dont have the time,motivation or money to build another car for a couple years...i am cleaning up my eldgo though :biggrin:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

thats the ride u shoulda let burn down


----------



## MrSilent (Feb 22, 2006)

yea,i been runin into some problems now so really dont have the time,motivation or money to build another car for a couple years...i am cleaning up my eldgo though :biggrin: 








[/quote]
hay if your going to fix that cadi my homie from rollerz out here has a complete chrome under carage for that cadi. also chrome gas tank and transmision.


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

Condolences on your shit homee...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> yea,i been runin into some problems now so really dont have the time,motivation or money to build another car for a couple years...i am cleaning up my eldgo though :biggrin:


hay if your going to fix that cadi my homie from rollerz out here has a complete chrome under carage for that cadi. also chrome gas tank and transmision.
[/quote]
any contact info??


----------



## MrSilent (Feb 22, 2006)

hay if your going to fix that cadi my homie from rollerz out here has a complete chrome under carage for that cadi. also chrome gas tank and transmision.

any contact info??

i'll pm you


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

DAMN FO SORRY BOUT THE REGAL,IF YOU'RE EVER LOOKIN FOR ANOTHER REGAL HIT ME UP


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sorry bout your luck homie,

best of luck on the rebuilding of what you had,tools n all..


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 9 2006, 01:08 PM~6137598
> *:angry:
> *


you should get to work on your regal now thta mines gone!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol.... i have one of those?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 10 2006, 10:28 AM~6141833
> *lol.... i have one of those?
> *


oh thats right.yours burned down almost 4 years ago!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol now thats different....


----------



## regulz (Mar 10, 2006)

so hows that fire damaged frame comin along


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regulz_@Sep 10 2006, 09:51 PM~6145853
> *so hows that fire damaged frame comin along
> *


its coming along nice.i junked the body last week


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 11 2006, 02:36 PM~6149804
> *its coming along nice.i junked the body last week
> *


you could have restored that..couldnt look worse then when u started.
sorry to hear bout the car..


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

did u ever figure out how to get the bumper smoothed out and painted.. I am in the process of doing this... 
I need to kno what i need to do to paint it..


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Sep 12 2006, 01:35 PM~6156966
> *did u ever figure out how to get the bumper smoothed out and painted.. I am in the process of doing this...
> I need to kno what i need to do to paint it..
> *


yea,its simple but alot fo time involved if you want to rechrome it,they sell fiberglass smooth bumpers,but to have a smooth chromed bumper you will need to weld in a perfectly contoured sheet inthere and grind smooth


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

post pics of the burnt out heap


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

post pics of the burnt out heap


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

post pics of the burnt out heap


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

post pics of the burnt out heap


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

post pics of the burnt out heap


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

post pics of the burnt out heap


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Sep 12 2006, 02:54 PM~6157420
> *post pics of the burnt out heap
> *


whoa slow down there,no i wont post up pics,it makes me sick to my stomache thinking about it,but insurance did pay and i have rebuilt my lil shop.


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 12 2006, 03:55 PM~6158064
> *whoa slow down there,no i wont post up pics,it makes me sick to my stomache thinking about it,but insurance did pay and i have rebuilt my lil shop.
> *


post your shop up when your done???


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 12 2006, 02:51 PM~6157025
> *yea,its simple but alot fo time involved if you want to rechrome it,they sell fiberglass smooth bumpers,but to have a smooth chromed bumper you will need to weld in a perfectly contoured sheet inthere and grind smooth
> *


actually wanted to smooth it out and paint it.. started filling holes wit metal..workin pretty good... jus not sure what to do to prep it for paint...


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

i jus welded the holes up.. any different way u kno let me kno.. were u talkin bout putting a piece of metal behind the holes and weld to it??

gotta keep this topic alive for ur next build!!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Sep 12 2006, 09:00 PM~6159403
> *actually wanted to smooth it out and paint it.. started filling holes wit metal..workin pretty good... jus not sure what to do to prep it for paint...
> *


sand blast it,or have it acid dipped. or you coudl of course just sand it down and shoot some adhesion promoter to it...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Sep 12 2006, 09:02 PM~6159423
> *i jus welded the holes up.. any different way u kno let me kno.. were u talkin bout putting a piece of metal behind the holes and weld to it??
> 
> gotta keep this topic alive for ur next build!!!!
> *


if yoru chroming it you need to weld the plate flush...if you know a little about chroming and molding youd know what iw as talking about


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

3 Members: japSW20, IN YA MOUF, jabo.

:wave:


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

why would u want more then 1 member name??


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 8 2005, 04:51 PM~3563091
> *hey peoples,just picked up this regal t-type for dirt cheap and gunna start the body work soon heres some pics,ill update as i get into the bodywork,any suggestion/comments post them up and if anyone has a trunk,or front and back fillers let me know,and if you have a t-type hood too
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Sep 12 2006, 10:43 PM~6160315
> *why would u want more then 1 member name??
> *


what you talking about?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

old pic of some frame work.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

heres one...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 13 2006, 08:14 PM~6168023
> *heres one...
> 
> 
> ...


yea i seen that..oh well :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 13 2006, 08:14 PM~6168023
> *heres one...
> 
> 
> ...


hey sheen is that urs too??? lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i want it...


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 12 2006, 04:55 PM~6158064
> *whoa slow down there,no i wont post up pics,it makes me sick to my stomache thinking about it,but insurance did pay and i have rebuilt my lil shop.
> *


borrrrinnn

get over it


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 well since some lil bitch decided to tell everyone my car was still alive might as well show some progress....frame is almost done still need to finish the trailering arm and drop in the motor before it goes back under the body


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Sep 12 2006, 03:53 PM~6157414
> *post pics of the burnt out heap
> *


oh look its the ****** ali isnt it?.... :uh:


----------



## regulz (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 30 2006, 09:51 PM~6279563
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  well since some lil bitch decided to tell everyone my car was still alive might as well show some progress....frame is almost done still need to finish the trailering arm and drop in the motor before it goes back under the body
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

nice...trading my regal for a 67 bonneville


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

i knew ur car didn't burn up


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 30 2006, 09:00 PM~6279600
> *oh look its the ****** ali isnt it?.... :uh:
> *


 :angry: i thought i was cool with you


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

how did i know this was going to happen...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevys863_@Oct 1 2006, 08:54 AM~6281304
> *how did i know this was going to happen...
> *


 :biggrin: i wish the car would of been done when it resurected.. oh well :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Oct 1 2006, 09:49 AM~6281288
> *:angry:
> :angry:  i thought i was cool with you
> *


lol... no i never had a reason to talk shit about you till you gayed up this topic a bit....


----------



## Greenteam (May 13, 2006)

do you think a regal body would fit on a 80 mc frame without modifications?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Greenteam_@Oct 1 2006, 11:07 PM~6286245
> *do you think a regal body would fit on a 80 mc frame without modifications?
> *


yea


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

yeah i figured u would try to hold up till it was complete but stuff like dis jus happens...


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*
*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks good so far,,,,


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

I guess there is Life After Death, reincarnation. Good luck man that's what I call dedication.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

I guess there is Life After Death, reincarnation. Good luck man that's what I call dedication. Got a hot-air non intercooled t-type project also need to start working on it, probably start after Vegas.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Oct 3 2006, 07:20 PM~6300070
> * I guess there is Life After Death, reincarnation.  Good luck man that's what I call dedication.  Got a hot-air non intercooled t-type project also need to start working on it, probably start after Vegas.
> *


LMK if you need any hot air parts. i got a BUNCH!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

I think i went overboard ont he a-arm extension....nahhh :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

heres whats setting me back.nothing is working on this undercoating :angry: its taunting me. try sandblasting it,pressure cleaning,scrape,acid,wirewheel.... im going to try and heat it up tomorow


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

forogt one pic


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 3 2006, 09:54 PM~6300311
> *heres whats setting me back.nothing is working on this undercoating  :angry:  its taunting me. try sandblasting it,pressure cleaning,scrape,acid,wirewheel.... im going to try and heat it up tomorow
> 
> 
> ...


Use a 36 or 80 grit roloc wheel to bare metal, seal then high build prime if your painting the underbelly, you will go thru about 50 of them but it will save you time and a mess! Its working under my lac and it was gummy bear under there :biggrin: I knew your shit didnt burn up! I thought why would he want to polish his rocker panels up if his car was toast! LOL!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 3 2006, 08:17 PM~6300506
> *Use a  36 or 80 gritr oloc wheel then high build prime and sand if your painting the underbelly, you will go thru about 15 of  them but it will save you time and a mess! :biggrin:  I knew your shit didnt burn up! I thought why would he want to polish his rocker panels up if his car was toast! LOL!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

did you try aircraft stripper on the undercoating it made a mess but it took it off on my car


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 3 2006, 09:51 PM~6300299
> *I think i went overboard ont he a-arm extension....nahhh  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


oooooooooooww......THATS PURDY! :thumbsup:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 3 2006, 08:06 PM~6300412
> *forogt one pic
> 
> 
> ...



i see the wak ass bass boat on the right ni99a u trying to go against me to wet dreams with that lol Jk


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Oct 4 2006, 04:46 AM~6302515
> *i see the wak ass bass boat on the right  ni99a u trying to go against me to wet dreams  with that lol Jk
> *


"la mañosa looking wet with the pure flake... :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 4 2006, 05:10 PM~6307175
> *"la mañosa looking wet with the pure flake... :biggrin:
> *



when u finally bringing it to west palm homie


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

when ever he mans up and decides to..


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Oct 4 2006, 05:14 PM~6307220
> *when u finally bringing it to west palm homie
> *


we meet half way.. lake okee ..yo alain its archery season lets go huntin and leave the fishin for off season :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 4 2006, 05:28 PM~6307321
> *we meet half way.. lake okee ..yo alain its archery season lets go huntin and leave the fishin for off season  :biggrin:
> *




homie im in to duck hunting im going to lake o nov18 and 19 when season starts i never new you were in to that


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Oct 4 2006, 05:38 PM~6307388
> *homie im in to duck hunting im going to lake o nov18 and 19  when season starts  i never new you were in to that
> *


come on now im a ******* at heart.im buying a pump soon to go get duck ill let you know :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i dont understand why there was a rumor the rag top burnt down?


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

Frame is looking good... :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Oct 4 2006, 08:02 PM~6308301
> *i dont understand why there was a rumor the rag top burnt down?
> *


to get some people off my dick...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 5 2006, 02:28 PM~6313415
> *to get some people off my dick...
> *


i guess they


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

well im glad to hear its not a cripsy critter.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

what to do with old batteries :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks good man...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 7 2006, 05:17 PM~6325492
> *looks good man...
> *


----------



## regulz (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 7 2006, 05:06 PM~6325449
> *what to do with old batteries  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


so u are plannin on burnin the car up huh? :0


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

did you get all that undercoatin off yet


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

I HOPE YOUR ROCKERS ANIT SUPPORTING THE BODY CAUSE THATS HOW I DID MY CADDY AND IT PUSHED THE ROCKERS IN A BIT

ANYWAYS THE FRAME LOOKS FUCKING SWEET


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64+Oct 8 2006, 04:07 AM~6327266-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks,yea its supported by the rockers,ive always lifted my bodys from there and havent had a problem yet


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 8 2006, 11:21 AM~6328477
> *yea i got it all off and sprayed the belly with bedliner.has some texture but not nasty rubber looking shit like undercoat
> 
> *


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 8 2006, 01:21 PM~6328477
> *yea i got it all off and sprayed the belly with bedliner.has some texture but not nasty rubber looking shit like undercoat
> thanks,yea its supported by the rockers,ive always lifted my bodys from there and havent had a problem yet
> *


well i had my car off the frame for about 4 months plus that caddy bodys alot heavier so you should be cool i just dont want you to fuck it up like mine did what color are you doing the body (iam guessin red!)


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Oct 8 2006, 11:54 AM~6328607
> *well i had my car off the frame for about 4 months plus that caddy bodys alot heavier so you should be cool i just dont want you to fuck it up like mine did    what color are you doing the body (iam guessin red!)
> *


lime green! with blue patterns!!!!

lol nah im still experimenting with how to layout the black and red.im prolly doing bottom half red n top half black


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

what kind of bedliner did use for the underside?? the hercules is good stuff i have used shit that came off quick!!


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

yo jap wuzza wit those 14''s homie


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Oct 10 2006, 12:45 PM~6340656
> *what kind of bedliner did use for the underside?? the hercules is good stuff i have used shit that came off quick!!
> *


Duplicolor,i went ahead and bought the applicator gun so i could hit the hard edges, the project is on hol for a while (have to stop being lazy n order my body mounts) after the body is on its just finish doing the trim around the qaurter panel and the drip rails for the top and its off to paint


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Oct 10 2006, 05:02 PM~6342100
> *yo jap wuzza wit those 14''s homie
> *


still here man,i told chris the price,holla at me if you still want them


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 10 2006, 07:02 PM~6342906
> *still here man,i told chris the price,holla at me if you still want them
> *


how much homie and let me no cause the lil homie is waiting to put them on let me now pm me


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*how much for that set??? and do U know anywhere locally I can find some 175/70/14's or 175/75/14's wit whitewalls??? *


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

Vato go to ur local sears and get them for like 30 bucks a tire ask fro guardsman
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

$300 for the new og 14"s with knockofs and adapters and hammer.never been mounted. :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

shit my topic is alive :biggrin:


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes ....yes it is :scrutinize: ...lol jus coming through :wave:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevys863_@Oct 16 2006, 07:36 PM~6382007
> *Yes ....yes it is  :scrutinize: ...lol jus coming through  :wave:
> *


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

* o_0*


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 17 2006, 09:34 AM~6385005
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

:0 ...OHH very nice


----------



## mycutty (Apr 17, 2005)

what company you end up going with for the body mounts


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mycutty_@Oct 17 2006, 07:34 PM~6389387
> *what company you end up going with for the body mounts
> *


prothane


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*and to the top U go...*


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Oct 18 2006, 06:18 PM~6396953
> *and to the top U go...
> *


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

the body is going back on soon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

very nice...


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

on my way to pick up my new motor :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 20 2006, 04:42 PM~6409831
> *on my way to pick up my new motor  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



aright :thumbsup: ...member if u get a chance get some shots


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevys863_@Oct 22 2006, 09:36 AM~6418964
> *aright  :thumbsup: ...member if u get a chance get some shots
> *


its nothing exciting just a 305. ima going to put it up on he stand tomorow and tear itup..

puting a cam and other small stuff on it


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 22 2006, 12:13 PM~6419089
> *its nothing exciting just a 305. ima going to put it up on he stand tomorow and tear itup..
> 
> puting a cam and other small stuff on it
> *


DATS ALL YOU NEED :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

body goes back on in a few hours


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

hmmmmm


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

frame under but not on yet :0 just waiting on some local peopel to come give me a hand... putting it back on is mych harder then pulling it off :biggrin:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

if i was closer i'd come help


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 24 2006, 10:38 AM~6432948
> *frame under but not on yet  :0  just waiting on some local peopel to come give me a hand... putting it back on is mych harder then pulling it off  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


shit its looking str8 as fuk


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

oh man what a bitch. had some bddys come over (thanks by the way to dj hearse and john) when we had the front bolted the stand fell, luckily the body landed dam close to perfect on it so now i just have to lift it a little and realign it so the bolts go in smooth


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Im Glad u got the body back on that frame homie .......    :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 24 2006, 08:01 PM~6436105
> *oh man what a bitch. had some bddys come over (thanks by the way to dj hearse and john) when we had the front bolted the stand fell, luckily the body landed dam close to perfect on it so now i just have to lift it a little and realign it so the bolts go in smooth
> 
> 
> ...




*NIce!!!!!!!!*


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

Looking good,but I have 1 ? for you did you not wrap the top of your x-member?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Oct 24 2006, 08:36 PM~6437518
> *Looking good,but I have 1 ? for you did you not wrap the top of your x-member?
> *


wasnt sure what motor i was runing. it aint gunan be hitting massive inches but im sure it will hold


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin: keep up the good work ill have to check up for some updates later on


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Oct 24 2006, 08:43 PM~6437627
> *uffin:  keep  up the good work ill have to check up for some updates later on
> *


 :thumbsup: wont be a while, today was the first day of it being cold.. it dropped to like 60º... way to cold to work on the car :biggrin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

your lucky were getting a high of 50 here and its still t-shirt weather :cheesy:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Oct 24 2006, 09:16 PM~6438033
> *your lucky were getting a high of 50 here and its still t-shirt weather :cheesy:
> *


way to cold for my skinny cuban ass :roflmao:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

real nice pimp


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 24 2006, 07:01 PM~6436105
> *oh man what a bitch. had some bddys come over (thanks by the way to dj hearse and john) when we had the front bolted the stand fell, luckily the body landed dam close to perfect on it so now i just have to lift it a little and realign it so the bolts go in smooth
> 
> 
> ...


that my dog 
:thumbsup: now get eric to stop slow stepping and finish his


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

about damn time.....lolol you were starting to scare me..... for a second i thought it almost went like chris's cutlass... you know... he talks alotta shit about me...lol but... wheres his cutlass.... chopped the top off... took the body off the frame........lolol.... that was the end... 

can i rock a que penaaaa?....lol... damn...im even puttin our homeboys out there.....lol :cheesy:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 25 2006, 08:54 PM~6445711
> *about damn time.....lolol  you were starting to scare me..... for a second i thought  it almost went like chris's cutlass... you know... he talks alotta shit about me...lol but... wheres his cutlass.... chopped the top off... took the body off the frame........lolol.... that was the end...
> 
> can i rock a que penaaaa?....lol... damn...im even puttin our homeboys out there.....lol :cheesy:
> *


 eric... ive built 2 frame off cars since ive known you.... and your car has moved only twice in 4 years....... que penaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa lmao its about that time for us to bust out the verts.. they aint ready for that yandy!


















The body is lined up and bolted down. now comes final body work and time to hit it with some krylon :biggrin:


----------



## regulz (Mar 10, 2006)

nice. real nice. are you gonna put back in the same interior you had in b4?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

DAMN THAT SHIT ANT EVEN DONE YET AND IT LOOKS HARD ASS HELL


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regulz_@Oct 25 2006, 10:45 PM~6445973
> *nice. real nice. are you gonna put back in the same interior you had in b4?
> *


 well the back seats dont fit... it has to be shrunk and re-upholstered.... then the new rear panels he made for it also gotta be upholstered..


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 25 2006, 10:39 PM~6446279
> *well the back seats dont fit... it has to be shrunk and re-upholstered.... then the new rear panels he made for it also gotta be upholstered..
> *


speeking of panels.. i have to finish them. im leaving the same seats but doing something crazy with my dash.. dont know what though


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

car looking good man :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

thanks peopels :biggrin: got the rear cylinders in today,kind of slow since im working on the motor.... the front locks up ridiculously high :cheesy: heres a pic of it layed out


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

nice


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: did you reinforce the body since you cut the top off?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowcosupreme_@Oct 27 2006, 08:16 PM~6460144
> *:thumbsup: did you reinforce the body since you cut the top off?
> *


yea the body is reinforced to hell


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 28 2006, 10:49 AM~6462375
> *yea the body is reinforced to hell
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

wuzza fool ....how's that regal coming along


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Nov 1 2006, 12:10 PM~6485359
> *wuzza fool ....how's that regal coming along
> *


its there..doing some side jobs to bring in the $$ cause im broke


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Thinking of ditching my hot air turbo and dropping in a small block chevy also. The exhaust flange coming off the turbo is directly above where a cylinder would normally be. Another thing, what I would spend trying to chrome out a 231 v6, I could probably get a 305 or 350 motor and trans. What kind of mods are going to have to be done besides different motor mounts? I believe the fuel lines for stock v6 buicks are on the driver's side, and most chevy v8's that I've seen have fuel lines running on the passenger side. Thanks for your help bro.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Nov 1 2006, 01:08 PM~6485702
> *Thinking of ditching my hot air turbo and dropping in a small block chevy also. The exhaust flange coming off the turbo is directly above where a cylinder would normally be.  Another thing, what  I would spend trying to chrome out a 231 v6, I could probably get a 305 or 350 motor and trans.  What kind of mods are going to have to be done besides different motor mounts?  I believe the fuel lines for stock v6 buicks are on the driver's side, and most chevy v8's that I've seen have fuel lines running on the passenger side.  Thanks for your help bro.
> *


yea the cylinder will hit the manifold, i had to run a 6" cylinder with a 2 inch spacer and it barely touched the mani...... and the fuel lines is no biggie, the factory one on the turbo regals comes out of the driver side of the crossmember, im just gunna run a hardline up through tht powersteering pump into the carb


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

worked a lil on the car today.. heres the bare block getting dropped off at my machinist to get bored over


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

very nice


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevys863_@Nov 5 2006, 04:38 PM~6509075
> * very nice
> *



yup x2


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

thanks  hope to have the car ready before june so i have a couple weeks to roll it


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks clean as


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*dayemmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm =0 homie. if this ranfla looks like this right now...I imagine it when its done being worked on. dayem homie much respect...much respect...U doing some crazy stuff.homie. dayemmmmm thas all I can say when I saw those pics homie.*


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Nov 5 2006, 08:49 PM~6510905
> *dayemmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm =0 homie. if this ranfla looks like this right now...I imagine it when its done being worked on. dayem homie much respect...much respect...U doing some crazy stuff.homie. dayemmmmm thas all I can say when I saw those pics homie.
> *


  your cars next :biggrin:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

fool, shit looks insane clean i like these regals in drop top form i usually see cutties looks great man


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 5 2006, 11:52 PM~6510922
> *  your cars next  :biggrin:
> *


*siitttt...that regal is my inspiration homie :biggrin: :cheesy: *


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Nov 5 2006, 09:14 PM~6511045
> *T
> T
> T
> *


it already is ont he top :biggrin:


----------



## regulz (Mar 10, 2006)

its commin along great.  
man if it werent for my car recently gettin beat to death (no comment) i would be doing bigger and better things with it than new windows, tires, paint etc. :uh: :angry:


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey jap i dont know if its been asked but u plan on adding a/c later on or leave it as u have it now....works good either way seeing as u have a drop top ... jus a question i had


----------



## Greenteam (May 13, 2006)

if you look he shaved the firewall.........


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regulz+Nov 5 2006, 10:38 PM~6511406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nah no ac. im kinda used to it since all 5 of my others toys havent had a/c


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

mother fucker is looking bad ass :thumbsup: i can imagine when ur finished


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

whens ur projected finish date?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Nov 7 2006, 06:18 AM~6519665
> *whens ur projected finish date?
> *


hopefully before june, im going intot he usaf late june..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

damn 50 page build up thread....lol you got 2 complete build ups in this ja' :cheesy: lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 7 2006, 09:35 AM~6519860
> *hopefully before june, im going intot he usaf late june..
> *



bad idea. i know w few airmen and they say it blows ass in the AF


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

you should call it a d-type instead of a t-type since its gonna have a v8 and a drop top in it, or put a D in front of the T for Drop Top Type.


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Nov 8 2006, 04:56 PM~6529398
> *you should call it a d-type instead of a t-type since its gonna have a v8 and a drop top in it, or put a D in front of the T for Drop Top Type.
> *


*lol este vato :biggrin: *


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Nov 8 2006, 01:52 PM~6529376
> *bad idea. i know w few airmen and they say it blows ass in the AF
> *


sorry to hear that, i know a few airman and they say diffrently. anyways my ship date is june 26 so i have until then to have it done


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

now i rember why i ripped out the FI motor.. before n after


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 10 2006, 09:16 PM~6544338
> *now i rember why i ripped out the FI motor.. before n after
> 
> 
> ...


*:dunno: ....I hope U finish it before U ship out...I wanna see U cruise the "863" lol in that Regal one last time before U go :biggrin: *


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

lookin clean lil yo :thumbsup: :thumbsup: cant wait 2 get started 4 real on my shit :banghead:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Nov 10 2006, 07:51 PM~6544686
> *:dunno: ....I hope U finish it before U ship out...I wanna see U cruise the "863" lol in that Regal one last time before U go :biggrin:
> *


i will. i got 7 months.. ima pick up the pace a lil :biggrin:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*orale....*


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

finally some progress!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dont mind the overspray on the windshield its getting replaced


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*shaved firewall, extended aarms, ragtop...wut next? one of them windshields on the army jeeps that fold down? lol :biggrin: ....that things gonna be turning heads ALLLLL OVER THE PLACE homie. the imports,donks,even the ******** wont know wut they see when they see U rolling a ragtop regal....  :biggrin:*


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Nov 14 2006, 06:13 PM~6568790
> *shaved firewall, extended aarms, ragtop...wut next? one of them windshields on the army jeeps that fold down? lol :biggrin: ....that things gonna be turning heads ALLLLL OVER THE PLACE homie. the imports,donks,even the ******** wont know wut they see when they see U rolling a ragtop regal....  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: dont tempt me.... i might go do that!


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*lol...*


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

what do you do about the hoses that go to engine when you shave the firewall?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Nov 15 2006, 01:47 PM~6574108
> *what do you do about the hoses that go to engine when you shave the firewall?
> *


you can get block offs for them


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Nov 15 2006, 11:47 AM~6574108
> *what do you do about the hoses that go to engine when you shave the firewall?
> *


what hoses? i shave everything that wasnt needed. if your talking about the ports on the motor liek for the heater ill jsut plug them up


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! TTT*


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Nov 15 2006, 04:41 PM~6576110
> *you can get block offs for them
> *


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 15 2006, 08:05 PM~6576984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: tigth work


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

soon enough!!!...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

Just goy my block n head frm the machinist, along with a bunch of new goodies :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good man..


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

can`t wait 4 more pics of the T-type :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

got the motor done today. everything new from the crank up and a frsh 2004r :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

now to wait for the acc.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

real nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Looking good Bro!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:

I bet not 1 fucking person on that assembly line even came close to the thought of what mods were gonna be done to this t-type :roflmao: Still shoulda built up that 6 cyl


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Nov 27 2006, 09:36 PM~6648974
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I bet not 1 fucking person on that assembly line even came close to the thought of what mods were gonna be done to this t-type  :roflmao:  Still shoulda built up that 6 cyl
> *


i have it laying here.. for some reason no one wants it so im going to burry it in my back yard, ill give it to ya for free computer n all :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Not intercooled... Not desireable...

I've got more engines than cars right now :roflmao: but thanks :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Nov 28 2006, 06:51 PM~6655249
> *Not intercooled...  Not desireable...
> 
> I've got more engines than cars right now  :roflmao:  but thanks  :biggrin:
> *


oh well to the grave it goes :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Is it carburated, draw through style??? Forgot what year engine...


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Man that looks goods Take it from a guy that took a wreak 85 too is


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Nov 28 2006, 06:59 PM~6655298
> *Is it carburated, draw through style???  Forgot what year engine...
> *


the 3.8? its a 85 "hotair" its still FI


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Nov 28 2006, 07:15 PM~6655384
> *Man that looks goods Take it from a guy that took a wreak 85 too is
> 
> 
> ...


i love youc ar, i got it saved on my comp! love the silver liune seperating the 2 tone


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 28 2006, 07:27 PM~6655482
> *i love youc ar, i got it saved on my comp! love the silver liune seperating the 2 tone
> *


i love that color..its how i leave my women..black and blue...


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 29 2006, 10:34 AM~6659029
> *i love that color..its how i leave my women..black and blue...
> *


Good one :biggrin: But the bottom color is candy cobolt blue over black base the pic doesn't show it :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 29 2006, 09:34 AM~6659029
> *i love that color..its how i leave my women..black and blue...
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*BUMP! for a cool ride and a cool homeboy*


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

papa dont forget to takwe them valve covers off before u burry that shit in the ditch...lol... ill be going back up soon when its time for the fun to begin...lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

put in the rear pump for shits n gigles


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

damn thats a lockup.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Dec 3 2006, 08:23 PM~6687480
> *damn thats a lockup.
> *


will be higher soon  my brake line wasnt long enough even though i bought an extended one. and thats only 18" cylinder


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 3 2006, 07:55 PM~6687250
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

can't wait to see it done post more pics


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 28 2006, 09:26 PM~6655474
> *the 3.8?  its a 85 "hotair" its still FI
> *


you still have the turbo and intake and shit???


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

Nice work Homie. USAF, huh? Good luck and be careful.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Dec 4 2006, 01:15 PM~6691863
> *Nice work Homie. USAF, huh? Good luck and be careful.
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Dec 4 2006, 01:06 PM~6691793
> *you still have the turbo and intake and shit???
> *


thats the frst thing i sold, the turbo and intake manifold. the longblock is good to build up.....


----------



## SeveNineImpala (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 3 2006, 07:55 PM~6687250
> *put in the rear pump for shits n gigles
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, good build up homie, thats gonna be one badass low low when its done,


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 4 2006, 04:18 PM~6692330
> *thats the frst thing i sold, the turbo and intake manifold. the longblock is good to build up.....
> *


  i have a 3.8 at my disposal... 89k it was either a replacement or someone pulled all the turbo shit/badged it as a clone.. it is in an 88 buick electra, t type.. to my knowledge, was supposed to be an intercooled turbo car... no turbo shit on this engine though.. looks like a few lines were plugged though


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Dec 4 2006, 02:42 PM~6692527
> * i have a 3.8 at my disposal... 89k it was either a replacement or someone pulled all the turbo shit/badged it as a clone.. it is in an 88 buick electra, t type.. to my knowledge, was supposed to be an intercooled turbo car... no turbo shit on this engine though.. looks like a few lines were plugged though
> *


it might be a trbo with another motor. doubt anyone is gunna clone one lol


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 5 2006, 11:05 PM~6703007
> *it might be a trbo with another motor. doubt anyone is gunna clone one lol
> *


same as i thought... i started thinking somebody bought it and pulled all the turbo shit, hence the low mileage now


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

looks cool, i remeber seeing your car on the way to ricks old shop, doing a nice 3 at the light. looks like it came a long way...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Dec 6 2006, 12:33 PM~6707277
> *looks cool, i remeber seeing your car on the way to ricks old shop, doing a nice 3 at the light. looks like it came a long way...
> *


lol i remember that day.thanks! i seen your ride at the firme estilo.. dam impressive fr 48v!


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

its even better now, and i got the ho painted!!! heres a pic from another post... its hitting almost 30" with fully charged batts


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

i'll be at firme estilo again on the 10th, and let everyone see what it do!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Dec 6 2006, 07:43 PM~6710287
> *i'll be at firme estilo again on the 10th, and let everyone see what it do!!!
> *


props man, ill see you out there.


on the side note chrome oil pan put on and engine goes in tomrow night along with new carb :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

hfgjdfhjkgujikfhjvjhkvhlk


TTT!! :cheesy:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SeveNineImpala_@Dec 4 2006, 02:40 PM~6692502
> *Damn, good build up homie, thats gonna be one badass low low when its done,
> *



Look Good :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

lookin good homie..


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

thanks people, ill see if i get some pics since id ont got a cam no more, but i dropped the motor in and painted the front ad installed it, just redoing my driveshaft and waiting for a new distributor :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 9 2006, 06:27 PM~6731165
> *thanks people, ill see if i get some pics since id ont got a cam no more, but i dropped the motor in and painted the front ad installed it, just redoing my driveshaft and waiting for a new distributor :biggrin:
> *


post pics!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 9 2006, 05:52 PM~6731368
> *post pics!!!! :biggrin:
> *


send me a camera :biggrin:


----------



## regulz (Mar 10, 2006)

and youre address is....  maybe i can pick up the other top while i drop off the camera


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Gotta give props where props is due, lookin sweet


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regulz_@Dec 10 2006, 02:31 AM~6733689
> *and youre address is....  maybe i can pick up the other top while i drop off the camera
> *


----------



## lowride6969 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## lowride6969 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 3 2006, 07:55 PM~6687250
> *put in the rear pump for shits n gigles
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

lots of updates but no camera


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)




----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

oh, i'll be at babb audio next week to get a pump off rick, maybe you can swing by and see the truck.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Dec 13 2006, 07:15 PM~6756949
> *oh, i'll be at babb audio next week to get a pump off rick, maybe you can swing by and see the truck.
> *


sure. drive a bit more down and ill give you a tour of japs projects lol


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 3 2006, 07:55 PM~6687250
> *put in the rear pump for shits n gigles
> 
> 
> ...


  props to a tight ass ride man keep up the work lookin rewal good


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Dec 15 2006, 07:01 PM~6767525
> *  props to a tight ass ride man keep up the work lookin rewal good
> *


  
just got done wiring the motor. almost ready to crank just need some small details.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 15 2006, 08:15 PM~6767579
> *
> just got done wiring the motor. almost ready to crank just need some small details.
> *


come on post pics you gotta know some body with a camera. :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 15 2006, 10:18 PM~6768510
> *come on post pics you gotta know some body with a camera. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sprayin tha kandy (Dec 15, 2006)

ttt for the homie!....lollol


(breakin in the new lil account)....lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sprayin tha kandy_@Dec 16 2006, 03:41 PM~6771494
> *ttt for the homie!....lollol
> (breakin in the new lil account)....lol
> *


do you spray the kandy? lol


----------



## sprayin tha kandy (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 16 2006, 08:06 PM~6772138
> *do you spray the kandy? lol
> *



lol no... just 'tha kandy'


lol
:cheesy:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sprayin tha kandy_@Dec 16 2006, 06:28 PM~6772214
> *lol no... just 'tha kandy'
> lol
> :cheesy:
> *


dam... im staying bc/cc so sorry sir :roflmao: :roflmao: "you get skeeted on"


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Damn ........... just went thru all 54 pages - & Im on dial up .............. Looking good lookin good......


I wanna turn my Suburban into a Vert now !!!! LOL


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

any updates??


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

any updates??


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Dec 21 2006, 04:47 PM~6799873
> *any updates??
> *


finally started the motor.... the ground shakes  just body work and assembly..nothign special


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

it better....all that lead might slow you down.. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Dec 21 2006, 07:54 PM~6800690
> *it better....all that lead might slow you down.. :uh: :biggrin:
> *


yea, its gunna bumper with no pumps! just gas it! :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 21 2006, 07:54 PM~6800695
> *yea, its gunna bumper with no pumps! just gas it!  :biggrin:
> *


you too? :cheesy:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

have you tryed puttin the car up on 3 yet?


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Hell yeah... I wanna see her propped up :bigrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Dec 22 2006, 04:28 PM~6806088
> *have you tryed puttin the car up on 3 yet?
> *


yea i did,, with jack stands.... :biggrin: proped up good but the rim touches the floor cause the new a-arms


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

some serious lean


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

lol koo ...u deff need some update pics... :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevys863_@Dec 26 2006, 05:24 PM~6830742
> *lol koo ...u deff need some update pics...  :biggrin:
> *


i really do, ima try to get a camera. money is low cause im moving down to miami soon, but i the car is finally totaly rewired from the front horn to the brake light. and motor is tuned perfect so its getting there :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

wus sup hommie passin by car lookin good


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Dec 26 2006, 05:30 PM~6830801
> *wus sup hommie passin by car lookin good
> *


thanks homie! you need some updates on that regal! i dont think the game is ready for it


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*I gotta stop by and see how this turnd out. :biggrin: *


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Dec 27 2006, 04:56 PM~6837954
> *I gotta stop by and see how this turnd out. :biggrin:
> *


take some pics and post them up i want to see this :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 27 2006, 03:59 PM~6837973
> *take some pics and post them up i want to see this :biggrin:
> *


not a bad idea, mixteco you need to come by with a camera lil homie!


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*simon this saturday I'll roll by*


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

oh yea i eneded up selling the perfect GN motor for scrap metal... got 10 bucks for it woohoo :biggrin:


----------



## lowride6969 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 27 2006, 08:19 PM~6839668
> *oh yea i eneded up selling the perfect GN motor for scrap metal... got 10 bucks for it woohoo :biggrin:
> *



am i going to have to come down there and finsih it for u??? :angry: j/k man i would roll by ur place after work but i forgot how to get there  anyways hurry up and finish so u can start on mine since im retired i got to find someone to build my shit now :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowride6969_@Dec 28 2006, 04:59 PM~6847274
> *am i going to have to come down there and finsih it for u???  :angry:  j/k  man  i would roll by ur place after work but i forgot how to get  there    anyways hurry up and finish  so u can start on mine  since im  retired  i got to find someone to build my shit now :biggrin:
> *


haha... today i sat back and looked... my car is almost done! dj hearse came by and took pics. front clip is on and car is wetsanded ready for some krylon


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 28 2006, 08:36 PM~6849322
> *haha... today i sat back and looked... my car is almost done! dj hearse came by and took pics. front clip is on and car is wetsanded ready for some krylon
> *



And the pics are????????


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 28 2006, 08:43 PM~6849375
> *And the pics are????????
> *


waiting on my homie to post them... should be tonight if he doesnt drink too much on the way home :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

dude where the hell are those pics!?!?!.... evry 2 minutes *breep breep* "dudeee my car is lookin meannnn omg blah blah blah u gotta see it *breep*........ and no pics!?!....lol hurry that ja' !!!!


:0 PEPIN!!! :epin turns with a surprised face::: :dunno: :::live studio audience::: AHH HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! 


lolol


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 26 2006, 11:28 PM~6833609
> *thanks homie! you need some updates on that regal! i dont think the game is ready for it
> *


will email u some later and im also workin on my 2nd new project elko with a luxury front its going 4 candy paint this week


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 29 2006, 12:56 AM~6851752
> *dude where the hell are those pics!?!?!.... evry 2 minutes *breep breep* "dudeee my car is lookin meannnn omg blah blah blah u gotta see it *breep*........ and no pics!?!....lol hurry that ja' !!!!
> :0  PEPIN!!!  :epin turns with a surprised face::: :dunno:  :::live studio audience::: AHH HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!
> lolol
> *


 :angry: dont blame me, blame dj hearse



> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Dec 29 2006, 01:35 AM~6851843
> *will email u some later and im also workin on my 2nd new project elko with a luxury front its going 4 candy paint this week
> *


sounds good man, cant wait to see it!


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 29 2006, 09:16 AM~6852794
> *:angry:  dont blame me, blame dj hearse
> 
> *



It's your fault until you get a couple "now" pics up :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 29 2006, 11:23 AM~6853949
> *It's your fault until you get a couple "now" pics up  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

pics please


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

pics never came through  dj hearse must be too busy downloading porn....

my only other plan is mixteco, he should be by here tomorow to take some pics


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*shit...homie needs to teach me his ways and at the same time I'll try to take pics and post them whenever I get on here*


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

OH YEAH OH YEAH... :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

You know... Only damn reason I've been checking the comp is cus I wan't to see more pics of this bitch's progress, jap :angry:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 30 2006, 12:41 PM~6862935
> *You know...  Only damn reason I've been checking the comp is cus I wan't to see more pics of this bitch's progress, jap  :angry:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  pics are in the hands of mixteco.. hopefully hell post them


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

I bet it's 5 minutes after I leave :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 30 2006, 01:42 PM~6863274
> *I bet it's 5 minutes after I leave  :roflmao:
> *


lol probably, i think someone is sabotoging everyoen that comes to take pics of my car...


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*ey everyone Im sorry to say but when I was driving home back from japs house I was tryna snap pictures of the highways as I was driving on the highway and my camera fell out the window :uh:  :angry: ... *




























































*NO....JUST KIDDING. HERE THEY ARE!!!*


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

thanks mixteco :thumbsup: 



"come get some you lil bums" lol


----------



## littlegray (Aug 23, 2005)

that looks the fucking bees knees bro!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlegray_@Dec 30 2006, 03:30 PM~6863865
> *that looks the fucking bees knees bro!
> *


that lac is waiting for you


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

shits looking good man !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 30 2006, 03:25 PM~6863823
> *thanks mixteco  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup: You doing interior before paint? There doesn't look to be too much longer on the body to put it all back together :thumbsup:



> *"come get some you lil bums" lol
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 30 2006, 04:24 PM~6864302
> *:thumbsup:  You doing interior before paint?  There doesn't look to be too much longer on the body to put it all back together  :thumbsup:
> :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nah im painting it first, the taking it down south to have the top put on. i have brand new interior laying in my living room :biggrin: just dont know what to do with the dash since i have no need for ac vents and all that crap


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed+Dec 30 2006, [b~-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## regulz (Mar 10, 2006)

that thing is commin along great.... :0 x 1000000000













































lucky :angry: 
bastard :angry:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regulz_@Dec 30 2006, 10:53 PM~6866881
> *that thing is commin along great.... :0  x 1000000000
> lucky :angry:
> bastard  :angry:
> *


its not luck man, its alot of pain in the ass work and money.. but mostly work


----------



## regulz (Mar 10, 2006)

i feel ya on that...cant wait till its done


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 30 2006, 04:26 PM~6864319
> *nah im painting it first, the taking it down south to have the top put on. i have brand new interior laying in my living room :biggrin:  just dont know what to do with the dash since i have no need for ac vents and all that crap
> *


Fiberglass one with whatever shit you want...

Or, make panels to go where the vents were :dunno:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

DAMN NICE JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

im just not feeling it.............


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 31 2006, 12:56 AM~6868093
> *Fiberglass one with whatever shit you want...
> 
> Or, make panels to go where the vents were  :dunno:
> *


i think ima pull it off,smooth it out and have it wrapped in som eleather with some nice sticthing holding it together


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Dec 31 2006, 03:40 PM~6870933
> *im just not feeling it.............
> *


Same,gayest piece of shit I ever layed eyes on. :dunno:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 31 2006, 10:12 PM~6873405
> *Same,gayest piece of shit I ever layed eyes on. :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: japSW20, ja-keem, *HIT EM UP*

:uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 31 2006, 10:12 PM~6873405
> *Same,gayest piece of shit I ever layed eyes on. :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 31 2006, 10:20 PM~6873439
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: japSW20, ja-keem, HIT EM UP
> 
> ...


 :machinegun:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Dec 31 2006, 10:21 PM~6873448
> *:machinegun:
> *


 :0 :0 :guns: :wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 31 2006, 11:12 PM~6873405
> *Same,gayest piece of shit I ever layed eyes on. :dunno:
> *


im a big fan of your signature....lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 31 2006, 11:05 PM~6873605
> *im a big fan of your signature....lol
> *


i never knew listening to disturbed made me emo... oh well guess i better go cut myself :cheesy:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

ttt


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 3 2007, 08:42 PM~6896359
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 30 2006, 02:25 PM~6863823
> *thanks mixteco  :thumbsup:
> "come get some you lil bums" lol
> *


hahahahah, How much are those arms extended?????


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Jan 3 2007, 11:33 PM~6898182
> *hahahahah, How much are those arms extended?????
> *


2.5" + spindle and work on upper ears


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 3 2007, 11:42 PM~6898269
> *2.5" + spindle and work on upper ears
> *




and they're fibreglass......so is the entire cross member.....tryin to keep it as light as possible....dont want to affect the 6-tons of lead :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


j/k
any more updates homie??


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jan 4 2007, 09:16 AM~6900257
> *and they're fibreglass......so is the entire cross member.....tryin to keep it as light as possible....dont want to affect the 6-tons of lead  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> j/k
> any more updates homie??
> *


not much, been in miami working on other club cars.. but im going to rush and try to get it ready for miami lrm


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 4 2007, 11:10 AM~6901053
> *not much, been in miami working on other club cars.. but im going to rush and try to get it ready for miami lrm
> *


  good luck homie...that shits right around the corner.....keep at it homie


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jan 4 2007, 05:05 PM~6904297
> * good luck homie...that shits right around the corner.....keep at it homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

new pics coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 7 2007, 09:41 PM~6928953
> *new pics coming soon :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 7 2007, 09:57 PM~6929110
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


i got a buttload of pics... i just got home about 20 minutes ago from fuk asss sebring.. so much damn fog on us 27 had to drive slow ass fuckkkk..... ill post them tomarrow cause im tired ass fuck


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 7 2007, 11:55 PM~6930816
> *i got a buttload of pics... i just got home about 20 minutes ago from fuk asss sebring.. so much damn fog on us 27 had to drive slow ass fuckkkk..... ill post them tomarrow cause im tired ass fuck
> *


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 8 2007, 03:08 AM~6930885
> *
> *


u betta put a drinkin face,u non-smoker!


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

looking forward to the new pics :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STAY ON BLAST_@Jan 8 2007, 12:45 AM~6931032
> *u betta put a drinkin face,u non-smoker!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: the regal is on hold, helping some fellow riders vert a regal over seas :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ok here are some pics...... it was night time so bare with me!......
:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam eric you got loose with the camera.... lol


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

hey jap looking good man,just wondering what kind of headers are you running on it?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Jan 9 2007, 06:09 AM~6940909
> *hey jap looking good man,just wondering what kind of headers are you running on it?
> *


hedman shorty style headers, yo ucoudl see the box in the background


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

> ok here are some pics...... it was night time so bare with me!......
> :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

the red circle is the were the cable attaches to the carb


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

sorry bro i posted this on the wrong forum


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 9 2007, 01:29 PM~6943761
> *sorry bro i posted this on the wrong forum
> *


lol. your cable looks alot longer ( i felt wierd saying that :biggrin: )


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 9 2007, 07:31 PM~6946040
> *:biggrin:
> lol. your cable looks alot longer ( i felt wierd saying that  :biggrin:  )
> *


why thanks lol

on the end of the cable there should be a button push it and see if the sleeve slides out if it do then slide it out just enough to get it on the carb then give the carb full throttle and it should be set


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 9 2007, 06:00 PM~6946320
> *why thanks lol
> 
> on the end of the cable there should be a button push it and see if the sleeve slides out if it do then slide it out just enough to get it on the carb then give the carb full throttle and it should be set
> *


im going to get the cable extended. im oing to pm you right now


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

look real good cant wait to see it in person


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:wave: ttt :wave: car lookin bad ass man,,,keep up the work!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 10 2007, 10:34 AM~6951582
> *:wave: ttt :wave: car lookin bad ass man,,,keep up the work!!!
> *


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

damn homie that shit look nice as hell keep up the good work


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

07',,,,year of the G-body verts!!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 11 2007, 04:57 PM~6963339
> *07',,,,year of the G-body verts!!!!
> *


yes it is, i have a top boxed up in my garage ready to be shipped over seas :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 11 2007, 05:06 PM~6963448
> *yes it is, i have a top boxed up in my garage ready to be shipped over seas  :biggrin:
> *


NICE,,,,i wonder who all gona be coming out this year with g-body verts?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 11 2007, 05:26 PM~6963688
> *NICE,,,,i wonder who all gona be coming out this year with g-body verts?
> *


4 off the top of my mind....and 3 are in florida :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 11 2007, 05:53 PM~6963920
> *4 off the top of my mind....and 3 are in florida  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

TTT for japs in miami....lolol..... i think he's spent more time of "2007" in miami then in the bring...lolol


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

Cars looking good .....your bring it to miami?


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*tha regals loookin real firme homie*


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 13 2007, 12:25 PM~6977892
> *Cars looking good .....your bring it to miami?
> *


nope....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 12 2007, 08:07 PM~6974007
> *TTT for japs in miami....lolol..... i think he's spent more time of "2007" in miami then in the bring...lolol
> *


soon to be there for good :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 15 2007, 05:19 PM~6995131
> *soon to be there for good  :biggrin:
> *


u sellin it already?or moving


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 15 2007, 05:21 PM~6995158
> *u sellin it already?or moving
> *


nah i cant sell it, i would burn it to the ground before i sell it :biggrin:


----------



## regulz (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 15 2007, 05:37 PM~6995334
> *nah i cant sell it, i would burn it to the ground before i sell it  :biggrin:
> *


heard that one before :uh: 
i hope 2 see it finished in person one day....maybe i can find a serial number on the rack frame


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regulz_@Jan 15 2007, 06:51 PM~6995991
> *heard that one before :uh:
> i hope 2 see it finished in person one day....maybe i can find a serial number on the rack frame
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: japSW20, Impressive_regal


:wave: you go huntin this weekend??


----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 11 2007, 05:53 PM~6963920
> *4 off the top of my mind....and 3 are in florida  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

: :0 :thumbsup: :wave: :worship:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillTIPPINon3_@Jan 17 2007, 08:58 AM~7010405
> *:0
> *


:angel:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 15 2007, 05:18 PM~6995113
> *nope....
> *


WHERE DID YOU GET THAT CHROME DONE? I NEED TO REDO MINE LOL :uh: 



PS: I WISH YOU ALOT OF LUCK SO THAT YOU TAKE YOUR CAR TO THE MIAMI SHOW


----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 18 2007, 12:32 AM~7018990
> *:angel:
> *


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 18 2007, 07:10 AM~7019659
> *WHERE DID YOU GET THAT CHROME DONE? I NEED TO REDO MINE LOL :uh:
> PS: I WISH YOU ALOT OF LUCK SO THAT YOU TAKE YOUR CAR TO THE MIAMI SHOW
> *


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

:0 IM GUESSING THIS IS GOING TO BE A HOPPER ONLY NOT A SHOWCAR. LOOKS NICE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT GET UP THERE


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 18 2007, 01:25 PM~7022373
> *:0 IM GUESSING THIS IS GOING TO BE  A HOPPER ONLY NOT A SHOWCAR. LOOKS NICE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT GET UP THERE
> *


not a str8 hopper or show car, i just wanna drive the dam thing everyday, but someone always gotta pull shit out there ass....I guess some people realy like me :uh:


----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

tha man just wants to swang everyday in a clean but NASTY ride!  
sort of like me...but with a vert top :0


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillTIPPINon3_@Jan 18 2007, 07:40 PM~7025664
> *tha man just wants to swang everyday in a clean but NASTY ride!
> sort of like me...but with a vert top :0
> *


lol gotta drop the top when on them sunday cruises :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 18 2007, 05:52 PM~7024641
> *not a str8 hopper or show car, i just wanna drive the dam thing everyday, but someone always gotta pull shit out there ass....I guess some people realy like me :uh:
> *


YA ***** IM REALLY IN LOVE WITH YOU....LOL. HOPEFULLY U BRING IT TO MIAMI


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

shit.....i agree with u homie droppin the top on a sunny sunday afternoon...wit some bitches in the ride....THAT WOULD BE NICE!!!!!!!!....but in miami not in sebring :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 19 2007, 10:23 AM~7030272
> *shit.....i agree with u homie droppin the top on a sunny sunday afternoon...wit some bitches in the ride....THAT WOULD BE NICE!!!!!!!!....but in miami not in sebring  :biggrin:
> *


im moving back next month :biggrin: estan de piinga these old people up here


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 19 2007, 03:03 PM~7031238
> *im moving back next month  :biggrin: estan de piinga these old people up here
> *




Hey if ur into that type of thing...personally im not...lmfao..what is there 2 do up there n e ways


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 19 2007, 01:03 PM~7031238
> *im moving back next month  :biggrin: estan de piinga these old people up here
> *


 :wave: howdy neighbor!.......lol


----------



## six-4lover (Jan 13, 2007)

what size cylinders you got and how did you make your mounts do drop the uppers to the frame i just got a regal and i wanna build a hopper so i was j/w nice car tho


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six-4lover_@Jan 19 2007, 01:32 PM~7032076
> *what size cylinders you got and how did you make your mounts do drop the uppers to the frame i just got a regal and i wanna build a hopper so i was j/w nice car tho
> *


18" drop mounts is easy just look at it and figure what you have to drop lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 19 2007, 12:37 PM~7031539
> *Hey if ur into that type of thing...personally im not...lmfao..what is there 2 do up there n e ways
> *


hunting year round ( from my porch) fishing, mudding, quads, drink, watch white girls fight at the mudhole,

but if your more civilized like me, ride to orlando or tampa (there an hour away)

oh yea and the sebring race track


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 19 2007, 12:37 PM~7031543
> *:wave:  howdy neighbor!.......lol
> *


dont make me push the regal down to street to house call your ass!


----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 19 2007, 05:50 PM~7034608
> *dont make me push the regal down to street to house call your ass!
> *


 :0 i would love to see a video of this!! :0 
push a unfinished car down the road..serve'em up...then push it back down to your house....priceless!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillTIPPINon3_@Jan 19 2007, 07:20 PM~7035201
> *:0 i would love to see a video of this!! :0
> push a unfinished car down the road..serve'em up...then push it back down to your house....priceless!
> *


 :biggrin: reminds me of when i bought my impala, it was 2 houses down so i just pushed it home :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 19 2007, 08:49 PM~7034598
> *hunting year round ( from my porch)  fishing, mudding, quads, drink, watch white girls fight at the mudhole,
> 
> but if your more civilized like me, ride to orlando or tampa (there an hour away)
> ...



shit dont sound bad i bet mudding over there is no heat u try and ride here and u get fucked over with the police


----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 19 2007, 07:22 PM~7035210
> *:biggrin:  reminds me of when i bought my impala, it was 2 houses down so i just pushed it home  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha!..thats too cool!..hmm..maybe i can push a impala down to my house...i know of where two are nearby :biggrin:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*:sad: U and that regal will be missed by me homie...jejeje. Anyways, once ur gone homie. I'll make sure the new bitches who want to ride low KNOW who and what U did in HIGHLANDS..."japSW20" aka O.G. lowrider of sebring lol*


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Jan 19 2007, 08:53 PM~7035921
> *:sad: U and that regal will be missed by me homie...jejeje. Anyways, once ur gone homie. I'll make sure the new bitches who want to ride low KNOW who and what U did in HIGHLANDS..."japSW20" aka O.G. lowrider of sebring lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 19 2007, 08:40 PM~7035792
> *shit dont sound bad i bet mudding over there is no heat u try and ride here and u get fucked over with the police
> *


nah theres no cops out here. at night it sounds liek iraq here ( 10 gauges going off,a couple choppas) :biggrin:


----------



## 313Rider (Dec 8, 2002)

what electric fan did you decide on using


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillTIPPINon3_@Jan 19 2007, 08:45 PM~7035837
> *hahaha!..thats too cool!..hmm..maybe i can push a impala down to my house...i know of where two are nearby :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: stay off my 6 duece'(S) :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

coming along nice. looks like it was pretty rough to start.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

any new pics


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION+Jan 18 2007, 10:10 AM~7019659-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm wut u got against jap? :dunno:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridn78sabre_@Jan 21 2007, 10:08 AM~7044612
> *what electric fan did you decide on using
> *


pulled a 16" fan out of one of my homies junk regals


> _Originally posted by wired62+Jan 21 2007, 11:51 AM~7045214-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no cam


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 20 2007, 12:07 AM~7036021
> *nah theres no cops out here. at night it sounds liek iraq here ( 10 gauges going off,a couple choppas)  :biggrin:
> *




SWEEEEEETTTTTTT


----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 21 2007, 11:51 AM~7045214
> *:angry: stay off my 6 duece'(S) :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

pics.. :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

i know..i have been slacking about posting pics on here.. :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

:0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 19 2007, 02:37 PM~7031543
> *:wave:  howdy neighbor!.......lol
> *



how far is he moving from you again? 5 seconds? 7? :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

:0 ....tha Regal is lookin great!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam those pics are old already..... as for updates car is 2k'd,blocked, and sealed and sitting on the trailer for the trip to miami :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 23 2007, 11:21 PM~7068382
> *dam those pics are old already..... as for updates car is 2k'd,blocked, and sealed and sitting on the trailer for the trip to miami :biggrin:
> *


lol foreal... and some horrible ass quality pics..... looking like a web cam and shit....lololol..... non flash havin ass klondike b eatin lookin like a chinese saimeaze twins ona sunny afternoon....lolol :cheesy:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 24 2007, 08:49 AM~7070561
> *lol foreal... and some horrible ass quality pics..... looking like a web cam and shit....lololol..... non flash havin ass klondike b eatin lookin like a chinese saimeaze twins ona sunny afternoon....lolol  :cheesy:
> *


it was the best i could do... :angry:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

TTT. whens da regal goin to be in the 305?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 26 2007, 09:25 AM~7092233
> *TTT. whens da regal goin to be in the 305?
> *


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

waiting to see some paint on it! :tears:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Jan 27 2007, 02:37 AM~7099822
> *waiting to see some paint on it! :tears:
> *



TTT :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

so far its lookin killer man.......


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

the japs is back, more pics coming soon, I want to thank all my club members and others who came to help :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

leafing,striping, and new top coming soon


----------



## pennywise619 (Jan 11, 2005)

dam that car came along way :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pennywise619_@Jan 28 2007, 05:42 PM~7110943
> *dam that car came along way  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

lol finally!! where the good piks. the ones that erik took??? did u end up driving it around hialeah?


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

that looks real pimp nice job japs


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

damn paint looks better outside then in the booth. looks buffed already. erik did a greatjob :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 28 2007, 05:58 PM~7111117
> *damn paint looks better outside then in the booth. looks buffed already. erik did a greatjob  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


hell yea erik gets down with the paint...... he will upload booth pics later.....I hope lol


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 28 2007, 07:39 PM~7110908
> *the japs is back, more pics coming soon, I want to thank all my club members and others who came to help  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THE BITCH IS NICE :0


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

hell yeah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

looking good


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

thanks people


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

NIce color scheme,I liked it the FIRST time on Big Doe's 'lac!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

daayyyuuummmmm!!!! now thats nice....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i will upload pics sooonnnn my damn dsl is actin up so im online right now at school... ima have to drive back to school with the laptop so i can post them....lol (ghetto ass fuck).... cause the damn internet at the house aint working all of a sudden...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 29 2007, 11:06 AM~7115969
> *i will upload pics sooonnnn my damn dsl is actin up so im online right now at school... ima have to drive back to school with the laptop so i can post them....lol (ghetto ass fuck).... cause the damn internet at the house aint working all of a sudden...
> *


 *impact* maybe? lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 29 2007, 09:29 AM~7116395
> *impact maybe? lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 28 2007, 08:39 PM~7110908
> *the japs is back, more pics coming soon, I want to thank all my club members and others who came to help  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



that must be bad pulling up the fishin hole in that bitch and park it on 3 :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 29 2007, 01:28 PM~7118344
> *that must be bad pulling up the fishin hole in that bitch and park it on 3  :biggrin:
> *


funny thing is when we had it in the booth i said "act like theres not gunna be fishing poles hanging ou tthe back seat"


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

mad props looks real clean nice paint


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 29 2007, 05:22 PM~7118833
> *funny thing is when we had it in the booth i said "act like theres not gunna be fishing poles hanging ou tthe back seat"
> *



only site better then that is a nice dually haulin a bad ass openfisherman with dolphin and tuna tail hangin out the cooler...and me shitface drunk passed out in the backseat with a nasty sunburn!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 29 2007, 02:45 PM~7119077
> *only site better then that is a nice dually haulin a bad ass openfisherman with dolphin and tuna tail hangin out the cooler...and me shitface drunk passed out in the backseat with a nasty sunburn!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


i feel you... aint nothing like heading out to bimini drinkin some cold coronas and getting toasted in the sun


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

looks nice, got any pics of the top up???? or how u did it?? i dont got the patience to read all 63 pages man


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Jan 29 2007, 05:08 PM~7120703
> *looks nice, got any pics of the top up???? or how u did it?? i dont got the patience to read all 63 pages man
> *


no pics of the top up.. theres a few pages back but with the ragidy old top. ill post pics of the new top when it gets done


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

WOW!!! thats bitch is sweet as hell japs all i can say is DAMN!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 29 2007, 05:27 PM~7120931
> *WOW!!! thats bitch is sweet as hell japs all i can say is DAMN!!!
> *


thanks man, and thanks for helpin me out with that linkage problem!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 28 2007, 06:58 PM~7111117
> *damn paint looks better outside then in the booth. looks buffed already. erik did a greatjob  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



just wait till i buff it....


----------



## regulz (Mar 10, 2006)

im lovin the two tone...
are u gonna go with the black t type grill/light bezels etc or get the chrome ones?
also are u gonna throw any red inserts in the interior?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 29 2007, 07:47 PM~7120512
> *i feel you... aint nothing like heading out to bimini drinkin some cold coronas and getting toasted in the sun
> *



Never been 2 Bimini i gotta head out there


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks fuckin great man. Always liked this build.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regulz+Jan 30 2007, 01:24 AM~7125701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 29 2007, 09:46 PM~7123849
> *just wait till i buff it....
> *


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 30 2007, 07:47 PM~7131331
> *as for interior i still have my brand new all black seats... im undecided on dash though. and for exterior im still going to run the black bezels and grill.. the bumpers are painted and on the car already  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


u painted the bumpers red or black CANTINFLAS???


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STAY ON BLAST_@Jan 30 2007, 05:43 PM~7131783
> *u painted the bumpers red or black CANTINFLAS???
> *


oye consolte.... thats a big debate... everyone says black bumpers would look good but i think that will be discusting, my bumpers are red with the black rubber


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

ronny when we making the cutty vert?? :uh:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Jan 30 2007, 10:35 PM~7134891
> *ronny when we making the cutty vert??  :uh:
> *


which cutty? youve had liek 5 !


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

when im done with whats wrong wit the motor && the body work !


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Jan 30 2007, 10:46 PM~7134981
> *when im done with whats wrong wit the motor && the body work !
> *


alright.. just dont shank me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 30 2007, 11:50 PM~7135030
> *:biggrin:
> alright.. just dont shank me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dat dude there got shanked in the parking lot.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Jan 30 2007, 11:46 PM~7134981
> *when im done with whats wrong wit the motor && the body work !
> *



lol right.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

hey japs, quick question ; did your top come with a head liner.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 31 2007, 10:51 AM~7138036
> *hey japs, quick question ; did your top come with a head liner.
> *


nah, i havent seen any biaritz tops with headliners, mostly the hess & eisendharts came with them


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 30 2007, 11:50 PM~7135030
> *:biggrin:
> alright.. just dont shank me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: now thats funny, cars looking good now stop playing and deliver it to my house already


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

This car has come a long way, just goes to show that patience pays off towards the end, tight ride bro, TTT. :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Car looks good especially Convert :thumbsup: Untouchable :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

any new progress pics ?


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 28 2007, 06:39 PM~7110908
> *the japs is back, more pics coming soon, I want to thank all my club members and others who came to help  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice two tone looks like mine a little! :thumbsup:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 31 2007, 10:24 AM~7136837
> *lol right.
> *




grrr watch !! :angry: give me couple months.. 


i dont think it will take me 4 yrs ::cough cough::


----------



## fleetwoodmack (Apr 29, 2004)

is that exactly like big does, or a little different?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

lookin good!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVECUTTY86+Jan 31 2007, 11:40 AM~7138410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 when is your lil project gunna be done??? you need to update me :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jan 31 2007, 08:37 PM~7141706
> *nice two tone looks like mine a little! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


now it looks like urs ALOT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

u know u talk ALOT of shit and i dont like u and ur boy at all. but im no hater to say that ur regal looks good.


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jan 23 2007, 06:28 PM~7065277
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


what are the specs on the motor? please say you have headers....


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 1 2007, 02:21 PM~7148764
> *u know u talk ALOT of shit and i dont like u and ur boy at all. but im no hater to say that ur regal looks good.
> *


Fight Fight Fight   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 1 2007, 04:21 PM~7148764
> *u know u talk ALOT of shit and i dont like u and ur boy at all. but im no hater to say that ur regal looks good.
> *


are u giving him props? if u are, then :thumbsup:, u could of easily hated on it and fueled the fire. but although u dont like him, ur able to put ur probs aside and give props wen props are do like a real man. :thumbsup:


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

2 tone drop top is crazy hot


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 31 2007, 10:43 PM~7144135
> *now it looks like urs ALOT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good makes me think :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 1 2007, 01:21 PM~7148764
> *u know u talk ALOT of shit and i dont like u and ur boy at all. but im no hater to say that ur regal looks good.
> *


thanks, I wish you luck at lowrider this month



btw..... no one is talking shit


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Feb 1 2007, 05:15 PM~7150652
> *what are the specs on the motor? please say you have headers....
> *


yea those are old pics, nothing wild just a 305, hedman shorty headers,edelbrock intake,holley carb,billet distributor and a lil head work. just enough to make it pull the extra weight


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 1 2007, 08:01 PM~7152473
> *Looking good makes me think  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 1 2007, 01:21 PM~7148764
> *u know u talk ALOT of shit and i dont like u and ur boy at all. but im no hater to say that ur regal looks good.
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

fucken a week later..... finally bellsouth fixed the damn dsl...




































always gotta have that one random ass messican guy otta no where in the spray booth...lol


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 2 2007, 02:57 PM~7157409
> *fucken a week later..... finally bellsouth fixed the damn dsl...
> 
> always gotta have that one random ass messican guy otta no where in the spray booth...lol
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
gotta have someone to clean afterwards right? that was a good picture, must of been a good photographer. :biggrin:


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

damn homie that shit is looking off the hook. Looks like u have a lot of sanding and buffing to do homie thats one hot as regal.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Feb 2 2007, 02:00 PM~7157899
> *damn homie that shit is looking off the hook.  Looks like u have a lot of sanding and buffing to do homie thats one hot as regal.
> *


alot?....lol that shit came out wet and smoothe ass fuck....... i still gotta throw it down on the buffing tho....lol


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 2 2007, 02:19 PM~7158064
> *alot?....lol that shit came out wet and smoothe ass fuck....... i still gotta throw it down on the buffing tho....lol
> *


LOL damn homie no disrespect just sayin for that mirror finish all paintjobs need some wetsanding and buffin Its looks like a very good paintjob i give you your props homie


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Feb 2 2007, 04:00 PM~7157899
> *damn homie that shit is looking off the hook.  Looks like u have a lot of sanding and buffing to do homie thats one hot as regal.
> *


atleast he doesnt have to worry about the roof.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 2 2007, 03:39 PM~7159223
> *atleast he doesnt have to worry about the roof.
> *


 :biggrin: i havent been able to touch the car since i got up, i only put the bumpers n grill on.. i been working all day tryin to save up that $$$


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

whats up homie your car coming along real nice keep up the good work.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elias_@Feb 2 2007, 08:20 PM~7161136
> *whats up homie your car coming along real nice keep up the good work.
> *


  whats up with the 63? you ever gunna update me on some pics???? :biggrin:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

Nice pics Homie. Can't wait to see it Rollin' down the streets of Sebring. Laters and God Bless.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Feb 2 2007, 08:23 PM~7161162
> *Nice pics Homie. Can't wait to see it Rollin' down the streets of Sebring. Laters and God Bless.
> *


  wut up goodtime! ima hit you tomorow for that bbq!


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 2 2007, 11:27 PM~7161222
> *  wut up goodtime! ima hit you tomorow for that bbq!
> *


Orale!


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

for sure, i just finish pulling og power steering and gonna update to 605 pump,gear box. havein a hard time tooking the pitman arm off of the stock gear box.


----------



## cuttsupreme (Oct 3, 2006)

japs that is one sweet looking ride , much respect keep it up, are we gonna see it at the lowrider show ??????? :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

yep that regal lookin sick mang!! would like to see some pics though, and maybe a lil more chrome, like suspension and shit..............but i'm sure u will do that in the future...........i know $$$$$$$$ is tough on builds, i'm in the same boat.


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*car looks bad homie. :thumbsup: Lemme know if U need any help putting ur stuff back in. *


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cuttsupreme+Feb 2 2007, 08:57 PM~7161562-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea im going to chrome it out eventually, my priority now is just to get it driveable, it makes me sick looking at it sit in the driveway... id rather roll black suspension then not roll at all :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Feb 2 2007, 09:03 PM~7161622
> *car looks bad homie.  :thumbsup:  Lemme know if U need any help putting ur stuff back in.
> *


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

wut kinda setup u gonna run, cause that thing looks like a hopper with the rear all jacked up.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 2 2007, 09:05 PM~7161655
> *wut kinda setup u gonna run, cause that thing looks like a hopper with the rear all jacked up.
> *


lol i have a nice pump built, its not going to be a full time hopper, but i want it to chip when needed :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

BAAAAAAhahaha!You one skinny-ass screwy little hillbilly lookin' turd!!!!

I liked that color combo/scheme the first time i seen it on Big-Doe's big body!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 2 2007, 09:25 PM~7161876
> *BAAAAAAhahaha!You one skinny-ass screwy little hillbilly lookin' turd!!!!
> 
> I liked that color combo/scheme the first time i seen it on Big-Doe's big body!
> *


dam dogy after calling you out in paint forum you go stalking for my threads?

you must really like me


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 2 2007, 09:25 PM~7161876
> *BAAAAAAhahaha!You one skinny-ass screwy little hillbilly lookin' turd!!!!
> 
> I liked that color combo/scheme the first time i seen it on Big-Doe's big body!
> *


BTW i never knew being a cuban made me a hillbilly.... so im guessing your hummmmmmm white? but im the hillbilly? rightttttttt

werent you the one that got put to shame in the bike section? if thats you then i seen some of your "custom" bike forks...... ill leave it at that :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 2 2007, 10:26 PM~7161891
> *dam dogy after calling you out in paint forum you go stalking for my threads?
> 
> you must really like me
> *


Didn't call anyone out,if you used Omni on your car,u be lucky if that shit lasts a year.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 2 2007, 10:28 PM~7161908
> *BTW i never knew being a cuban made me a hillbilly.... so im guessing your hummmmmmm white? but im the hillbilly? rightttttttt
> 
> werent you the one that got put to shame in the bike section? if thats you then i seen some of your "custom" bike forks...... ill leave it at that  :biggrin:
> *


You smokin' the crack cocaine fool?I don't play with bikes,they're for the kids.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 2 2007, 09:28 PM~7161913
> *Didn't call anyone out,if you used Omni on your car,u be lucky if that shit lasts a year.
> *


my old trunk has been sitting in the yard for close to 2 years... you could come inspect if you want


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 2 2007, 10:30 PM~7161925
> *my old trunk has been sitting in the yard for close to 2 years... you could come inspect if you want
> *


That's where it belongs.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

well mister big talk, why dont you post some pics of your car? i hope its nothing in that players club website, them shits are buckets


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 2 2007, 10:31 PM~7161943
> *well mister big talk, why dont you post some pics of your car? i hope its nothing in that players club website, them shits are buckets
> *


That they are. 
Funny thing I see no candy on your rides,you broke or just no talent?
I seen your fab work,so I know u can't weld,don't they import anything good from Cuba? :dunno:
I see all those "sand through's" on the primer,I bet that shits full of"bull's eye's huh?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 2 2007, 09:31 PM~7161953
> *That they are.
> Funny thing I see no candy on your rides,you broke or just no talent?
> I seen your fab work,so I know u can't weld,don't they import anything good from Cuba? :dunno:
> *


you have yet to show me your car. i dont need candy to bust on you, shit having a car is being 10 steps ahead of you...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 2 2007, 10:35 PM~7161987
> *you have yet to show me your car. i dont need candy to bust on you, shit having a car is being 10 steps ahead of you...
> *


Yeah,I don't one any rides at all,you got me. :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 2 2007, 09:36 PM~7161994
> *Yeah,I don't one any rides at all,you got me. :biggrin:
> *


you still tryin to figure out how to get that powerball taken apart? :biggrin: 

you should kill yourself, youll do the world a favor


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 2 2007, 10:38 PM~7162017
> *you still tryin to figure out how to get that powerball taken apart?  :biggrin:
> 
> you should kill yourself, youll do the world a favor
> *


Fuck that!You're the EMO kid!!! :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 2 2007, 09:39 PM~7162030
> *Fuck that!You're the EMO kid!!! :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 3 2007, 12:42 AM~7162063
> *:cheesy:
> *


japs ur emo? lol dang i never noticed :biggrin: 

:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 2 2007, 09:46 PM~7162110
> *japs ur emo? lol dang i never noticed  :biggrin:
> 
> :dunno:  :biggrin:
> ...


im undercover fool hushhhhh


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

you guys got some serious hate for each other


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

this fool is the one coming on this topic talkin shit for no reason... if he dont like the car then thats an opinion. but disrespecting the owner for no damn reason.... and buddy talking shit about not having candy... come see me ill show you some talent... :uh:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 2 2007, 11:57 AM~7157409
> *fucken a week later..... finally bellsouth fixed the damn dsl...
> 
> 
> ...


 car came out sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jan 31 2007, 08:37 PM~7141706
> *nice two tone looks like mine a little! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


why cause there both regals :twak:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 3 2007, 10:42 AM~7164323
> *why cause there both regals :twak:
> *


His ride is clean! Because he took alot of time and love too build it! It is a pluse that it is a regal I like most G Bodies


----------



## lowride6969 (Jan 22, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

shit lookin real good fool keep it up!.....see ya in the M.I.A.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Feb 3 2007, 06:28 PM~7167206
> *shit lookin real good fool keep it up!.....see ya in the M.I.A.
> *


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 3 2007, 01:39 PM~7164649
> *His ride is clean! Because he took alot of time and love too build it! It is a pluse that it is a regal I like most G Bodies
> *


hey man aint nuttin to it but to do it.start stippin your shit down i swear it will go back together.ill support the project


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 3 2007, 06:31 PM~7167221
> *hey man aint nuttin to it but to do it.start stippin your shit down i swear it will go back together.ill support the project
> *


lol... mine started with " hummm i have the weekend off so let me clean up my wheel wells with the wire wheel"

after i did that i looked under and said "maybe i should do the belly"

when i started the belly i found a top so i just had to do it...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 2 2007, 10:46 PM~7162110
> *japs ur emo? lol dang i never noticed  :biggrin:
> 
> :dunno:  :biggrin:
> ...


That looks better than the boats the CUBANS come over on,hey JAP u Communist,did you carve out a coconut and paddle over?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 4 2007, 07:44 AM~7170475
> *That looks better than the boats the CUBANS come over on,hey JAP u Communist,did you carve out a coconut and paddle over?
> *


nah man i came in a innertube


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

looking good man, you goin with a black top?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Feb 4 2007, 01:11 PM~7172241
> *looking good man, you goin with a black top?
> *


yea


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 3 2007, 11:08 PM~7167736
> *lol... mine started with " hummm i have the weekend off so let me clean up my wheel wells with the wire wheel"
> 
> after i did that i looked under and said "maybe i should do the belly"
> ...


thats how it always goes


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

what a beautiful ass regal, drop tops are where its at.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty+Feb 4 2007, 04:59 PM~7173677-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  thanks


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 31 2007, 12:22 PM~7138250
> *nah, i havent seen any biaritz tops with headliners, mostly the hess & eisendharts came with them
> *


my old top i had off a biaritz had a headliner........


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 4 2007, 08:07 PM~7174811
> *my old top i had  off a biaritz had a headliner........
> *


stay out of the cock pit cabron! fuck around and get shanked! lmao


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 4 2007, 09:48 PM~7175278
> *stay out of the cock pit cabron! fuck around and get shanked! lmao
> *



that is drank ****** its drank!!!.....


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

no new pics???? you got the new top on yet???


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Feb 6 2007, 03:29 PM~7191288
> *no new pics???? you got the new top on yet???
> *


nope, just workin on dash and interior pieces,ill get the top done when i move back down south


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 6 2007, 06:58 PM~7192746
> *nope, just workin on dash and interior pieces,ill get the top done when i move back down south
> *


lol you make it sound like its years away


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 6 2007, 06:03 PM~7192812
> *lol you make it sound like its years away
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

TTT lets see some piks! take piks of the dash or SOMETHING lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 7 2007, 11:59 AM~7198649
> *TTT lets see some piks! take piks of the dash or SOMETHING lol
> *



he has no camera... why do u think he barely posts any pics as of late...


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 1 2007, 10:16 PM~7152689
> *yea those are old pics, nothing wild just a 305, hedman shorty headers,edelbrock intake,holley carb,billet distributor and a lil head work. just enough to make it pull the extra weight
> *



thats str8, I got a built 305 putting some wild 350's to shame, even my own, keep up the good trabajo


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 7 2007, 02:02 PM~7198682
> *he has no camera... why do u think he barely posts any pics as of late...
> *


YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP WHEN YOUR TALKIN TO ME!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya+Feb 7 2007, 11:20 AM~7198846-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ladies ladies, i liek my women quiet  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 7 2007, 04:26 PM~7199663
> *fuck it, if them black boys smoke them tires in the box chevys its enough power to pull a couple extra batteries  :biggrin:
> ladies ladies, i liek my women quiet   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol puto


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 7 2007, 04:47 PM~7201662
> *lol puto
> *


"convertible vert"-rick ross


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 7 2007, 11:58 PM~7204008
> *"convertible vert"-rick ross
> *


yea and? what u dont kno about convertible vert's? 























cars a Vert. and its convertible. :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dash gettin dropped off to recieve a lil leather n paint :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 8 2007, 04:16 PM~7211153
> *yea and? what u dont kno about convertible vert's?
> 
> 
> ...



what chu know about convertible bert?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 8 2007, 09:33 PM~7214626
> *what chu know about convertible bert?
> *


watchu know about yak?


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT damn no pics yet go to wal-mart and buy a cheap cam lmfao you got all that money and can not buy a cheap ass cam from wal-mart 





















j/k   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Feb 13 2007, 08:06 PM~7253147
> *TTT damn no pics yet  go to wal-mart and buy a cheap cam lmfao you got all that money and can not buy a cheap ass cam from wal-mart
> j/k     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


for some reason i lost interest in posting pics, and this topic, when the car is done, i might post pics, for now just let this topic die :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 13 2007, 09:58 PM~7253940
> *for some reason i lost interest in posting pics, and this topic, when the car is done, i might post pics, for now just let this topic die  :biggrin:
> *


say it ain't so jap say it ain't so  :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

TTT for the dead topic!.........














:cheesy: its that he wants it to be a surprise.... if u guys pay attention to the pic of it taped up in the booth you can see the penis taped out on the paper... hes now leafing that across the side and adding some shadowing..... :cheesy: .....lolol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 14 2007, 08:08 AM~7258173
> *TTT for the dead topic!.........
> :cheesy:  its that he wants it to be a surprise.... if u guys pay attention to the pic of it taped up in the booth you can see the penis taped out on the paper... hes now leafing that across the side and adding some shadowing.....  :cheesy: .....lolol
> *


 :0 :biggrin: no surprises here.... just a basic regal


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 14 2007, 10:46 AM~7258834
> *:0  :biggrin:  no surprises here.... just a basic regal
> *


with a random ass penis on the side...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 14 2007, 07:47 PM~7263700
> *with a random ass penis on the side...
> *


like the random one on your shoulder :uh: lol


----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

wud up homie!..been a minute...hows tha regal?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillTIPPINon3_@Feb 14 2007, 08:08 PM~7263861
> *wud up homie!..been a minute...hows tha regal?
> *


its there, getting a lil fiberglass and leather on the inside :biggrin:


----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

damn,,,,must be nice!
:0


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillTIPPINon3_@Feb 14 2007, 08:32 PM~7264080
> *damn,,,,must be nice!
> :0
> *


yea going for the clean hotrod look on the inside, billet etc...

sometimes i feel liek throwin a stock frame with a nice ls1 under it and some 19" billets


----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

somethin real clean is what i'm hearing!!
that hot rod look is hella nice!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 14 2007, 11:06 PM~7263843
> *like the random one on your shoulder  :uh: lol
> *


dont act like uve never woken up with a random penis on ur shoulder. :uh:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 14 2007, 08:42 PM~7264179
> *dont act like uve never woken up with a random penis on ur shoulder.  :uh:
> *


keep the gayness off my post an put in on miami fest, where youg ys post yoru drunken pics :biggrin:


----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

keep up tha good work homie,,...Regal is lookin good...i'll post some pics of my Regals face-lift next month! :0 :0 :0 
i'll holla atcha later homie..


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 14 2007, 11:35 PM~7264107
> *yea going for the clean hotrod look on the inside, billet etc...
> 
> sometimes i feel liek throwin a stock frame with a nice ls1 under it and some 19" billets
> *



you mean the way you should have done it from the begining....j/k i think your regal is bad ass....its actually inspiring me 2 repaint the impala 2 tone and throwin the top half candy and keepin the bottom half the same pearl


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 15 2007, 01:42 PM~7269851
> *you mean the way you should have done it from the begining....j/k i think your regal is bad ass....its actually inspiring me 2 repaint the impala 2 tone and throwin the top half candy and keepin the bottom half the same pearl
> *


:biggrin: cut the roof too :biggrin: i heard lebaron tops work on it :roflmao:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 15 2007, 08:59 PM~7272026
> *:biggrin:  cut the roof too  :biggrin:  i heard lebaron tops work on it :roflmao:
> *




no its ok i like having a solid roof over my head you never know when some shit like this might happen again and ima needs some trusty metal over my head


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 16 2007, 07:28 AM~7276212
> *no its ok i like having a solid roof over my head you never know when some shit like this might happen again and ima needs some trusty metal over my head
> 
> 
> ...


reinforce the top rack :biggrin: or chromed out roll bar


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

I LOVE THE REGAL HOMIE. I'LL BE WAITING TO SEE IT IN LRM. I CAN'T SAY THAT I'VE SEEN TO MANY REGALS GO THROUGH WHAT YOU HAVE DONE WITH YOUR. GOOD LUCK AND DAMN GOOD WORK. VERY INSPIRING.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Feb 16 2007, 11:44 PM~7283886
> *I LOVE THE REGAL HOMIE. I'LL BE WAITING TO SEE IT IN LRM. I CAN'T SAY THAT I'VE SEEN TO MANY REGALS GO THROUGH WHAT YOU HAVE DONE WITH YOUR. GOOD LUCK AND DAMN GOOD WORK. VERY INSPIRING.
> *


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

TTT for that snug fitting car cover :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 18 2007, 08:18 PM~7293736
> *TTT for that snug fitting car cover :biggrin:
> *


you liek dat :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

car hasnt been washed yet  and before anyone starts with the "wheres the chrome" its on coming soon....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

interior gutted, but pics of the dash coming soon :biggrin: and if I see anyone jockin in it ima slap them


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 19 2007, 11:26 AM~7297044
> *car hasnt been washed yet    and before anyone starts with the "wheres the chrome" its on coming soon....
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie
mines gettin a make over but no time to work on it latly


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

^ yea i always check your build up. cas lookin nice :biggrin: guna need some head n shoulders with all that flake


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 19 2007, 11:33 AM~7297087
> *^ yea i always check your build up. cas lookin nice :biggrin:  guna need some head n shoulders with all that flake
> *


waiting for it to get wormer around hear aint no fun workin in this -30 wether 
after summer im adding some gold leafing and pinstriping. its not that much flake onlt 2 pounds :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Feb 19 2007, 09:37 AM~7297104
> *waiting for it to get wormer around hear aint no fun workin in this -30 wether
> after summer im adding some gold leafing and pinstriping. its not that much flake onlt 2 pounds :biggrin:
> *


same here, im waiting to move so i coudl wet sand and shoot some leafin and striping on it, you got balls though workin in cold weather, if its under 50 here i stay in bed :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hey jap, whats up with the top? u gonna get it covered up? i cant wait to see the nterior


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 19 2007, 10:31 AM~7297072
> *interior gutted, but pics of the dash coming soon  :biggrin: and if I see anyone jockin in it ima slap them
> 
> 
> ...



looking good man :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Feb 19 2007, 02:44 PM~7299404
> *hey jap, whats up with the top? u gonna get it covered up? i cant wait to see the nterior
> *


saving money to get it done, top is expensive to do, the dash is fiberglass'd and painted (top half goes wraped in leather). I dropped it off to get done but the guy is slacking so well see, the smooth and painted lower portion flows into the smoothed lower section of the door panels and rear panels, i want clean interior,nothing over done or flashy


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

it doesnt look to good in the pic, but everythign is so smooth n black it looks like platinum lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i had to donate a camera to the japs vert regal foundation to get some damn pics in this shit....lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 19 2007, 08:16 PM~7302190
> *i had to donate a camera to the japs vert regal foundation to get some damn pics in this shit....lol
> *


 :biggrin: im gunna pawn it for beer money :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 19 2007, 08:22 PM~7302270
> *:biggrin:  im gunna pawn it for beer money  :biggrin:
> *



:0 drink one for me


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Feb 19 2007, 08:35 PM~7302442
> *:0 drink one for me
> *


one what? a quart? :biggrin:


----------



## regulz (Mar 10, 2006)

thought i was the only one that wanted to glass th dash almost factory style....well i got u on one thing....a/c vents
and they work :0 lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regulz_@Feb 19 2007, 09:52 PM~7303487
> *thought i was the only one that wanted to glass th dash almost factory style....well i got u on one thing....a/c vents
> and they work :0 lol
> *


a/c is over rated. if its too hot i just drop the top :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

thats what im sayin!

i dont have a/c so i wanna cut the roof off, its free and easy!


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 19 2007, 07:47 PM~7301817
> *saving money to get it done, top is expensive to do, the dash is fiberglass'd and painted (top half goes wraped in leather). I dropped it off to get done but the guy is slacking so well see, the smooth and painted lower portion flows into the smoothed lower section of the door panels and rear panels, i want clean interior,nothing over done or flashy
> 
> 
> ...


yea fukin jeff..ill get on him to finish them..sorry about the week vacation..i got to get away from the shop sometimes... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i thought this car burnt in a garage fire??


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 21 2007, 05:42 AM~7314772
> *i thought this car burnt in a garage fire??
> *



lol.... apparently it didnt.... :cheesy:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 21 2007, 04:42 AM~7314772
> *i thought this car burnt in a garage fire??
> *


it did, can you see the car is bright red? :biggrin:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 13 2006, 08:14 PM~6168023
> *heres one...
> 
> 
> ...


WHO EVER DID THAT TO THAT CAR NEEDS TO BE SLAPED :nono: :nono: :barf:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Wassup Japsw20, the motor looks clean, did you replace any of the internal components of the motor like cams, pistons etc.., just curious because I barely picked up my small block and I'm trying to put together a parts list, any recommendations?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Feb 20 2007, 11:33 AM~7307526
> *thats what im sayin!
> 
> i dont have a/c so i wanna cut the roof off, its free and easy!
> *


sliding rag top homie.....


----------



## regulz (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 20 2007, 10:55 AM~7307086
> *a/c is over rated. if its too hot i just drop the top :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :angry: 
LOL


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS+Feb 21 2007, 01:01 PM~7317507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cam was changed, pistons were gone over and checked but they were perfect. the motor was originally low miles


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info bro


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 21 2007, 08:18 PM~7321391
> *why? thats bad ass
> *


that is not bad ass regals DONT look good with the top cut off thats just me
thay look better with top on


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Feb 23 2007, 05:51 PM~7338388
> *that is not bad ass regals DONT look good with the top cut off thats just me
> thay look better with top on
> *


well then your gay.. :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i think a vert model looks good and shoulda been offered..

as long as its done right and not no hack job...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 23 2007, 08:07 PM~7339286
> *i think a vert model looks good and shoulda been offered..
> 
> as long as its done right and not no hack job...
> *


quality work is wuality work, even if its a geo metro with quality work it gets my respect


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Feb 23 2007, 07:51 PM~7338388
> *that is not bad ass regals DONT look good with the top cut off thats just me
> thay look better with top on
> *


everything looks better with no top :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 23 2007, 09:26 PM~7339406
> *everything looks better with no top :cheesy:
> *


especially women :cheesy:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 23 2007, 08:26 PM~7339406
> *everything looks better with no top :cheesy:
> *


agreed, but in some situations the option to put a top on is nice :biggrin: 

on a side note i have some gold almost ready to go on the car :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 24 2007, 02:21 AM~7340512
> *agreed, but in some situations the option to put a top on is nice  :biggrin:
> 
> on a side note i have some gold almost ready to go on the car  :biggrin:
> *


where the pics at?? lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

the japs is always up to no good :cheesy: 


















lolol looking like pierre helping you out too


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 24 2007, 12:18 PM~7342444
> *where the pics at?? lol
> *


in my pants.. lol j.p ill take pics of everythign on the car, now im just stocking up on parts, steerin wheel, brakes etc...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 23 2007, 10:56 PM~7339604
> *especially women  :cheesy:
> *


i like my women like i like my cars=black and topless :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 25 2007, 04:40 AM~7346241
> *i like my women like i like my cars=black and topless :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :ugh: :barf: .... il roll skinny whites :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

its official... DICKIES EDITION :biggrin:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

that looks cool


do you have any in progress pics of the frame wrap


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Feb 27 2007, 05:36 PM~7366639
> *that looks cool
> do you have any in progress pics of the frame wrap
> *


nah only the pics posted


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 27 2007, 05:40 PM~7366689
> *nah only the pics posted
> *


damn it would have been cool to see that

looking forward to seeing it done and hittin inches


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Feb 27 2007, 05:49 PM~7366774
> *damn it would have been cool to see that
> 
> looking forward to seeing it done and hittin inches
> *


yea i cant wait to get it done


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

i found a few, dont know if i posted these before


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*dam homie alotta progress on the ride.*


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 27 2007, 07:35 PM~7366631
> *its official... DICKIES EDITION  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice  im glassing mine and rollin gator and ostrige with a fantom gator top
but thats for next year


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

yo jap, i just wanted to say, the dickies edition it the most original idea i have heard in awhile. i only wish i thought of it first. its original. i might copy you in the future, maybe itll start a fad. dickies are tough, and so is your vert.
:thumbup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

that steering wheel looks firmilliar.....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Feb 27 2007, 11:33 PM~7370235
> *yo jap, i just wanted to say, the dickies edition it the most original idea i have heard in awhile. i only wish i thought of it first. its original. i might copy you in the future, maybe itll start a fad. dickies are tough, and so is your vert.
> :thumbup:
> *


i got a dickies top going on it too, cell phone pocket and all :biggrin: i got the wheel i my job for 30 bucks with billet adapter :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i hate you
i pait 100 for mines

really though, im excited to see the finished product


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Feb 28 2007, 12:37 PM~7373525
> *i hate you
> i pait 100 for mines
> 
> ...


you and me, im tired of seeing it parked in the garage  im gunna start the rack this week


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: japSW20, oldskool6six, *FairyTales*, gonzalo94541

que bola consolte?! :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

any more pics lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Feb 28 2007, 07:29 PM~7376530
> *any more pics lol
> *


nothing realy worth taking pics of yet


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 27 2007, 05:35 PM~7366631
> *its official... DICKIES EDITION  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



:0 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

SORRY GOT TIRED OF HAVING TO KEEP SEACHING FOR PICS


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

slowly coming along...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

color on the rims? red top? lookin good


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 4 2007, 08:40 PM~7406749
> *slowly coming along...
> 
> 
> ...


looking goood post more pics as u do shit


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 4 2007, 08:40 PM~7406749
> *slowly coming along...
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: That's looking baaad as fawk :biggrin:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT FOR A CLEAN RIDE. CAN'T WAIT FOR THE FINISHED PRODUCT. 
"DICKIES" EDITION? YOU GOTS TO LOVE THAT IDEA. MUCH RESPECT. TTT FOR A CLEAN ASS RIDE. 
"GOODTIMES"


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Mar 6 2007, 05:45 AM~7417639-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie  




> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 9 2007, 08:44 AM~7443822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 4 2007, 09:40 PM~7406749
> *slowly coming along...
> 
> 
> ...



Looking real good....almost ready to go racing!!! :cheesy:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 9 2007, 09:49 AM~7444200
> *Looking real good....almost ready to go racing!!!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

yo wats up have u done the top? wen will it be done? Tampa? LAst laff ?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Mar 11 2007, 08:00 PM~7457494
> *yo wats up have u done the top? wen will it be done? Tampa? LAst laff ?
> *


no and no, little more motor work getting done so i could drop it off at the best of the best to egt the top done


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 8 2005, 05:51 PM~3563091
> *hey peoples,just picked up this regal t-type for dirt cheap and gunna start the body work soon heres some pics,ill update as i get into the bodywork,any suggestion/comments post them up and if anyone has a trunk,or front and back fillers let me know,and if you have a t-type hood too
> 
> 
> ...


Hey kickin this one back up. :biggrin: 
Much props for bringin her back up from this.
I followed the build the first time and then now and still cant believe its the same car.








You kno the GN a T-Type nuts a hatin you LOL.  :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Mar 11 2007, 08:32 PM~7457842
> *Hey kickin this one back up. :biggrin:
> Much props for bringin her back up from this.
> I followed the build the first time and then now and still cant believe its the same car.
> ...


dam it has come a long ways  this dam regal has been a pain in my pocket


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam thos epics bringin a tear to my eye lol even my old impala in he back ground


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 11 2007, 09:39 PM~7457902
> *dam it has come a long ways   this dam regal has been a pain in my pocket
> *


All you guys postin these builds motivates the hell out of me.
I was just goin to repaint my ride but.... I got a niche to frame up. I just brought home a donor I'm goin to but the frame up on the donor complete then swap my body then paint her. I got the donor so my ride can still roll while the frame comes along. I give myself a year so no need have car off my frame for the year. :biggrin:
I'll have a build up topic commin soon after wifeys 58 is done
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=247522


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Mar 11 2007, 08:48 PM~7457977
> *All you guys postin these builds motivates the hell out of me.
> I was just goin to repaint my ride but.... I got a niche to frame up. I just brought home a donor I'm goin to but the frame up on the donor complete then swap my body then paint her. I got the donor so my ride can still roll while the frame comes along. I give myself a year so no need have car off my frame for the year. :biggrin:
> *


good planin, i was going to do the same but one thing led to another and the body came off.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

This t-type HAS come a long way :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

look what i just happened to come across on youtube!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfvPZqK0fJY

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kfvPZqK0fJY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kfvPZqK0fJY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 11 2007, 10:26 PM~7458900
> *look what i just happened to come across on youtube!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfvPZqK0fJY
> ...


yea trick or treat made that


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol i was bored as hell tryna learn how to use the video maker shit...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 12 2007, 09:09 AM~7460710
> *lol i was bored as hell tryna learn how to use the video maker shit...
> *


i just watched it came at nice as fuck is it hard to use that video maker?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Mar 12 2007, 01:50 PM~7462194
> *i just watched it came at nice as fuck is it hard to use that video maker?
> *


no very easy actually... but i had just discovered my computer had it....lol so i was rfucken with it... an only thing i had a SHITLOAD ofpics of... was the japs regal...lol


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

lol str8


----------



## jabo. (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Mar 11 2007, 08:32 PM~7457842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS OF THIS CAR ??? I think I just decided how im gonna paint my Regal..


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jabo._@Mar 14 2007, 02:27 AM~7474695
> *MORE PICS OF THIS CAR ??? I think I just decided how im gonna paint my Regal..
> *


thats the same car, the first it was built lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

:0


----------



## jabo. (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 14 2007, 12:23 PM~7477033
> *thats the same car, the first it was built lol
> *


ohh hsit my bad...grey with the black out grill and headlight bezels looked tight with the wires...its not somehtin you see everyday..think I might do the same with mine.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jabo._@Mar 14 2007, 06:30 PM~7479509
> *ohh hsit my bad...grey with the black out grill and headlight bezels looked tight with the wires...its not somehtin you see everyday..think I might do the same with mine.
> *


go for it, i wanted to keep some of the gn/t-type look to it


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

have u put the top on it ?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 11 2007, 10:50 PM~7457987
> *good planin, i was going to do the same but one thing led to another and HER TOP came off.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I SEE YA DOG NICE CAR KEEP IT UP


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas+Mar 15 2007, 12:19 PM~7484478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 15 2007, 05:37 PM~7486342
> *nah no time, i might just put it off until i move, I dont like keeping it out of my sight especially not in a shop
> 
> *


lol so then just go to a shop and sit there and wait i know a guy that will do it made cheap i gave eric the number he did my fleetwood top tuxedo black for 275 : )


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Mar 15 2007, 06:05 PM~7486491
> *lol so then just go to a shop and sit there and wait i know a guy that will do it made cheap i gave eric the number he did my fleetwood top tuxedo black for 275 :  )
> *


im having the best in miami do it, quality cost$$


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 15 2007, 09:19 PM~7486572
> *im having the best in miami do it, quality cost$$
> *



nunez??....or that souther upholstery shop???...by the way you need 2 bring that shit down 2 miami already and hit the beach with that focker...or the fishin holes with the rods hanging out with the top down


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Mar 16 2007, 10:58 AM~7490937
> *nunez??....or that souther upholstery shop???...by the way you need 2 bring that shit down 2 miami already and hit the beach with that focker...or the fishin holes with the rods hanging out with the top down
> *


soon it will be done, i was working on the setup until it started to pour rain, first time the car sees rain


----------



## Cadi-Lac'n (Dec 11, 2006)

damn,poor car, i hate rain :angry:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

you did a pretty good job with the top . nice. did you enjoy fitting the frame back with the body? lol shits a mission to try and not scrape the frame when its rubbing against the body.. nice job


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 16 2007, 06:01 PM~7493257
> *you did a pretty good job with the top . nice. did you enjoy fitting the frame back with the body? lol  shits a mission to try and not scrape the frame when its rubbing against the body..  nice job
> *


it was a pain in the ass, the side of frame got scratched up cause my frame is boxed in 1/4 so the rocker rubs on the frame on both sides


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*damn homie...the ride is looking clllllllleaaaaaaaaan*


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Mar 17 2007, 11:43 AM~7496642
> *damn homie...the ride is looking clllllllleaaaaaaaaan
> *



ZAPOTECO RIGHT HERE :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

i like how it looks with all the black it looks clean as fuck


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 16 2007, 07:07 PM~7493289
> *it was a pain in the ass, the side of frame got scratched up cause my frame is boxed in 1/4 so the rocker rubs on the frame on both sides
> *



that shit hurts. if you wish to powder coat in the future let me know. ill get it done for cheap.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 17 2007, 03:44 PM~7497652
> *that shit hurts. if you wish to powder coat in the future let me know. ill get it done for cheap.
> *


lol that frame aint coming back off :happysad: this is going to be the last lowrider i build, im saving up to buy the new EVO when it comes out


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 17 2007, 07:38 PM~7498060
> *lol that frame aint coming back off  :happysad: this is going to be the last lowrider i build, im saving up to buy the new EVO when it comes out
> *


WHY SAVE UP WHEN YOU CAN SELL THE REGAL? :biggrin: HIT ME UP,I'LL HELP YOU OUT BUY THAT EVO.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Mar 17 2007, 05:48 PM~7498091
> *WHY SAVE UP WHEN YOU CAN SELL THE REGAL? :biggrin:  HIT ME UP,I'LL HELP YOU OUT BUY THAT EVO.
> *


lol hush you im under the influence


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

ok fine you pay 75% of it when it drops, which is somewhere in the 24-25g range :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 17 2007, 07:51 PM~7498104
> *ok fine you pay 75% of it when it drops, which is somewhere in the 24-25g range  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL GIVE U A 7000 DOLLAR 383 STROKER MOTOR A 3 PACK OF GUM AND A T-TOP REGAL WITH A WHOLE LOT OF EXTRA SHIT :biggrin: ,























NAH WE'LL SEE HOW IM DOIN MONEY WISE WHEN THE TIME COMES  




I'LL EVEN TOSS IN A CASE OF CORONA :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Mar 17 2007, 05:55 PM~7498125
> *I'LL GIVE U A 7000 DOLLAR 383 STROKER MOTOR A 3 PACK OF GUM AND A T-TOP REGAL WITH A WHOLE LOT OF EXTRA SHIT :biggrin: ,
> NAH WE'LL SEE HOW IM DOIN MONEY WISE WHEN THE TIME COMES
> I'LL EVEN TOSS IN A CASE OF CORONA :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 17 2007, 07:57 PM~7498131
> *:0
> *


AY JAP YOU KNOW ANY GOOD WELDERS IN CENT. FLA.?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Mar 17 2007, 05:59 PM~7498139
> *AY JAP YOU KNOW ANY GOOD WELDERS IN CENT. FLA.?
> *


what you need done?
im down, bring a 6 pack and were good


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 17 2007, 08:02 PM~7498148
> *what you need done?
> im down, bring a 6 pack and were good
> 
> ...


ARENT YOU LEAVING SOON?
I NEED ALOT OF WORK DONE,I GOT A PARTS CAR AND I WANNA TAKE THE FRAME OFF,WRAP IT AND LIFT IT.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Mar 17 2007, 06:04 PM~7498155
> *ARENT YOU LEAVING SOON?
> I NEED ALOT OF WORK DONE,I GOT A PARTS CAR AND I WANNA TAKE THE FRAME OFF,WRAP IT AND LIFT IT.
> *


yea in a few weeks. FINALLY!

oh yea im ditching the 4 link in the back for now, goign back to stock uppers and 10's in the back


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 17 2007, 08:07 PM~7498166
> *yea in a few weeks. FINALLY!
> 
> oh yea im ditching the 4 link in the back for now, goign back to stock uppers and 10's in the back
> *


DID YOU RUN THE CAR YET?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Mar 17 2007, 06:09 PM~7498174
> *DID YOU RUN THE CAR YET?
> *


i cranked it up yesterday, timing is a lil off so i gotta pull the dist. sounds mean as fuck though :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 17 2007, 08:11 PM~7498184
> *i cranked it up yesterday, timing is a lil off so i gotta pull the dist. sounds mean as fuck though  :biggrin:
> *


how much u want for the rearend? :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Mar 17 2007, 08:15 PM~7498199
> *how much u want for the rearend? :biggrin:
> *


OH YOU'RE JUST GONNA FUCK WITH THE TRAILING ARMS  , U KNOW ANYONE WITH A T-TYPE PARTS CAR?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Mar 17 2007, 06:23 PM~7498238
> *OH  YOU'RE JUST GONNA FUCK WITH THE TRAILING ARMS  , U KNOW ANYONE WITH A T-TYPE PARTS CAR?
> *


what do you need? i know of a 86 GN


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 17 2007, 08:44 PM~7498322
> *what do you need? i know of a 86 GN
> *


I NEED A 8.5 REAREND,THE SAME ONE YOU GOT :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 17 2007, 06:02 PM~7498148
> *what you need done?
> im down, bring a 6 pack and were good
> 
> ...


ARE U GOING TO PAINT THE TRUNK JAMS ?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Mar 17 2007, 07:29 PM~7498500
> *ARE U GOING TO PAINT THE TRUNK JAMS ?
> *


of course, no cut corners here.. i left them unpainted until i get the setup in and finished so they wont get scratched


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Mar 17 2007, 09:17 PM~7498450
> *I NEED A 8.5 REAREND,THE SAME ONE YOU GOT :biggrin:
> *


?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Mar 17 2007, 08:51 PM~7498897
> *?
> *


want the motor 2?


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 17 2007, 10:52 PM~7498904
> *want the motor 2?
> *


OUT OF A 86?HOW MUCH?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Mar 17 2007, 09:05 PM~7498958
> *OUT OF A 86?HOW MUCH?
> *


ill let you know, ima get in touch with him tomorow


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 17 2007, 11:19 PM~7499007
> *ill let you know, ima get in touch with him tomorow
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT  PM ME WITH THE INFO


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

did you put a spoiler on it?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Mar 17 2007, 10:59 PM~7499405
> *did you put a spoiler on it?
> *


its factory


----------



## ghettocomission (Jun 17, 2006)

rony someone selling a g/n let me know sir and when u finally coming down holla at me


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghettocomission_@Mar 20 2007, 06:29 PM~7517301
> *rony someone selling a g/n let me know sir and when u finally coming down holla at me
> *


its very HOT


----------



## ghettocomission (Jun 17, 2006)

fk it lol holla at me tomm if your down here


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

TTT


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Mar 26 2007, 01:24 PM~7554626
> *TTT
> *


car goes on trailer this week back to its final county, the COUNTY OF DADE :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 14 2007, 03:29 PM~7477066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


watch out, killer dog!!! :0


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 27 2007, 05:36 AM~7559624
> *watch out, killer dog!!! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SORRY :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 18 2007, 04:49 PM~7501726
> *its factory
> *


 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7562535


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Mar 11 2007, 10:32 PM~7457842
> *Hey kickin this one back up. :biggrin:
> Much props for bringin her back up from this.
> I followed the build the first time and then now and still cant believe its the same car.
> ...


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 26 2007, 08:02 PM~7556995
> *car goes on trailer this week back to its final county, the COUNTY OF DADE  :biggrin:
> *


lol damn how many times is it gunna get trailered down there and not drove??? lol




















j/k homie clean ride


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

how much longer do you have to work on it?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Mar 27 2007, 03:38 PM~7563803
> *lol damn how many times is it gunna get trailered down there and not drove??? lol
> j/k homie  clean ride
> *


 :uh: sure let me drive a car with no roof and gutted interior 180 miles


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 28 2007, 06:35 AM~7567677
> *how much longer do you have to work on it?
> *


for ever :biggrin: or until i get bored of it and put it forsale


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

art is never done. and when its "done", its overdone. :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 28 2007, 07:35 AM~7567677
> *how much longer do you have to work on it?
> *


he has to hurry up and finish it before it starts snowing and gets snowed in....lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 28 2007, 09:51 AM~7568807
> *he has to hurry up and finish it before it starts snowing and gets snowed in....lol
> *


cant get caught driving with no top :nono: unless its a female with a nice rack :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

HOT REGAL KEEP IT UP


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 28 2007, 10:22 AM~7568181
> *for ever  :biggrin: or until i get bored of it and put it forsale
> *


didnt you join the air force or something, maybe that was someone else...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 28 2007, 11:51 PM~7574818
> *didnt you join the air force or something, maybe that was someone else...
> *


yup, but shit came up if you know what i mean


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

does it involve pee?


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

seen this shit and i just had 2 post it,that explains it!............











ALIEN INTELLIGENCE IS BEHIND THIS BUILD!!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81+Mar 30 2007, 02:17 PM~7586236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

lmao


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 19 2007, 12:26 PM~7297044
> *car hasnt been washed yet    and before anyone starts with the "wheres the chrome" its on coming soon....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

bummer dude...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Apr 1 2007, 09:05 PM~7598916
> *bummer dude...
> *


oh well :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin: drove the car today for the first time, roast the back tires off when you touch it, but hard to steer and the turning radius is worse then a 18wheeler, i think im downsizing on a-arms :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## regulz (Mar 10, 2006)

hope u know when u sell it i got 1st dibs


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 2 2007, 04:14 PM~7604271
> *:biggrin: drove the car today for the first time, roast the back tires off when you touch it, but hard to steer and the turning radius is worse then a 18wheeler, i think im downsizing on a-arms  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks tight but u shouldnt down size in a arms is it already in miami ? ?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regulz+Apr 2 2007, 10:31 PM~7607045-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will be this weekend, i thought the same with the a-arms,but its going to be hard to drive like that, im goign to hook up the power steering today to see if its any better


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

hit the switch ***** what it do


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 3 2007, 09:44 AM~7609378
> *bring me the $$
> 
> will be this weekend, i thought the same with the a-arms,but its going to be hard to drive like that, im goign to hook up the power steering today to see if its any better
> *


ofcourse wit the power steering it will be better


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Apr 3 2007, 01:02 PM~7610737
> *hit the switch ***** what it do
> *


soon... very soon


----------



## regulz (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 3 2007, 09:44 AM~7609378
> *bring me the $$
> 
> 
> *


due time.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regulz_@Apr 3 2007, 08:48 PM~7613819
> *due time.
> *


LMK im in need of a new toy. $$ talks bull shit walks :yes:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 3 2007, 09:45 PM~7614189
> *LMK im in need of a new toy. $$ talks bull shit walks :yes:
> *


LOL


----------



## regulz (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 3 2007, 09:45 PM~7614189
> *LMK im in need of a new toy. $$ talks bull shit walks :yes:
> *


looks like ima be walking for a while  
but ill let you know when im done. :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regulz_@Apr 5 2007, 08:51 PM~7628084
> *looks like ima be walking for a while
> but ill let you know when im done. :biggrin:
> *


its yours for the low price of 


$.............. :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Apr 1 2007, 10:45 AM~7595018
> *:biggrin:
> *


That's some nasty orange peel,u should have painted it jacked up,i see primer on the bottom of the quarters. :dunno:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 6 2007, 11:14 AM~7631643
> *That's some nasty orange peel,u should have painted it jacked up,i see primer on the bottom of the quarters. :dunno:
> *


yea i did the orage peel on purpose to give it that textured look


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 6 2007, 12:29 PM~7631739
> *yea i did the orage peel on purpose to give it that textured look
> *


And the Primer spots for the Cuban hillbilly look? :dunno:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 6 2007, 11:45 AM~7631860
> *And the Primer spots for the Cuban hillbilly look? :dunno:
> *


nothing a rag with lacquer thinner cant take care of


of course the cars not getting wetsanded, leafed and stripped though :uh:


----------



## T_LaMaR1987 (Apr 6, 2007)

wonderin of you gonna use any high grade rubber for your coil springs????????????


----------



## T_LaMaR1987 (Apr 6, 2007)

will you be able to do anything about the butterfly effect on the front wheels and all that


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 5 2007, 09:43 PM~7628459
> *its yours for the low price of
> $.............. :biggrin:
> *


ill give u $.o2 lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 8 2007, 12:48 PM~7644003
> *ill give u $.o2  lol
> *


sorry already traded it for a pinto


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 8 2007, 12:51 PM~7644024
> *sorry already traded it for a pinto
> *


"lucky"


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 2 2007, 05:16 PM~7604284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you made it a convertible vert :0 :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2007, 05:06 PM~7645233
> *you made it a convertible vert  :0  :biggrin:
> *


yea ross style


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

WHATS UP WITH THE DAMN TOP :angry: .... :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Apr 8 2007, 05:39 PM~7645414
> *WHATS UP WITH THE DAMN TOP :angry: .... :biggrin:
> *


slacking... still moving all my shit to the new house


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 8 2007, 05:40 PM~7645425
> *slacking... still moving all my shit to the new house
> *


u got to finish it already


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 8 2007, 06:35 PM~7645756
> *u got to finish it already
> *


maybe next year lol....


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

do u have more pix of the front cylander mounts and more info on how u did it.
also did u put the bridge under the stock spring pocket in the back?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Apr 8 2007, 11:04 PM~7647675
> *do u have more pix of the front cylander mounts and more info on how u did it.
> also did u put the bridge under the stock spring pocket in the back?
> *


yea bridge sits under the stock ears in th eback, i notched them so the bridge sits ihgher up in them 
up front is just plated and redrilled


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2007, 08:06 PM~7645233
> *you made it a convertible vert  :0  :biggrin:
> *


as opposed to what?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e+Apr 9 2007, 08:34 PM~7653846-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

got the carb problems worked out, took it for a spin :biggrin:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

"alignment" looks off lol

roads must be real nice through that crystal clear windshield :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Looks real nice u got to get a top and mirrors and u are ready to ride lol


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 10 2007, 08:29 AM~7657155
> *got the carb problems worked out, took it for  a spin  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




looks really good rony


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Apr 10 2007, 12:00 PM~7658719
> *"alignment" looks off lol
> 
> roads must be real nice through that crystal clear windshield :biggrin:
> *


lmao they gunna look at me funny when i go take it to get the tierods adjsuted


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 10 2007, 10:16 PM~7662257
> *lmao they gunna look at me funny when i go take it to get the tierods adjsuted
> *


i do it in my driveway with a 2 x 4. 1/2" wrench, and some channel locks


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Apr 10 2007, 07:30 PM~7662353
> *i do it in my driveway with a 2 x 4. 1/2" wrench, and some channel locks
> *


doesnt work for me, with the tires leaning so much they need to be perfect or i get one wheel dragging.


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 10 2007, 08:29 AM~7657155
> *got the carb problems worked out, took it for  a spin  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Dam cabron lookin mean as fuk


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marquison14zz_@Apr 10 2007, 08:10 PM~7662714
> *Dam cabron lookin mean as fuk
> *


thanks caveza de pinga


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

U SHOULD SELL IT :uh: :dunno: :dunno: 
WHATS UP WITH THE REAREND?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 10 2007, 11:29 AM~7657155
> *got the carb problems worked out, took it for  a spin  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats crazy :0


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Apr 11 2007, 01:42 AM~7664787
> *U SHOULD SELL IT :uh:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> WHATS UP WITH THE REAREND?
> *


you got money? and whats wrong with the rear end?


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 10 2007, 09:16 PM~7662257
> *lmao they gunna look at me funny when i go take it to get the tierods adjsuted
> *


yea yea take it to a firestone and take pics of the guys face when u say it...

shit they might not touch it lol


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 10 2007, 08:11 PM~7662733
> *thanks caveza de pinga
> *


No problem Cabeza de Verga


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Thats a really nice Regal , good job on the top.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya+Apr 11 2007, 01:05 PM~7668097-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

shit looks klean :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 11 2007, 12:39 PM~7666852
> *you got money? and whats wrong with the rear end?
> *


 :biggrin: OUT THE TOP ON THEN WE'LL TALK  ,HAS THE GUY WITH GN GOT BACK TO U?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Apr 11 2007, 11:24 PM~7672874
> *:biggrin: OUT THE TOP ON THEN WE'LL TALK  ,HAS THE GUY WITH GN GOT BACK TO U?
> *


sold the enitre car, what parts you looking for, ill search around the turbo forums


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

wrong topic :uh:


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

:angry: I THINK IM HATING WORKING TOP!!!


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*BUMP FOR A BAD ASS RIDE*


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Apr 12 2007, 04:04 PM~7677344
> *did you ever stop and think, maybe i need to take a notch out of the upper a arm because its hitting my cylinder?
> *


HUH?? i have no idea what you meant by this


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

yo jap shit looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## regulz (Mar 10, 2006)

looking nice


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 9 2007, 12:04 PM~7650083
> *yea bridge sits under the stock ears in th eback, i notched them so the bridge sits ihgher up in them
> up front is just plated and redrilled
> *



Why didnt u cut the spring pocket out completly instead of the way you did it?

For the front i saw that u cut most of the a-arm mount out, how did u keep everything aligned. pix if possible

nice ride, doin great work


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Dam that shit looking Serious


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 10 2007, 09:29 AM~7657155
> *got the carb problems worked out, took it for  a spin  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


stallin on the trunk jamb yeh?.....lolol


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION+Apr 12 2007, 11:07 PM~7681081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 13 2007, 11:36 AM~7683253
> *
> before i cut the a-arm i weld 1/4 rebar across to keep everything aligned after i cut, and the back bridge was put on with the body when i first juiced it, so i just left it incase i ever decide to run shocks in factory location
> 
> ...


IT MUST BE A FLAWDA THANG,I'LL BUST OUT MY REGAL IN 2011


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Apr 15 2007, 10:09 PM~7699596
> *IT MUST BE A FLAWDA THANG,I'LL BUST OUT MY REGAL IN 2011
> *



lol just in time for my regal to be finished too we can debut them together...lol


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

nice.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr, 07:09 PM~7677784
> *HUH?? i have no idea what you meant by this
> *


wrong topic, it was supposed to go into that topic where dude couldnt get full lock up in the front, and i was drunk... :uh:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 16 2007, 03:32 PM~7704152
> *lol just in time for my regal to be finished too we can debut them together...lol
> *


COO  THEY SHOULD BE CLASSICS BY THEN


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

TTT anything new the top? ? ?


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

THE PAINT CAME OUT GOOD. CANT STOP LOOKIN AT THE LEAN ON THE FRON END. NICE.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 17 2007, 09:59 PM~7716790
> *THE PAINT CAME OUT GOOD. CANT STOP LOOKIN AT THE LEAN ON THE FRON END. NICE.
> *


  cars mia bound waiting for the best to get on the top :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

nunez brothers in Hialeah. hell do it for like 1k. go to him for the rag. my advice. that guys work is perfect


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 21 2007, 09:10 PM~7744945
> *nunez brothers in Hialeah. hell do it for like 1k. go to him for the rag. my advice. that guys work is perfect
> *


Dam thats alot i know i guy doing vert tops for 400 and he did the top on my fleet for 375 and it looked factory :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds+Apr 21 2007, 09:10 PM~7744945-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chicho is doin it


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

kool is it almost doone ? all ur missing is the "Dickies" top rite


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

nothing new keep it posted with new updates will it be at the street of gold picnic


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 30 2007, 03:03 PM~7804414
> *nothing new keep it posted with new updates will it be at the street of gold picnic
> *



no new pictures..


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 2 2007, 07:49 AM~7817725
> *no new pictures..
> *


x2 TTT I hope we see it may 12 at street of gold :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 2 2007, 06:38 PM~7822062
> *x2 TTT I hope we see it may 12 at street of gold  :biggrin:
> *



i hope i see it may 12th...lol although the church where they have their shows is down the street from japs house.... i got some cell fone video footage of the japs moving the regal in his yard from earlier today...lol havent uploaded it yet


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

LOl Str8 its at the church rite there off of Oakechobeeeee and le june rite shit even if it has to be pushed there Lets see it is the top done ? ?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Yo erik how about your regal are we almost there


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 4 2007, 01:08 PM~7835169
> *
> *


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 3 2007, 02:30 PM~7828113
> *LOl Str8 its at the church rite there off of Oakechobeeeee and le june rite shit even if it has to be pushed there Lets see it is the top done ? ?
> *


yeah bro we got a sign up sheet for anyone who wants to help us push....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 5 2007, 01:35 PM~7840044
> *yeah bro we got a sign up sheet for anyone who wants to help us push....
> *


yea the whole sudden impact....... we definetely need more people LMAO


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

looks good. just some ppl in here thinks u got the $$ they got to finish the ride. :uh:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 7 2007, 09:47 AM~7850169
> *looks good. just some ppl in here thinks u got the $$ they got to finish the ride. :uh:
> *


yea $$$ is no joke


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 7 2007, 11:55 AM~7851021
> *yea $$$ is no joke
> *


X1000000000


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 7 2007, 01:55 PM~7851021
> *yea $$$ is no joke
> *


IS THAT WHATS TAKING YOU SO LONG,LOOK IM GONNA TRY TO HELP YOU OUT,I'LL GIVE MY STOCK REAREND AND 200 BUCKS FOR YOU REAREND :biggrin: 


J/K UNLESS YOU'LL DO IT


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@May 8 2007, 12:02 AM~7856325
> *IS THAT WHATS TAKING YOU SO LONG,LOOK IM GONNA TRY TO HELP YOU OUT,I'LL GIVE MY STOCK REAREND AND 200 BUCKS FOR YOU REAREND :biggrin:
> J/K UNLESS YOU'LL DO IT
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

so are we gonna see it this sat at the church off of Le june ? ? ?


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 8 2007, 02:59 PM~7859374
> *:nono:
> *


  I STILL CANT FIND A DECENT PRICED 1


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s+May 8 2007, 04:12 PM~7860930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just buy a shell at the junkyard and buy some nice axles and internals


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 9 2007, 09:02 PM~7870643
> *prolly not
> just buy a shell at the junkyard and buy some nice axles and internals
> *


I ONLY FOUND EM FOR S1OS


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

why not


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 10 2007, 12:20 PM~7876036
> *why not
> *


no top. no motivation..


----------



## ghettocomission (Jun 17, 2006)

ill swing by and help you push it dale lol


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 10 2007, 03:28 PM~7877495
> *no top. no motivation..
> *


lets push it in about 2 hrs lol


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Dam i didnt see it out there what happen lol when is that top going to be finished


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

he never said he was taking it. :uh:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 15 2007, 05:57 PM~7911218
> *he never said he was taking it.  :uh:
> *


I KNOW BUT HE SHOULD OF LOL IT WAS A REAL GOOD SHOW


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
*

Looks good Bro !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

still trying to get the top done :angry: im gunna order a top monday and do it myself :0


----------



## regulz (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 19 2007, 09:55 PM~7939124
> *still trying to get the top done  :angry:  im gunna order a top monday and do it myself :0
> *


i can get u a good deal on the top kit

just let me know what kind u need :cheesy:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regulz_@May 19 2007, 11:04 PM~7939513
> *i can get u a good deal on the top kit
> 
> just let me know what kind u need :cheesy:
> *


i could get the factory top for cheap but they cant make a lil longer to make sure it fits so if i buy it im stuck with it


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

pics? :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

top is on the way, should take 7-10 days :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 23 2007, 11:57 AM~7963349
> *top is on the way, should take 7-10 days  :biggrin:
> *


post up sum pics wen u get it


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

eh







shitty ass cell fone pics.. i had some clear overspray on the lens of my cell fone cam...lol


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

TTT anything with the top ....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

nope


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

damn how much lift do u get in the front??


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

i need to see more!!


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

pics?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

FINALLY got the top in, now to put it on


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 5 2007, 03:32 PM~8047109
> *FINALLY got the top in, now to put it on
> *


hey homie how u been? Glad to see u still makin progress. I have been puttin in some work on mine to I will post up some pics today. I wish that I was able to work on mine as much as I want to but theres always that damn work thing gettin in the way.


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

hows that top comming along ? ? ?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i have searched this topic front to back .....can some one give a lil info on what top to use i would appreciate it greatly


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

TTMFT whats the status


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 6 2007, 11:31 PM~8057483
> *i have searched this topic front to back .....can some one give a lil info on what top to use i would appreciate it greatly
> *


80's eldorado or riviera top.... perferably a biarits top... that nasty ass hess and eisenhart or w.e. its called top is garbage.if u need any more info on installing it also let me know.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

anybody a top forsale


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 cuttin_@Jun 19 2007, 07:00 PM~8137594
> *anybody a top forsale
> *


hit up 93brougham hes is selling a complete riviera


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

top is on, more to come soon


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Damn!


I want a vert g-body too! That top looks real nice homie, like factory n shyt


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

that looks fucking good man :thumbsup:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

wowzers


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

DAMN THAT BITCH IS NICE :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

well its about fucking time!!! shit looks bangin'!!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

That top looks bad ass love it .... now what are you missing


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

looking nice, i love the trunk stick too :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

looks really good jap :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

looks good homie!


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

lookin good


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

:0 looks good man.


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

Tight Work Homee..came a long way :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 20 2007, 10:37 PM~8144910
> *top is on, more to come soon
> 
> 
> ...


i noticed those lil GM badges you put down the side........we think alike......you beat me to it.....car looks bad ass homie


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Whats up with the quarter windows, you got them working too........car looks tight, nice work. :biggrin:


----------



## FAMILIA863 (May 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 20 2007, 08:37 PM~8144910
> *top is on, more to come soon
> 
> 
> ...


!!NICE CAR HOMIE,I LIKE THE COLOR SKEEM THAT SHIT GOES REAL NICE TOGETHER!!.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

was it hard to put the top on? did you keep the factory back seator custom seat.


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

oh yeah, DAMN THAT BITCH IS HOT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

clean regal homie :thumbsup:


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

Damn that cars came a long way way to go hommie  :thumbsup: :0


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

cars lookin good man!!!




















:wave:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE JAP. ANYMORE UPDATES ON THE BACK SEAT, I KNOW YOU GOT SOMETHING UP YOUR SLEEVE, ESPECIALLY SINCE YOU HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE IN A WHILE. CAR LOOKS GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

TTT... What else have u done to it ... looking real clean


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I know tha homie went M.I.A. on us, but I hope this is not the updated pic...... :0


----------



## regulz (Mar 10, 2006)

lol naw thats the forever vert, a coincidence is its also got a glass dash


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 20 2007, 10:37 PM~8144910
> *top is on, more to come soon
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 17 2007, 11:12 PM~8333538
> *I know tha homie went M.I.A. on us, but I hope this is not the updated pic...... :0
> 
> 
> ...


no that is not his


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

TTT :angry:


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

JAP WHERE YOU AT?


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

Regal is coming together real nice...big ups! :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

TTT how the updates comming


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

DAMN NO PICS YET


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

for sale. 6k (305)4678978 hit me up im never online, look for the ad in classifieds


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

more info at 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=353688


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that top up looks like one of the nicest ones I've ever seen if you seen it from a far it looks like just a phantom top on there..


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

TTT need gone asap


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 5 2007, 12:23 AM~8474512
> *TTT need gone asap
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Aug 6 2007, 11:48 AM~8484558
> *:dunno:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

GOOD LUCK ON SALE. MY SHIT IS 4SALE ALSO. DONE WITH THIS!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 9 2007, 06:22 PM~8515871
> *GOOD LUCK ON SALE. MY SHIT IS 4SALE ALSO. DONE WITH THIS!
> *


x2 time to move on


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

good luck on the sale u still got it .....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

yup, its here chillin under the cover, new exhaust and all... im getting the tag and insurance this week to start to daily it


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

why sell it!? you went that far!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

dont sell it continue it u did the int or not yet what have u take off ?? ?


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 31 2005, 06:12 PM~4109585
> *things are picking up this week,getting it buffed and rims put on,also fresh interior :biggrin:
> *


ey just wondering was the plastic trim all original or did u paint them?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Az Lowrider_@Sep 6 2007, 05:59 PM~8733396
> *ey just wondering was the plastic trim all original or did u paint them?
> *


dyed it, threw all those panels in the back yard, been there for more then a year laying in the sand and they still look good :biggrin:


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 6 2007, 08:54 PM~8735055
> *dyed it, threw all those panels in the back yard, been there for more then a year laying in the sand and they still look good  :biggrin:
> *


foreal,were did u get the dye from?


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

JAP YOU GOT ANY PICS OF THE BACK WHERE THE BACK SEAT GOES AND THE TRUNK?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin: 
CONVERTIBLE VERT


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 7 2007, 07:33 AM~8736910
> *:biggrin:
> CONVERTIBLE VERT
> *


Hardtop Bubbletop


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 7 2007, 05:03 AM~8736953
> *Hardtop Bubbletop
> *


redfish-blue fish :dunno:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin: out of nowhere, i decided to finish the interior today. pics soon


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 7 2007, 02:36 PM~8740492
> *:biggrin: out of nowhere, i decided to finish the interior today. pics soon
> *


Ey homie were can i get that Dye at??


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Az Lowrider_@Sep 7 2007, 04:09 PM~8741090
> *Ey homie were can i get that Dye at??
> *


you could buy it at any paint supply and some interior shops, I used SEM dye


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Sep 7 2007, 03:09 AM~8736831
> *JAP YOU GOT ANY PICS OF THE BACK WHERE THE BACK SEAT GOES AND THE TRUNK?
> *


not as of yet, il post some though :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 7 2007, 11:08 PM~8742901
> *not as of yet, il post some though  :biggrin:
> *


HOW'D YOU DO ON THE INTERIOR?WHERES THE PICS??IM GLAD YOUR FINISHING IT :biggrin:.SO DID YOU EVER GET THAT REAREND YOU WERE LOOKING FOR?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Sep 8 2007, 03:19 AM~8744693
> *HOW'D YOU DO ON THE INTERIOR?WHERES THE PICS??IM GLAD YOUR FINISHING IT :biggrin:.SO DID YOU EVER GET THAT REAREND YOU WERE LOOKING FOR?
> *


i have a 7.5, but i think im going to just operate on mine and cut the reinforcements off, i dont need the strut mount or none of the shit, im runing QA1 coil overs in the back


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 7 2007, 10:00 AM~8737317
> *redfish-blue fish  :dunno:
> *


Hotrodmuthafuckinherringbird!


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 8 2007, 08:54 AM~8745011
> *i have a 7.5, but i think im going to just operate on mine and cut the reinforcements off, i dont need the strut mount or none of the shit, im runing QA1 coil overs in the back
> *


yea that 8.5 would handle alot more hp than that 7.5.I think im going to order a ford 9in for my regal.fuckers want almost about the same for a 8.5 :angry: fuck it


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 7 2007, 09:07 PM~8742898
> *you could buy it at any paint supply and some interior shops, I used SEM dye
> *


thanks bro


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Sep 8 2007, 08:21 AM~8745222
> *yea that 8.5 would handle alot more hp than that 7.5.I think im going to order a ford 9in for my regal.fuckers want almost about the same for a 8.5 :angry:  fuck it
> *


yea a complete rear end goes from 1g-1,500


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 9 2007, 10:50 AM~8750345
> *yea a complete rear end goes from 1g-1,500
> *


YEA I MIGHT END UP GETTING ONE SOMETIME NEXT YEAR  ,WHERE'S YOUR UPDATE PICS? :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Sep 10 2007, 10:12 PM~8763055
> *YEA I MIGHT END UP GETTING ONE SOMETIME NEXT YEAR  ,WHERE'S YOUR UPDATE PICS? :biggrin:
> *


i dunno :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

oh come on now, you cant say something like that and not post pics! :uh:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

on 22's :0 


















on 13's


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

ANY TRUNK PICS?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Sep 13 2007, 09:02 PM~8787113
> *ANY TRUNK PICS?
> *


nothing to see, just empty trunk


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

damn it man..i want this car...damn..


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 13 2007, 08:07 PM~8785362
> *on 22's  :0
> 
> 
> ...


i knew that would happen when you moved to miami :angry:


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jun 16 2007, 01:45 PM~8116787
> *TTMFT whats the status
> *


how much do u want ur 59 impala with out the 24's


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil angel_@May 17 2008, 01:39 PM~10677232
> *how much do u want ur 59 impala with out the 24's
> *


 You Don't have The Money To Get It Lolz :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 20 2008, 08:39 AM~10695098
> *You Don't have The Money To Get It Lolz :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Sep 19 2007, 07:27 PM~8828338
> *i knew that would happen when you moved to miami  :angry:
> *


japs needs to make a come back :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@May 20 2008, 09:12 PM~10700926
> *japs needs to make a come back  :biggrin:
> *


holy shit who are you and whos convertible regal is this, somone must of stole my user name :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

NICE....any progress lately?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 13 2008, 01:01 PM~11334175
> *NICE....any progress lately?
> *


It was sold. The new owner finished the interior, and chromed out the suspension. I think he's going to paint it differently too.

oh yeah, he also added a bunch of billet stuff to the motor and shit.


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 14 2008, 09:47 AM~11341413
> *It was sold. The new owner finished the interior, and chromed out the suspension. I think he's going to paint it differently too.
> 
> oh yeah, he also added a bunch of billet stuff to the motor and shit.
> *


WHAT NO PICS?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Aug 14 2008, 11:25 PM~11347925
> *WHAT NO PICS?
> *


Well, it's all up to the owner of the car to post pics. Last time I spoke to him, he wanted to change some stuff so people wouldn't say that he's pushing someone else's car... I mean, he's got all new suspension, a bunch of billet stuff, and I believe he's repainting the car all red. And he finished the interior, but he said he might even change the interior completely. I don't know. I haven't spoken to him ina while, but he is a member of Lay it Low, and he does post often. lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

what ever happened to japs?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 15 2008, 04:50 PM~11353102
> *what ever happened to japs?
> *



Lol, he bought a Jetski, and a shitload of ak's and ar's and stuff....lol


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 15 2008, 03:04 PM~11353227
> *Lol, he bought a Jetski, and a shitload of ak's and ar's and stuff....lol
> *


lol i think you bought it


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 15 2008, 07:38 PM~11355597
> *lol i think you bought it
> *


naw..he didnt...



































i did.....



























its in my garage



































just waiting for japs to come back up and finish it :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol, why would I buy it? I have my own vert regal.


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 15 2008, 04:04 PM~11353227
> *Lol, he bought a Jetski, and a shitload of ak's and ar's and stuff....lol
> *


LOL I SEE MIA RUBBED OFF ON HIM


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 15 2008, 11:29 AM~11351290
> *Well, it's all up to the owner of the car to post pics. Last time I spoke to him, he wanted to change some stuff so people wouldn't say that he's pushing someone else's car... I mean, he's got all new suspension, a bunch of billet stuff, and I believe he's repainting the car all red. And he finished the interior, but he said he might even change the interior completely. I don't know. I haven't spoken to him ina while, but he is a member of Lay it Low, and he does post often. lol
> *



ERICCCCCCCCCCC....Long time homie...


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

The vehicle will hopefully breakout next year completely redone...Engraved, All chromed out, and Everything redone...Gotta hold it down for the Vert G-Body Mafia..Hopefully Eric (Trick or treat 2) and I can breakout at the same time..  

Eric whats up with the chrome Gas tank?..lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Sep 21 2008, 08:21 PM~11660866
> *The vehicle will hopefully breakout next year completely redone...Engraved, All chromed out,  and Everything redone...Gotta hold it down for the Vert G-Body Mafia..Hopefully Eric (Trick or treat 2) and I can breakout at the same time..
> 
> Eric whats up with the chrome Gas tank?..lol
> *


Oye hit me up doggy, want to see how the car is coming along.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Aug 24 2008, 04:55 PM~11425990
> *LOL I SEE MIA RUBBED OFF ON HIM
> *


 :biggrin:
4 wheels just dont cut it :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 3 2008, 10:47 PM~11774442
> *:biggrin:
> 4 wheels just dont cut it  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 thats a shit load of powda money right there. :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Oct 3 2008, 09:49 PM~11774968
> *:0  thats a shit load of powda money right there. :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: we stay legit around here


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 4 2008, 12:03 AM~11775047
> *:nono: we stay legit around here
> *


MIA BLEW UP ON DRUG MONIES  ...So what are u working on now? a convertible vert fishing boat?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Oct 4 2008, 01:19 PM~11777861
> *MIA BLEW UP ON DRUG MONIES  ...So what are u working on now? a convertible vert fishing boat?
> *


im working on $$, fuck cars :biggrin: I am itching to build another g-body, a runner though not a lowrider.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 3 2008, 08:47 PM~11774442
> *:biggrin:
> 4 wheels just dont cut it  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


i would say something really funny here..but ill be nice....its been a while since ive seen so many " go fast boats" in one place..lol..


----------



## Clutch100 (Jul 16, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## kicksta (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah go to craigslist wash dc grand national its an 84 even tho the ad says 85. My boy put the ad up for me.


----------



## regals only (Jan 12, 2010)

nice regal homie good luck with it


----------

